# CRGW-EGG SHARING ADVICE PLEASE!!!



## rocky1

Hi ladies, would love some advice from ladies who have had or is currently under CRGW or any clinic really for egg sharing, Just booked my 1st consultation which they do my AHM bloods on same day, these are free, however i think there are alot of other blood tests i need to pay for, there are so many listed i havent a clue which ones they do, or do they do them all? can you get a package deal on them?? will my GP do any to save costs for me?? (long shot, but always worth a try i guess) As im having ICSI i need to pay £700 i think thats it, any ideas? Oh and waiting times? Sooooo many questions, Im so excited but havent a clue what to expect ANY information would be so gratefully received, thanks for reading guys XX


----------



## Journey99

I'm at Lister but I'm pretty sure most egg sharing programmes are similar.  I had my FSH and AMH done at Lister and my GP did my hep B, hep C and Aids. Once you are accepted they will do more bloods but those are free to test if you are a CF carrier and so chromosome testing.  Good luck x


----------



## staceyemma

Rocky I am currently egg sharing at CRGW  
Any questions pelase feel free to ask...

I just pay £700 ICSI
No you wont need to pay for any other blood test hunni xxx
I had my first consultation in Decemer so its beeen a while... but they have a new nurse now so should be able to move things faster for you xxx

Good luck and contact me if you need any info xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou so much for replies, journey thankyou so much and best of luck to you xx
staceyemma, thankyou thats great info, here come the questions, ha ha, what stage are you at now?? When does the £700 have to be paid? i guess 4-5 months isnt too bad, so during that time i guess they are trying to match you up with somebody? thankyou again its great to talk to sombody going through this xx


----------



## amynic2

Hi ladies. I have my initial egg sharing appointment are crgw next month and was just wondering what happens at this appointment. Is it just the amh or blood tests too?


----------



## rocky1

Hi Amynic, you have 1 blood test for your AMH, and a 2 week wait for the results, thats as far as ive got, still waiting on results, then hopefully that comes back ok and you go back in for all the other bloods. Good luck x


----------



## donnaw

Rocky I rang them after 7 days even though they said 10 and my results were Bk early so I'd give them a bell early xx my Amy was 55.2  

Good luck xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Donna i will ring them early in that case its been a week today i may just call them later, im going crazy waiting already, congrats on your AMH thats great, good luck to you too xx


----------



## gonefishing31

Hi there

I am currently waiting to start with CRM. I dont know how our clinics differ but I get my consultation & bloods are all done FOC, also 5 day Blastocyst, The only thing I pay for is the £75 for the HFEA Fee. Oh & if ICSI is needed so £700 for that..

OH bloods would of been chargeable if had them done there byt GP was happy to do these for us FOC.. (some GP's do charge tho)

x


----------



## rocky1

Hi  bloods are free here just have to pay £500 deposit which is taken off the £700 for ICSI, so really a great deal, where is CRM? and when are you starting your treatment? i dont know how far i will get yet as still waiting for AMH results, and going crazy every day. Good luck to you x


----------



## gonefishing31

CRM is in London.. I got my AMH results the other day - a whopping 49.27   I have PCOS.

All the waiting is sending me crazy too & this is just the begining!

good luck to you too hon x


----------



## rocky1

Ah good AMH result isnt it?  I have PCO not PCOS like you but i read this also makes the AMH higher, we will see.

Im glad im not the only impatient one then, so you are going in to your gp soon for all your bloods? Has your clinic told you how long its likely to be before they match you? And with my clinic its another 4 week wait for all those blood results, im a bit of a moaner as ive been waiting a long time on the NHS and now they tell me they wont be getting through the waiting lists anytime soon, so hence the egg share (hopefully) 

Be nice if you keep me informed on your journey x


----------



## donnaw

Did u ring rocky1? Xxv


----------



## gonefishing31

rocky1 said:


> Im glad im not the only impatient one then, so you are going in to your gp soon for all your bloods? Has your clinic told you how long its likely to be before they match you? And with my clinic its another 4 week wait for all those blood results, im a bit of a moaner as ive been waiting a long time on the NHS and now they tell me they wont be getting through the waiting lists anytime soon, so hence the egg share (hopefully)
> Be nice if you keep me informed on your journey x


Hey hon
yep, all OH bloods were done by GP - mine were at clinic. It will be 4 wks tomorrow since I went to 1st consulttion & my final blood test should be back by tues (fingers crossed!) You can PM me if you want and I will give you my email as I dont come on here often..
xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Donna, yes they told me to ring back today at lunchtime and results will be there, so fingers crossed, i will post the news after work   xx


----------



## rocky1

Its fantastic news im over the moon, my AMH is back and its 26 so im good to go for egg sharing, i feel so lucky!! Back in next wednesday for all the bloods! thankyou ladies for all the advice and well wishes, you are all amazing, and i hope everybodys dreams come true xx


----------



## donnaw

That's fab xx fingers crossed for bloods now xx


----------



## donnaw

All my bloods are Bk and we've got our treatment planning appt Friday 8th for form filling etc... I'm so excited I am at Crgw too so hope the wait for a match isn't too long! Xxx


----------



## donnaw

Hjones, how long did u wait for a match hun? Xx


----------



## rocky1

Donna thats brilliant news!! let me know what they say friday! i went for all my bloods today and i did ask how long is it usually before they match you and they said they have so many people waiting to be matched its likely to be straight away but like hjones says its then getting your cycles matched etc. but you are another step closer, im going crazy already, and i got 4 weeks to wait for my bloods haha. xx


----------



## gonefishing31

donnaw said:


> Hjones, how long did u wait for a match hun? Xx


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay my nurse planning appointment is tomorrow too!


----------



## gonefishing31

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## donnaw

That's great news gonefishing x 

Hubby giving his sample today and we have our treatment planning appt tomorrow-all v exciting LOL xx I'm hoping they will give us news of how long until matching but as everyone else has said the waiting is the worst! Xx fingers crossed for good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## gonefishing31

Thanks Donna - Lets hope we get a match soon - I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO impatient!!!! 
Feels like everybody is overtaking me!!! xx


----------



## rocky1

Gonefishing good luck for tomorrow and let me know hoow it goes, how exciting!! xx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies I'm going through egg share at CRGW too    I've had my AMH results 14.9 which is normal and all the bloods are done and I've been matched but I'm a carrier of cystic fibrosis so my recipients hubbie has to be tested now for cystic fibrosis but if he's not a carrier it's all steam ahead    If he is I will have to be re matched I think, it's taking forever though   . This will be a good thread to chat as we r all going through  same thing. let me know how you all get on   


Love tan xx


----------



## daisydot

Hi ladies, I've chatted to most of you already but I'm also hoping to egg share at Crgw. My amh is 18.5 and I'm currently waiting for the rest of my bloods to come back. Hopefully then it will be all systems go!

It's so nice to be able to talk to people going through the same thing xx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi daisydot let us know when your bloods are back    Nice to have someone to go through treatment with, nice to share our journey together. All of us on here can help each other through this stressful time   . 






Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi everybody! Good luck to those of you who have your appointments today!! please let us know how it goes!!

Hi tan really hope hope you get sorted soon and   recipients hubby isnt a carrier!! so you can get going asap, its great to have so many ladies to chat too!! hope everybody is well and keep posting ladies.

26 days till i get my blood results and allready going crazy lol xx


----------



## donnaw

OMG!
Had my egg sharing treatment planning appointment today and they have not only found me a match today but I was given drugs and taught how to give injections.  
I have also been given a provisdional egg collection date for the 3rd Sept!  
I finally feel like my journey is going to happen and I feel sooooo happy   I decided not to know if my recipient is successful or not as I think if it is not successful for me I do not want any type of resentment felt towards her.
I am sooo excited ladies- just remember never give up, I dont know how our journey will end but I do know that you'll all be there to share it with me   

A v excited Donna xx


----------



## rocky1

Donna omg thats fantastic you must be over the moon, im so happy for you!! WOW!! How exciting, when must you start injections?? 
Cant believe how quick it all happening, this must give hope to all the egg sharers on here that the wait wont be too long. Keep us posted and good luck with injections   xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi hjones  ive spoken to you on the crgw thread, how is it going with you?? i see you havent long to go now, you must be excited are you feeling ok? xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Rocky! 
Im ok thanks! Tired and feeling a bit flu like but I'm on day 3 of stimming now - next scan is next Wednesday! 

Donna really happy you have dates! I did say sept didn't I  have you got to take the pill first?

Hope your all well and keeping sane!

Love to you all 
Hannah xx


----------



## rocky1

I guess its really exhausting, but worth anything to get that end result, hope you feel better soon, when is ec likely to be? 
xx


----------



## HJones0809

My egg collection is hopefully a week Monday  xx


----------



## rocky1

Ah brilliant not long to go then, what an exciting time for you, must be nervous too? Hopefully we speak before but just incase wishing loads of luck and hope you get loads of eggs, keep us posted xx


----------



## HJones0809

Aww thank you hun xx I'm feeling really relaxed about it all at the moment I'm sure the nerves will kick in when reality hits and I've got my legs in stirrups and my bits flashed to a load of strangers lol!! 
Hope your not going to crazy waiting  
Hannah xx


----------



## rocky1

Lol!! glad you feeling relaxed for now, ha ha hopefully you will be to out of it to care, how glam these these things we have to go through, i used to get in a state before a smear but now thats nothing after all the fertility test etc.  definately sick of flashing the bits lol. Have a great weekend.

Gemma xx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi rocky1 how you doing with this waiting? It will soon come I promise   




Fab news Donna    Good luck with it all and keep us up to date   




HJones good luck with EC. How long has it taken alltogether to get to this stage?  I feel like I've been waiting forever    I also rung clinic Thursday for an update and no one rung me back   ?  My 1st appt was in march.


Xx


----------



## HJones0809

Tan I've pm you hun - although I think it sent as an email! It's an honest account always wonder if clinic reads walls  xx


----------



## rocky1

Tan ok im the most impatient person ever. You must be going crazy with these extra tests and more waiting, hope its not long for you x


----------



## Tan1982

Thanks rocky1 I'm just trying not to think about it as its taking forever   . Xx


How is everyone doing? 


X


----------



## rocky1

its not long, and keep us posted when you hear anything xx


----------



## daisydot

Hi girls all my tests are back and I have a treatment planning appt Wednesday. Hoping my app is productive as donnas. 

Hope you all have nice weekends planned xx


----------



## donnaw

Fab news daisy xxx

Fingers crossed for u


----------



## daisydot

Thanks Donna how are things with you? What happens at the planning appt? Xx


----------



## donnaw

I'm fine thanks x just waiting for the phone call to start my drugs xx planning appt is a mountain of paperwork to get through then we were told Amanda already fad a match for us so fingers crossed u may have it all sorted too! Xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi everyone hope you are all ok and not going crazy!! although the weather dont help! 
Daisy fingers crossed for wednesday and hope  they have you a match!!

Im going mad counting the days lol. Have a great weekend ladies xx


----------



## amynic2

Still got 5 days to wait for my amh results and its driving me mad so don't know how u cope waiting for hour blood results!!


----------



## rocky1

amynic- i know its hard isnt it, i phoned them 2 days before the 2 weeks and they had the results, so maybe worth a try giving them a call earlier, i know they get emails on a monday with blood results so no harm trying. xx


----------



## daisydot

Amynic my amh took a little less than 2 weeks as well so rockys right it's worth giving them a ring. 

Rocky hope your keeping sane 

Thanks Donna did they give you dates for starting injections etc? I'm so impatient can't wait for Wednesday xx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy- just about!! think we are as bad as eachother with the waiting lol. Wishing our lives away xx


----------



## Journey99

Waiting is the worst but trust me when you get started it absolutely flies by!!  Wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## donnaw

daisy no because you have to have a withdrawal bleed first so they gave me the pill and i have to wait for the clinic to ring me to tell me that i can start them. they told me that the next available date for ec is the 3/09  so realisitaically no injections until august but fingers crossed they will give you the same news xx but your egg collection will not be until after this date hun    xx


----------



## daisydot

Rocky I think we have waited so long with IVF Wales that now we can see we are getting somewhere with CRGW that it's driving us mad  

Thanks journey good to know that it goes quicker when we are going through it

Thanks for answering all my questions donna, i'm not this much of a nag in real life honestly (dh may disagree )

Hmm so hopefully August to start meds and then ec in September sounds good to me fingers crossed then...All will be revealed wednesday I suppose! xx


----------



## rocky1

Journey- thanks!! we will get there and i can imagine it goes quick when we have actually started. Lots of luck to you too xx

Daisy- i agree with you there, im sure it will be happening before we know it, fingers crossed for wednesday xx

Donna- how are you doing? bet its easier knowing you got your ec booked and your almost ready to go xx


----------



## Journey99

I just had ET yesterday and it seems like only a few days before I started DR.  It's sort of weird when it's all done. The first drug free day I kept thinking I forgot something lol


----------



## rocky1

Wow, i bet its strange now its all done, but nice also, the things we have to go through is not fair. How are you feeling after ET? you had 2 put in didnt you?  how was EC thats what i worry about more than anything and im still a while away from that point xx


----------



## Journey99

Rocky - EC was a breeze! I was only out about 20 minutes. I had no pain. I feel very lucky I had such a routine experience. It helped that the hospital was quite posh.  It felt like a hotel not a hospital.


----------



## rocky1

Journey lol its nice to hear good things about EC, i feel a bit like that at my clinic, hope your 2ww goes super quick, fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted. Are you taking time off?


----------



## Journey99

Rocky - DH and I didn't want to leave the hospital haha! I don't know how we will ever do public health again.  They cut the crusts off my toast    The NHS didn't even offer me toast!!  I'm actually not working.  I've been off the whole cycle.  I finished my contract the beginning of May and we are moving abroad on Friday(we delayed our move for treatment).  We are fortunate enough to be in a position I could take 2 months off for my cycle so I could relax and get through. Kudos to all the lovely ladies cycling and working as I found it stressful with all the appointments and drugs without having to factor time off work.


----------



## rocky1

Journey- ha ha, i agree feels a bit 2 posh for me, ooh i hope i get toast. Thats really good you took the time off, good for you!! Well best of luck for  the move, how exciting! hope you can let us know how the test goes


----------



## rocky1

Hjones, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow and   for lots of eggs xx


----------



## HJones0809

Thank you Rocky   I can't believe the day is nearly here the past few months all really lead up til tomorrow - scared of what may or may not happen but i keep telling myself positive thinking   
Hannah xxx


----------



## rocky1

Its scary, i can imagine, but also exciting, suddenly the time is here, keep those positive thoughts going!!  

Gemma   xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah- hope today went well, let us know whwn your ready xx

Daisy- how did today go? xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well xx


----------



## daisydot

Hi rocky well I'm booked in for egg collection the week of 3rd sept I have my treatment plan and my drugs to start down regging next month can't believe it's finally happening! How much longer have you got to wait for your results?

Hope it went well today Hannah 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy- wow thats brilliant news, really happy for you, you must be so happy!! donors must be in high demand. I have 2 weeks to go still, i will be ok once ive got my results and i know i can definately egg share, then the waiting wont seem as bad i guess. How long did the appointment take today?

xx


----------



## daisydot

We were there for at least an hour there's loads of forms to fill in and they showed me how to do the injections. At least you know things will move quickly when your results are back xx


----------



## rocky1

Ah thats not as long as i thought it would take. How exciting!   xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all  

Great news Daisy!! Having dates really puts your mind at rest doesn't it! 

Well all went good! I had 8 collected so decided to go ahead with the egg share, had a phone call to say all four of my eggs were mature do had icsi on them all! Hopefully have some fertilized by the morning fingers crossed   xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah- Thats brilliant news, really good you had enough to share,   that they fertilise for you, everything crossed that that phone call is a good 1. Good luck xxx


----------



## amynic2

Glad everything is going well for u ladies. Got my amh results today-15.3 which they said is normal so now onto the blood tests. Dreading the wait for those results!


----------



## rocky1

Amynic2- thats great news well done!! when are you going in for your bloods? it is hard with the waiting but hopefully will be worth the wait for all of us   xx

Hannah-how are you feeling, hope all is well for you xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Gemma 

I'm led on sofa resting as stomach feels like its been beaten up!

All 8 of my eggs were mature so recipient had same chance as me  

Out of my 4 I've got 2 that fertilized  I'm having them put back tomorrow!

Thanks for asking about me - hope your doing ok and not going crazy with the waiting 

Hannah xxx


----------



## rocky1

Ah thats brill news Hannah you must be so relieved, its great to hear some good news!  

Hope you feel better soon!

and heres hoping and   for a bfp, when will your otd be? 

Gemma xxx


----------



## amynic2

Great news Hannah hope it all goes well today  xx


----------



## amynic2

Hi Hannah hope it all went well today. Fingers crossed for u. Do u mind me asking how many appointments you had between blood tests and today?

Amy xx


----------



## HJones0809

I'm PUPO! Two lovely embies on board  

Hi Amy 
I had all my blood done by my GP I waited 6wks for AMH but others were fairly quick being realistic it takes a good 3 months before starting pill and then drugs but use the time to eat healthy and keep busy with exercise otherwise youll go insane! Think of it as part of your treatment! 
The wait is awful but the past few weeks have flown by! I feel so lucky to get this far 

Hope all goes well for you feel free to ask me any questions x


----------



## amynic2

Congratulations 

I was just wondering how many appointments because I'm not local to the clinic. My bloods are being done locally but just trying to work out how many little hols to Wales I'm gonna need!

Oh I've started eating healthily and exercising and also have a lively 2 year old to keep me busy!!

Amy xx


----------



## HJones0809

I'm sure with a 2yr old you don't get to sit down  once youve had treatment planning appointment the drugs will be sent out to you and you'll be given instructions on when to start them also a date for baseline scan and then egg collection (this date can change!) I had my baseline scan and then a week later I was scanned again (wed) and fri and sat my EC was then on the wed so altogether for me it was four scans - everyone is different tho - talk to clinic if your concerned x where are you from?xx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah, woo hoo, congratulations on being PUPO!!! heres hoping for a BFP!! Hope you are well and taking it easy xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Gemma 
Im ok! Just can't believe it really that ive got two at the moment! the embryologist said they were both excellent all four cells were in symmetry with no fragmentation on both embryos - I've taken the risk having both put back in but as they've got this far I wanted to give them both a chance - just praying they stick  xx
How you doing?xx


----------



## daisydot

Congrats on being pupo Hannah! They sound like great quality embryos fingers crossed their struggling in for the next 9 months!

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah, Thats brilliant, i cant fault you having both put back, at that quality, i would do the same.   for good results.

Im ok thanks, happy ive not got too much longer for results so not feeling so impatient now, just trying to chill as much as possible. And fingers crossed i can go ahead with the egg share too   xx

Hi Daisy, how are you doing? Bet you cant wait too get started, its mad how quick everything happens once all the bloods are in. xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me jumping on the band wagon so to speak!! Had my Amh results back today and they said im good to egg share! So relieved, going for the rest of my bloods at llantrisant in the morning so hopefully get things moving!!

Do you think I would possibly be matched around sept/oct time? Moving into the 4th year of trying so too pleased that things are moving along 
I wasn't sure whether they waited for all the bloods to come back before the treatment planning appointment?


----------



## rocky1

Hi Laura, thats brill news, congrats!! it takes 4 weeks to get all your other blood results back and only then will they make you an appointment for treatment planning. From what ive heard on here a few of the girls have been told they were matched at their treatment planning appointment, so with a bit of luck it will be the same for us, lots of luck to you xx


----------



## Laura1507

Oh I hope so! Don't think I can go another month or year waiting!! So easy for some people, never thoughtnitmwould be so hard! Will keep u posted

I have heard about risks with icsi but as its my only option, I can't really not try it!


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Laura 

I had icsi on my four mature eggs I had two fertilize (recipient also had 4 mature off me and she had icsi and 3 of hers fertilized) 
Just wanted to reassure you - I'm on 2 ww now with two on board


----------



## Laura1507

Oh how excited and nervous are you? I can't wait to get to that stage, I'm going for the full suite of blood tests tomorrow so have a long wait ahead of me, just hope it goes quick as its the summer, I have my 30th and a holiday to look forward to so it should pass the time..I hope!!

Would love to know a tep by step guide to ur treatment if u ever get chance to explain x


----------



## HJones0809

Laura you'll be started before you know it  

Have a look at my profile note it's all on there  
I had my blood tests done with my gp last year - they did hubby blood tests as well - due to the pesa 

If you want to private message me any questions I'll happily answer them (from my own experience)xx


----------



## Laura1507

I had my bloods done today so now have 4-5 weeks to wait before having treatment planning appointment! My Amh results were up in the 40s, is that too good??


----------



## HJones0809

I don't know much about AMH but ive heard it is high in pcos sufferers x 
Use the next few weeks to get some rest exercise and healthy eating that way the time will pass a little bit quicker


----------



## rocky1

Laura- thats great the ball is rolling now, hope it goes quick for you, i think that amh is absolutley fine from what ive read.

Hi Hannah how are you feeling? xx


----------



## Laura1507

I know, I'm gonna have a nice holiday end of August in case it's the last one I get for a while!!! Fingers crossed!!

How u feeling Hannah?x


----------



## HJones0809

I'm great thanks ladies! Symptom checking all the time lol xx


----------



## rocky1

Hey everyone!!!   i rang the clinic early and my blood results are in, yay!! treatment planning next wednesday,  im praying that they have me a match already, fingers crossed, isit just paperwork at this appointment and does hubby need to be with me?

How is everyone? xx


----------



## HJones0809

Great news about planning appointment! Take hubby with you - if anything it's good he hears what they have to tell you - they'll show you how to draw the Suprecur up always a good thing to have another pair of eyes!! They will give you the pill to start taking on your next period to get control of your cycle  xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Hannah, i will take him then, how exciting. When is your otd? bet you are nervous now, u feeling ok though? xx


----------



## daisydot

Hey rocky that's great news! Like Hannah said I would def take dh. It's just paper work to sign and showing you how to do the injections. I didn't have to go on the pill as my recipients cycle is close to mine. Fingers crossed I'm sure they'll have a match for you. xxx

Hannah I hope the 2ww isn't driving you to mad xxx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi daisy thanks, so exciting things finally moving, how are you doing? when will you start injections? xxx


----------



## amynic2

Great news rocky! How long did your bloods take to come back? Had my bloods done today so fingers crossed. Thankfully I'm moving house in a week so plenty to keep me busy and hopefully make the time fly!!

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## rocky1

Amynic, thanks hun. They told me to ring after 4 weeks but i decided to ring them yesterday (so only 3 weeks) not too bad, it should fly by for you, with moving house, Brilliant xx


----------



## daisydot

Rocky depending on when af turns up I start suprecur injections end of July/beginning of August. Can't wait to start now! Xxx


----------



## rocky1

I bet you cant wait, just keep busy untill then, as it sounds as though it tires you out when you start, from what people have said. Im sure it will be here before you know it xxx


----------



## Laura1507

H, I'm also waiting for my bloods to come back, about 3 weeks I think.  My Amh levels were quite high because of pcos. 

Amynic2, looks like we could be starting at similar times! Nice to find people as stressed as me!


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,
I hope you don't mind me joining the chat? I have been TTC for 5 years with no success. Have had lots of tests done and the cause in unknown. I am going to egg share with CRGW with egg collection planned for the end of August. Would love to chat to others who are going through the same thing.


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all xx 

Thought I'd mention a book I read whilst waiting to get started! It's fiction but I really enjoyed it! It's called the two week wait by Sarah Rayner - look it up on amazon - the characters are going through Ivf egg share


----------



## rocky1

Hi hereishoping, you are welcome!! we are all at different stages but its great to chat to others egg sharing, ah how exciting not long to go for you now then, so i guess you are injecting now? how u feeling? i got treatment planning tomorrow and hoping they have me a match xx

Hi Hannah, thats great i will look up that book, somethings got to keep us busy, u ok? xx

Hi to everybody else hope your all well xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Rocky

I'm not starting the injections til 28th July with EC planned for bank hol week in August. It's so exciting! I've been waiting for this for so long though and in my head it's definitely going to work. Yet reading different peoples experiences on here and hearing how many failed attempts some people have had is frightening. Must try to stay positive though!!!


----------



## rocky1

Wow not long, it is exciting, you must stay positive and think of all the successful atempts also and there are plenty, good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## daisydot

Welcome hereshoping looks like we may be cycle buddies, my period is due next week and depending on when it arrives my egg collection will either be the last week in August or first week of September xx

Rocky good luck for tomorrow bet they have a match for you xx

Hannah have you tested yet? Fair play if you havnt don't think I could be that patient xx

Afm I'm just waiting af is due next week trying not to think about it too much or get stressed as I'm scared it will make it late. Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi girlies 

Just a quick word of warning PLEASE be careful what you write in your pink bit description of yourselves I've had to delete all mine today. If you wonder/care why pm me!!  

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Daisy - great to have found a cycle buddy   We'll have to keep in touch and share what we're going through. I can't wait to start. I'm sure af will arrive soon. I know what you mean though - every time i was having blood tests done to see if i was ovulating my af would come a few weeks late and so the bloods were taken at the wrong time. Fingers crossed for you. I'm on the pill at the moment to match my cycle with my recipient as i'm egg sharing.

HJones - not long to go before you can test. Good luck!!!

Rocky - fingers crossed they'll have found a match for you and you'll have all your dates tomorrow. Maybe we'll be cycle buddies too......good luck


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Daisy, will let you know, i dont think i will sleep tonight   heres hoping your af is on time, sure it will be xxx

herishoping thanks im thinking positive. Would be great if we all cyclying the same time, fingers crossed girls xxx


----------



## amynic2

Good luck for tomorrow rocky. Look forward to hearing all about it x


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck tomorrow Gemma hopefully you'll get some dates  xx


----------



## rocky1

Thaankyou very much ladies. Im so excited, and weirdly (for me) feeling positive,  praying ive been matched. Will post tomorrow  

Goodnight all xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hey ladies! So had treatment planning today, unfortunately they havent got me a match as yet, little dissapointed but im sure it wont be long now, they gave me the injections and the pill anyway and they say i must call them on my next period, which is due a week friday so hopefully by then they have matched me. When are you supposed to start taking the pill??

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## rocky1

Actually due a week sunday, lol grrrrrrr   xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Rocky you take the pill first day of your period xxxx


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou staceyemma. How are you? havent posted on the crgw thread in ages but i do have a read occasionally and i see you are planning treatment again soon if im right?  good for you. Do you know when you will start? xxx


----------



## rocky1

Sorry i see you are starting in august, not long then, wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im ok thanks Rocky   waiting for this period then starting the next period.

After my failed cycle I have a very late period Im normally 28/29 days but Im currently on day 38   hope it hurries up!
Was a hard decision to try again but Im ready to go again! if my period would cooperate!

Hope you get a match soon I remember being where u are now  once u get going time flies by trust me it felt like I waited forever!!!! xxx


----------



## rocky1

Glad to hear it. Wow thats late, i guess its also because your waiting for it, maybe getting a bit anxious mixed with the drugs and having your body messed around with, sure it will come soon though. 

Thankyou im sure it wont be long im a very annoyingly impatient person, a few weeks should be nothing compared to the years we have been trying  

Hope your period comes very soon xxx


----------



## staceyemma

You're right Rocky   always the way when you want it to come   xx

Im impatient too for most things   xx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah have you tested??   xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Gemma xx 

I hope your not kept waiting long for your match  

In answer to your question my otd isnt til tomorrow 

Wednesday morning I did a test -     I couldn't believe it do took two tests!! 
We are obviously over the moon that it's worked first time for us but are trying to keep it to ourselves until we have the scan  I will of course test again tomorrow!!  

These next few months will be very up and down for you all but take support from each other and ride the storm, I'm ready to ride Stacey's next storm with her and next year we'll be pushing prams together in the park (love you lots girlie  ) xxxx 

Egg share DOES work xx


----------



## hereishoping

HJones - thank you for writing that message. And a big congratulations again   

You hear so many negative things and as I'm not starting the rollercoaster til July 28th it's good to hear something positive. It will be my first cycle and as i'm egg sharing and so will only have half of the eggs I've been worrying that it has no chance of working. We've had so many tests done and everything has come back fine and so i really have no idea why we haven't been able to conceive. Reading different blogs on here it seems so many things can go wrong at various stages that the odds seemed stacked against it working. But hearing a good news story first time around has really boosted my spirits. Can you share any advice about diet, rest or anything you can think of that i could do to increase my chances.

Again a big congratulations. Try to relax and enjoy it now


----------



## daisydot

Hi girls how is everyone? Hannah huge congrats! I think you have given us all some hope that egg sharing does work.

Rocky any news on a match?

donna hve you started the pill now?

Stacey good luck with the next cycle xx

Hi to everyone else

Afm my af was due on Tuesday but turned up today instead, I phoned the clinic and they said it's fine just start down regging on day 21...so if today is day one then day 21 will be the 28th right!? Ah im getting confused already! Just hope that my recipient is still in line with me and that it ll goes ok   xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks daisy xxxx  

Yep means you start down ****** on the 28th xxxx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah-   wow congratulations that is brilliant news, really happy for you and yes as Daisy says gives us all hope   xxx

Daisy- Nothing as yet! They told me to ring them when af arrives (due sunday) and see where we go from there. Brill so your getting started, im sure it will all go ok, sounds easy to get confused, sure you be fine xxx

Hi to everyone else hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, how long was it between you having your blood results coming back and ur actual treatment starting? Mine should be back within 2 weeks but I'm going on (hopefully)'my last childless holiday on sept 2nd for a week.  If they find me a match would they keep tem until,I'm back.. Or can I do the medication etc while I'm away? I didn't know what the rules were  

Thanks x


----------



## HJones0809

Laura I did my down reg injections on holiday but they may put you on the pill first for a month or so depending on if they need to match your cycles  x


----------



## kellysteve

i am also doing the egg sharing programe and started my suprecur on saturday egg retrieval in 4 weeks very nervous scared and emotional good luck to you all going through this .xx


----------



## Laura1507

Great, thanks Han, so fed up of having to plan every single thing I do around the wanting a baby!

How u feeling?


----------



## HJones0809

Kelly good luck for Saturday  x 

Laura I know what you mean my hubby had pesa in feb and I wasnt matched til march/April (pill March and April) and down reg in May so 2012 has been all about making a baby (or two!) try not to get hung up on dates etc just let it fall in with your life rather than the other way round or you'll go crazy (like I did!) lol x


----------



## rocky1

Hi Kelly. Welcome, we are all at different stages, and i feel the same as you, good luck with your treatment. How is it on the suprecur? i cant wait to get started but im nervous too xxx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi the suprecur is not as bad as i expected it stings a little ...
I was on the pill for 3 months sll i can think about is the outcome of the  ivf  one minute i am positive the next i not so sure.
I have 3 children so some people may think I
a bit selfish longing for another but i was sterilised 6years ago before i met my husband . 
Good luck to evetyone xx


----------



## rocky1

Kelly, glad to hear its not too bad   this is the place to be, everyone is great and this site has kept me going through the ups and downs, here you dont have to hide how your feelin and people actually understand, and who can blame you for wanting more children, nobody here would think you are selfish. Wishing all the luck in the world. Keep us posted on your progress! xxx

Hey to everybody else  

Hannah how are you feeling? you must be over the moon xxx


----------



## kellysteve

Well i said yesterday that the suprecur werent to bad.. but today i got very emotional when i was doing it and have felt weepy all day.. Not sure if its side effect or jyst because of the whole process. i got my basrline scan 2 weeks today feeling very nervous as so far everyyhing as gone to plan i kerp wsiting for somethingto go wrong.. i dont know if anyone else is like this pisitive one minute negative the next its dtiving me crazy.. my husvand is very positive not sure if that is hrlping me or not.
Lots of luck to everyone .this is certainly a tough experience


----------



## rocky1

Ive been reading through the leaflet that comes with the suprecur and looking at that it seems it could be a side effect, its also a very emotional time for everyone going through this. I feel the same as you negative then positive, i would say any person would be the same, we are only human after all.


----------



## HJones0809

Kellysteve I cried quite a bit when first on Suprecur. Don't think negative - you've just got to take each day as it comes dont look ahead and just trust in your body... Plenty of fresh veg and lots of water/squash and sleep!! That's really important to rest x be happy your at the start of a wonderful journey xxx


----------



## kellysteve

I dont feel human at the moment blubbering mess.. 
i read so much before starting the dr that i thought i would know how to deal with all the emotions... i was on microgynon for 3 months while our cycles were being matched and i suffered terrible headaches on those.
anyone know how they decide how many embryos they put back and how they decide onwhat day they do it (some ppl have it on day 3 some on day 5)sorry for all the questions i just feeling very anxious at the moment .
thanks to you all for the support .
good luck to you all.xxxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Kelly the best advice I can give you is stop reading! - don't compare to other people as youve probably seen all protocols are more or less the same but everyone is different, dont even think about how many will be transferred as that is a long way away and lots can happen.  Just get plenty of fresh veg and fluids into you and plenty of sleep..
find some good trashy books to read instead of everything ivf or you are going to drive yourself crazy hun xx


----------



## kellysteve

Hjones thank you for all your advice ...
I am going shopping with a mate today and got a few things planned over next few weeks so hoping it will keep my mind occupied.. thank you you have been very helpfull and supportive xx


----------



## HJones0809

anytime hun   just don't want you stressing its no good for you! Glad you've got some lovely things planned x


----------



## kellysteve

not usually a stresser ...... just dont like being in control of things but a firm beliver in everything happens for a reason so fingers crossed xx thanks again


----------



## rocky1

Kelly- its great to hear your keeping busy, try enjoy this time now and not stress, wishing you lots of luck and look forwaed to hear how you get on xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Ladies, just wondered how everyone is doing?? does anyone have any news??  

Daisy- any progress? xx

Hannah-hope you are ok   xx

afm- why is it your af is never late untill you need it to come grrrrrr!! getting impatient now xx 

 to everyone xxx


----------



## kellysteve

If your doing the egg sharing programme (donor) did anyone have to fill in a form to give to the recipient with some info about yourself  if so what info did you put xx


----------



## daisydot

Hi everyone no news with me should be starting suprecur injections on the 28th so hoping nothing changes. I spoke to Amanda last week and she was posting out a day to day planner for me so just waiting for that. I'm trying to prepare my body a little drinking plenty of water and fruit and veg etc. 

Rocky I hope af turns up soon I know it's hard but try not to think about it. Have you heard anything about a match yet? Xx

Kelly yes I have a form to fill in to give to the child. I havnt written anything yet but planning on writing about my personality,my family etc and also the reason I'm donating. Quite hard to put it all into words xx


----------



## rocky1

Hey Daisy, wow its really happening for you now, thats great, bet you cant wait to start on the suprecur. Its really exciting  !!! 
I havent heard anything from them, i did email them friday morning havent replied yet (how long do they take?) i guess im making it worse with my af not turning up as its on my mind so much, but thats because they told me to only call when it arrives, just eager to hear what they will have to say then, praying they have matched me!   xxx

Kelly- i have my reasons but i opted out on filling that part in, they told me at the clinic that alot people dont and also some people decide against telling the child about the donated eggs, but everyone has different opinions so its your call xxx


----------



## rocky1

Just had an email from Amanda, saying no match hopefully will have some news in the next few weeks. Gutted   xxx


----------



## kellysteve

Oh rocky so sorry to hear that .. why are they finding it so hard finding a match


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Kelly, i wonder that myself, quite a few people were already matched at their treatment planning appointment. Maybe i should stop being so impatient and just put it to the back of my mind untill i hear from them. I am really gratefull i can egg share as i know i would still have a long long way to go on the nhs,  i think everything happens for a reason and i will get my turn. luckily i have a busy few weeks ahead of me so i will try and enjoy it xxx


----------



## daisydot

Rocky im sorry that it wasn't better news  . I don't understand why they havn't got a match as they say they have lot's pf people waiting, are you very tall or exotic?  I'm pretty much average just a little on the short side.

it's great that your keeping positive like you said imagine if you were still relying on the nhs clinic. 

I am trying not to get too excited as im very aware that all my dates are dependant on how I respond and also on my recipient. One of the down sides of egg sharing I guess.

Im hoping by completing the donor info form that the child may feel that they have enough in fo about me and won't feel the need to find me. Not that I would mind or turn them away I just feel it's easier this way. xx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy- thanks, i guess i thought id be easy to match, id say im pretty much average, im like 5 foot 5 and definatately not exotic! Maybe its my bloods or something, just dunno. Ah well it aint the end of the world   positive thoughts!!!! 

There are definately drawbacks with egg sharing, but i hope to god in the end it will be worth it for all of us  

I totallly understand why you are completing the form, when you put it like that i may ask them if i can fill mine in after all  
xxx


----------



## kellysteve

I am going to fill the form in not sure wat to wrie though.
My match was found straight away i was told at my initial consultation that they had a match suitable for me as long as my blood results were ok. but it did take 3  months to match our cycles xx


----------



## daisydot

Kelly if you have a search there are some good threads on what to write on the form. It's difficult I don't want to put anything negative but i'm very bossy (hopefully in a nice way  ) I don't know how to put that in a positive way.

I was very lucky that they had a match for me at my planning appt and my recipient cycle was the same as mine...just scared incase she isn't ready or something, i'm a real planner and it's killing me not being able to plan dates etc. Hopefully I will feel better when my day to day plan arrives. How long before down regging did you get your plan? xx


----------



## kellysteve

Daisy dot.. i am self employed but dates were important to me i like being in control of everything i had my day to day plan about 3 weels before i started dr are u on long or short protocol... i am down regging till 25 july then i start stimm hopefully if baseline scan ok. very nervous now . xx good luck xx


----------



## daisydot

I think i'll leave it till the end of the week and if my plan hasn't arrived i'll give them a ring.I'm on the long protocol, I start down regging on the 28th then baseline is on the 20th August and egg collection is booked for the first week of september.

How are you finding down regging, any symptoms? I'm a bit nervous of the injections. Not long till your baseline fingers crossed you'll be ready to go xx


----------



## kellysteve

The injection dont hurt but they itch afterwards i was emotional first few days and seem a little short tempered .. my mind is working overtime and keep thinking what if .... but trying to keep positive is this your first treatment how u feeling about it xx good luck with everything xx


----------



## daisydot

Yes this is my first treatment. We are eligible for NHS treatment but it was delayed because I was too young and when I was eventually put on the list there were staffing issues at the clinic. I should be at the top of the list now but I was messed around so much I decided to look at private options and thats when I discovered egg sharing. I'm feeling excited but also quite scared now it's here trying to stay positive I know it may not work but I think I would be gutted wether I was positive or more cautious anyway.

I have heard that stimms take the edge off the down regging symptoms so maybe that will even your moods out a little. This is a great thread so nice to talk to people who understand xx


----------



## staceyemma

Kellysteve it is so normal to be so emotional right now  I was so moody   crying etc... 
Looking back the injections were the easy part of it all. My advice to u is to do nice things that make happy read a book, take long baths, listen to music you like and take time for YOU. You wont be able to stop your mind goin into overdrive -you sound like me someone who plans things etc and likes to be in control... it happened with me but take it from me worrying and gettin worked up doesn't help easier said than done I know     
Take it from someone whos been there, this journey can be tough and you need all the physical and mental energy you can get. Be kind to yourself  . Once you start stimms you will feel better re side effects.   its completely normal, this is an emotional journey hunni  

Dasiydot- I was a big chicken and scared when it came to the needles but honestly they are fine   I even miss doing them  

Rocky- Hope ur af has arrived?! Hope you get matched soon too xxx 

Hannah     xxx

Good luck to you all ladies really wishing you all well   xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Stacey   morning sugar t*ts  x


----------



## staceyemma

xxx morning lovely   xx


----------



## donnaw

Ladies today I could kiss every one of u I'm that happy!

Saw Amanda today and been re-matched- started taking noresethone (i think that's how u spell it LOL) and gotta do that for 5 days.for a bleed then have to ring clinic on day one of af to have a baseline scan.

I was given all my needles and supcur today and will have to take 50mgs (dont know if that's high?) and I even practiced stabbing a needle in my belly and I didn't feel a thing!

Egg collection booked for 10th of September- I'm so excited I could burst x Finally after so many long years our journey is beginning xx

Hope ur all ok and thanks for helping me through my meltdown   I'm sure with all these drugs it won't be my.last  

Much love Donna xxx


----------



## daisydot

Yay Donna that's great news!! What is norethone for? I think that's the normal dose of suprecur. So glad that your dates have only changed by a week x


----------



## donnaw

It's to make me have an.af as I don't have them on my own xx

V excited now   ill be a week behind.u xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi staceyemma, it has arrived but it was pointless as amanda emailed the same day saying i havent been matched. How are things with you?
   xxx


Donna thats great news   x


----------



## staceyemma

Things are good with me thanks Rocky  
Waiting for dates to start an ICSI cycle shouldn't be long. 
Hang on in there   Im praying you get matched soon     xxx


----------



## rocky1

Stacey- Thats great, how are you feeling about doing it again? i think its great your going for it, you are sharing again right? 
And thankyou im too impatient for this i tell you, ive waited 20 months for nhs with nothing happening so whats another few weeks, thats how i need to think now. Amanda emailed and assured me they just trying to find someone with similar characteristics that is all, so just sit tight now

 xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

I haven't been on here for a few weeks but just wanted to say hi to everyone and ask for some advice. I'm egg sharing and am starting dr on 28th July after being on the pill for two months. I've read lots of people talking on here about how much they've been drinking and about what they've been eating and whey protein...I'm confused. I haven't been doing anything different so far from normal and wanted some advice....am willing to drink/eat anything if i may increase my chance of success. Please help!!!!

Thanks xxx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi... i am dr at moment all i have done is increased my fluids and protein... not sure but tgink its important to do this when you start on stimms xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi hereishoping they told me at the clinic you must drink 2-3 litres water a day and as kelly said more protein xx

Hi to everybody else hope you are ok! and enjoying the lovely sunshine   to all xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Morning all x 

Hereishoping this is just advice that I did - the clinic didn't really tell me to anything different and I rem asking is there anything I should be eating or drinking and was told no x 

I had a wye Protien shake morning and evening made up with one scoop of the powder to 200 of milk ( Protien and shake pot bought from Tesco strawberry flavor) 

I'm not a milk drinking fan so had at least 3 milky coffees a day - I use organic semi skimmed milk and decaf coffee 

Decaf tea 

Pineapple Juice (you need to drink the one that says not from concentrate on the carton) I sometimes bought pineapple and orange as a change! 

Water water and more water - I found myself craving it - if your struggling sugar free squash but always keep a big bottle of water in your handbag - I never had headaches because of the water 

Brazil nuts (5 a day) I ate just Brazil's! You'll find these in
the chocolate isle! Basically Brazil's covered in chocolate! (a girl needs a treat!) 

Sleep and relax - my scans were stressful I didn't understand what size follicles etc I needed so I just took each one as they come and tried not to look ahead too much - my egg collection was put off for two days I was happy with this as I knew I was getting the best possible chance 

Read fifty shades! If anything it will take your mind off everything Ivf!! 

Relax and trust your body - I was refused egg share at another clinic due to bmi - how wrong were they! 

You'll know your going through Ivf when you spend more time on here than you do on ******** lol!!

Take care all xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi all, all my bloods came back clear so have 
Now signed all the forms!! Have to ring them the day of my next period and I'm ready to go! I spoke to Amanda about matching and as there are no recipients waiting at the mo, she said there's a good chance they r going to start people and freeze the other half of our eggs so it doesn't delay our treatment  hoping thatas I don't need to delay, I may not need the pill? I think they r just talking about it at the moment but wil
Be good if they can so we can all get going!!


----------



## rocky1

Hi Laura, thats great, we are both in the same situation then, waiting   it would be great if they did that, fingers crossed we both get going soon!! and no we wont need the pill if that is their plan


----------



## Laura1507

I know, I will give it a week and give them a call, see if they have made any decisions.. Exciting but scary at the same time! Finally get going!


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks to all of you who've shared what you ate/drank during treatment. I asked Amanda at the clinic and was just  told folic acid but when i read lots of things about protein drinks etc I was really confused.

HJones - thanks for the detailed reply...knowing it worked for you I'm going to do the same. Fingers crossed for the same result  Good luck for your scan tomorrow, how exciting


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks hun x I'll let you know Tom how scan goes  best advice is try not to stress  xx


----------



## Journey99

*Hereishoping* I drank loads of water and that's it. I didn't bother with protein shakes as my clinic just said loads of water. I drink loads anyways so it was nothing new. I didn't change anything from normal. I had cut out caffeine months before.

Good luck!


----------



## kellysteve

H.jones good luck on scan... amanda is great at the clinic i.had to ring out of hours sunday and she was great about it..nothing is to much trouble x


----------



## rocky1

Hannah Good luck with your scan! let me know how goes   xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Thanks girls  will let you know - I'm excited!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Well it's official I have one baby on board with a lovely strong heartbeat! Absolutely over the moon


----------



## amynic2

Huge congratulations Hannah! Hopefully we'll all b following u soon x


----------



## kellysteve

Huge congratulations hannah... really pleased for  you.. 
I going to clinic tomorrow for a baseline scan feeling a bit nervous


----------



## HJones0809

Don't be nervous they are lovely  it'll be an internal scan and you'll see what looks like a pear on the screen  x


----------



## rocky1

Hannah YAY   massive congrats to you! how amazing! you must be on top of the world. Really happy for you     xxx


----------



## hereishoping

*Huge congratulations HJones *

You must be over the moon. I hope you're able to relax and enjoy it. It's great to hear some good news...gives us all hope xx


----------



## kellysteve

Did any of you ladies fill in the form with info for the recipient i need to do mine tonight and dont know wat to put on there xx


----------



## HJones0809

Thank you all for your lovely messages  xx 
Kellysteve I didn't fill the form in - I'm yet to pass on my letter but you'll know what to write when the time is right and if you dont thats fine also ive not been asked for mine - i dont think it's compulsory xx


----------



## donnaw

Hey ladies!

I have started my af today- so bloody excited! 

Roll on day 21 so I can take suprecur hehe Xx

Hope ur all doing well xxx


----------



## kellysteve

Bet your excited once your on suprecur things seem to move quickly  i started stimms yesterday x good luck with your suprecur


----------



## rocky1

Donna, very exciting   good luck with the injections it will be here before you know it

Hey to everyone else!! hope you all ok    

Cant believe how im wishing my life away   for a match soon, please xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi girls are you all enjoying our week of summer?

Hannah huge congrats enjoy it xx

Kelly good luck with stimms how was the baseline scan? When is your next scan? Xx

Glad the witch has arrived Donna xx

Rocky you know I'm hoping they use plan b for you xx

Afm it's my day 21 on sat so first suprecur injection that night. I'm swinging between being positive and feeling that it's going to work and then feeling emotional and negative. Looking forward to dh being home on the weekend feeling really clingy to him which isn't me. Also everyone except dh is irritating me lol friends/family moaning about anything and I feel like saying shut up don't stress me out! Honestly I'm not usually this grumpy must be the emotions. Dreading how bad my mood will be while down regging xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all, I am starting the first lot of injections tomorrow and was wondering what time everybody did theirs. I know it's supposed to be the same time everyday but how accurate do you have to be with it? Sorry for always asking questions on here but you all know so much. Thank you!!


----------



## daisydot

Hi I'm starting my injections tomorrow too I'm planning to do mine in the night at 9 because I would have had a shower and be in for the night by then. I think it's quite important to do them the same time every day xx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi both.. i do my injections same time every morning 8 am.. i chose this time because its the time i getting dressed etc ready for the day good luck to you both you will be fine xxo


----------



## HJones0809

Hi girls x
I used to do my injections at 6.15pm  only so if I wanted to go out for the evening I didn't have to inject in the toilets! Tip - if you do have to take your Suprecur out with you don't load it at home and take it with you! I did that once and when I went to inject i'd squirted half of it out of the syringe! Take the needle and bottle separate! Lol x


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks all for your replies. We thought about the morning but I leave for work not much after 7 and so this is too early for the weekends, and too late in the evening will mean I can't go out or have to take the injections with me. Am going for 6 as I'll definitely be home from work by then. Am feeling a bit nervous for the first one tonight but hopefully it'll go ok and i'll get used to it. Hearing all the pregnant women on here, I know it works and so hopefully it will be all worth it for me. Good luck Daisydot, I hoe it goes ok for you tonight xx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi all good luck to those of u starting your injections today... i am on day 4 of stinms feeling very enotional and tearfull today but dont know why..hope it dont lastgoing for a walk on beach  now hopefully that will cheer me up xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hope you're feeling better now Kellysteve, hope the walk and fresh air helped. God knows what i'm going to be like when i get to that stage cos I've been teary today and only just started downregging!! I've been waiting for this date for what seems like ages and then today i suddenly started worrying about it all and how i'll feel if it doesn't work etc   Did my first injection at 6 and it was fine...I think i was expecting a huge needle cos i hadn't really looked at them til today. Was glad to see it was tiny and that i could hardly feel it. I feel a lot better now the first one is out of the way. Feels like i'm finally on my way  

Hope you're all ok...it's great to come on here and share how you feel with people who understand. Thanks all xx


----------



## kellysteve

hereishoping .. hi i do feel a little better.. i went for a long walk on the beach and around the harbour which seemed to clear my mind.. i dont think its so much the injections making me emotional but had a bit of a row with my mum today and missing my dad who died sudden last year but much happier tonight...
i know what you mean about worrying if things go wrong but all i can advise is keep positive .. are you on long or short protocall ..
i having a nice quiet night husband just gone over the local rugby field as there is a live  band on there tonight so he wont be home till around 10...think its good for our hubbys to have their time too as we sometimes forget that they are going through this as much as us ..xx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy good luck for tomorrow, sure it will be fine   hope your feeling ok   xxx

kellysteve glad your feeling better, we are all going to have up and down days, definately an emotional rollercoaster for us all. Stay strong and keep busy   xxx

hereishoping glad the injection went ok youll be a pro soon! what we have to go through, hey   again try and keep busy, its also an exciting time although you will get down days, i hope it all goes well for you over the next few weeks   xxx

Ladies i want to hear some good news in september   for us all xxx


----------



## kellysteve

rocky1 i agree with you wouldnt it be great to log on one day and everyone have their dream come true..... going through ivf has made me look at life differently good luck to everyone going through it ...


----------



## daisydot

Hi ladies first injection went well last night. DH did it for me, it stung  little when the liquid went in and itched for a bit after but wasn't half as bad as I thought. 

Hope your all enjoying the weekend im planning a lazy day watching the olympics and walking the dog xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Well done on the first injection Daisy!! The weeks will fly for you now!!!  xx


----------



## rocky1

Well done Daisy, glad it wasnt too bad, cant believe how close it is for you now   xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

I haven't been on here for a few days as I've been busy watching the Olympics   How are you all?

KellySteve - I'm not sure what long or short protocol is? I started down regging on Sat and have my baseline scan on 13th Aug with egg collection planned for bank holiday week. That seems ages away so I'm guessing it's long!!! Glad you are feeling a bit better now  

Hi Rocky and Daisydot - How are things going for you both now?

And hello to everyone else I've missed out.

Since we're going through this at roughly the same time as each other i was wondering what you're all doing about work? I'm working throughout all the injections but have booked leave for the week of planned egg collection and the week after. I guess i'll be back in work before knowing whether it has worked or not. Does anyone know if you're ok to work in the two week wait? I've read that lots of people stayed at home taking it easy and was wondering if this was advised. I haven't got enough leave to take three weeks from work...is anyone taking anytime as sick. I just wanted an idea of how bosses react to this.


----------



## Journey99

*Hereishoping* I was told to resume normal life just no heavy lifting. I was fortunate to have finished work and didn't have to work thru the whole of my cycle. Luckily the first week after treatment I was busy with our move abroad but once we arrived and I had nothing to do time dragged! So I would have preferred to work so time goes quicker.


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all  

I took a week sick from EC then my gp signed me off for the 2ww just put on there gyni procedure. It's personal choice whether you go back to work but I'm glad I had those 3 wks off with my feet up.. it did me no harm  do what is right for you tho xx


----------



## kellysteve

I am self employed so taking a few weeks off apart from paper work... how r u all.x


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks all -  reading your replies I'm sorry I booked it off as leave. If everything goes according to plan and I make the two week wait maybe I'll take the second week as sick. I work with chemicals so I'm not sure it'll be a good idea to be back in work if I could possibly be pregnant.

How are you feeling HJones? Has it sunk in that you're really pregnant yet? I don't think I'd be able to believe it if it was me   xx


----------



## kellysteve

Hi all... how are you all doing.. i going for my first follie scan tomorow excited and nervous any one know how many follicles would be good .xx


----------



## donnaw

Hey ladies x how r we all doing?  

Recieved my injection timetable today- start injecting to down reg 15/08 and baseline scan 29/08 ready for ec week of 10/09  

Feels so real now!

I'm taking 3 weeks off sick from ec- work have been really good and told me to take whatever I need xx 

Love to u all D xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh so excited for you all!!  
Hereishoping if you work with chemicals book it off! You can ring work on first day of annual leave and tell them you are sick and your annual leave can be cancelled and you can self cert for the first week. Or if your employers know tell them that you are going to cancel annual leave and see how things go. The dates given by the clinic are only a guide my EC was booked for a mon but ended up being on a wed and my friend booked in for same day was moved to the following Sunday  I worried so much about what to do about work which was silly when I came back to work I was asked was I ok and I just said fine now thanks!!  

Kellysteve - don't go worrying about the follicles my first scan after stimming for a week had me in tears- things change so much right up to EC so please try not to worry  

Donna so pleased you've got your timetable!! For me I stopped stressing when I had those dates! You'll be jabbing before you know it  

Daisy hows the jabbing going hun? Hope your drinking plenty of water  x 

Rocky how are you sweetie? Any news?  

Sorry if I've missed anyone out! This is a lovely little thread so many of you to support each other  

I'm doing great thanks for asking  I saw the midwife yesterday so booked in with her  the tiredness is crazy!! I'm 8wks today!  xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi all, it is so exciting   

Hannah amazing its so great to read, bet it doesnt even feel real for you yet   im ok just waiting, its been 2 weeks since Amanda emailed me so im really hoping to hear something in the next couple of weeks   xxx

Hereishoping although i havent even been matched yet i already plan on going sick for the 2ww   im still waiting and   for news soon xxx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi everyone the side effects from down regging are kicking in I'm exhausted! Luckily I only work part time so I'm napping whenever I can. 

I am hoping to get signed off sick for 2 weeks from ec and I had some annual leave to use so I booked another 2 weeks off. So a month off all together xx

Kellie good luck for your follie scan x

Hoping how are you finding the suprecur xx

Sorry not many personals I'm on my phone xx


----------



## kellysteve

Just back from my first follie scan  
not great.. my left ovary has 5 my right has 4... My left ovary is quite high so amanda thinks they may not access it... So need to produce lot more follies on right by friday..
Has this happened to anyone else... any advice on how i can get more follies xx


----------



## staceyemma

Kellysteve  
Please try not to worry too much easier said than done alot can change in a few days regrds to follies.
My left ovary was always hiding at scans and they could get to mine apparently doing star jumps before egg collection helps bring the ovaries down  

Look at Hjones on here thought she wouldn't have enough to share and she did   xxx
I hope things improve by Friday for u xxxx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy hope you feeling better soon, it will be all done before you know it im sure xxx

Kellysteve hope things improve for you too, wish you lots of luck and  xxx

Well afm clinic called ive been matched will receive all details of when to start pill etc in post, ec provisionally booked for 5 november, cnt belive its finally happening wow  for luck for us all ladies xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Who hoo Rocky!!!!! Gemma im so happy for you! Bonfire night will be a night to remember !!

Kelly plse don't worry like Stacey said I was border line the week of collection and told them all the way through (drugged up!) I need 8 get me 8!! That they did! All 8 were mature and we are both pregnant so like i just said to someone else quality not quantity  xxx 

Stacey   how's your chips?!! I'm at a school reunion meal tonight so will ring you tomorrow for a catch up xxx


----------



## kellysteve

Thanks h.jones how many follies did u gave on u first scan... i cried all way home todag but feel bit better tonight like my sister in law said we do gave another chance x


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Hannah, actually happening cant believe it, it certainly will be a night to remember, sure you dont forget ec in a hurry, ha ha xxx

kellysteve am thinking of you, hope you can keep calm untill friday, as all the girls have said. If anything hannahs story may give you some positivity. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## daisydot

Im on my laptop now so can post properly  

Firstly Rocky im so happy for you! Thats not long at all xx

Kelly sorry your scan didn't go as well as you wanted but quite a lot of the girls on here have had dissapointing follie scans and then gone on to have enough eggs. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Stacey not long until you start again im sure this will be your time  

Hannah I am drinking lots of water (when I remember ) does squash count? When is your next scan lady with a baby? xx

Donnaw it makes it seem so real when you have your timetable. xx

Hi to everyone else xx

I have turned into a right moaning myrtle! I'm so tired my eyes are constantly watering and I can hardly speak by bed time...DH thinks its so funny. I'm just glad i've escaped the headaches that some people get. I'm also feeling a bit not with it keep forgetting what i'm looking for etc. DH has been brilliant doing the housework and cooking. 

2 weeks today I have my baseline scan and hopefully start stimms...does anyone know what the recipient is doing at this point r.e. meds? just wondering if things might be delayed if she's not ready? Love Daisy xx


----------



## rocky1

daisy thankyou its not long am really happy with that. Sounds like your really going through it, u can always rely on our dh's for their support lol. 
Bless you it wont be long now how brill   xxxxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi girls,

How are you all? Is everyone enjoying the olympics? I'm hooked on the swimming  

KellySteve - Just read about your scan...how are you feeling now? I don't know much about that stage yet but reading what the others have said there is time for it to all change. Just think of what HJones has said. Keep your spirits up and i'm sure it'll be better for your next scan.

HJones - Am so glad you're writing on here, a success story to spur us on. It's great to be able to ask how you felt etc when you were going through this stage and to be reassured. And we're all praying for the same result as you. Me and my hubby think we know you as I've read through some older messages and am planning my eating etc the same as you did. He laug
hs when I say "HJones said...." He thinks i'm going mad!! Hope you're still doing well.

Rocky - Fab news!!! It's great to have a date. It didn't feel real to me until I had a date. Hopefully you'll be able to relax now and try and keep busy until then. I won't say put it out of your mind cos i know that's impossible. It won't be long though 

StaceyEmma - When is your next cycle starting?

Daisydot - Sorry to hear you're suffering at the moment. I'm feeling ok with mine...no headaches either thankfully.  I have also been trying to drink lots of water...though squash for me too. I'm not finding it that easy as I usually don't drink much. It's getting easier though I am going to the loo constantly!!! I started the same day as you and have started bleeding. It's just like a normal period but I thought this wasn't supposed to happen until 7-10 days after first injection. Mine started after the fourth injection...did anyone else have this?

Hope I haven't missed anyone out. Great to be in touch with you. Let's hope we're all talking soon about how we're feeling cos we're pregnant


----------



## kellysteve

hereishoping i had bleeding and rang amanda she told me it was fine.. i am feeling bit better about things tonight.. well it ia all out of my control now just a short post as i off to bed with my milky ovaltine lol 
good luck and lots of love tou u all


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping i do actually feel more relaxed now i know its going to happen, luckily i got a busy month   and its my 30th in a couple of weeks so big celebrations. So your feeling ok with the injections, that is great when is you ec again?   xx

kellysteve how are you feeling? good luck for today   its good news xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hereishoping you made me giggle!! - please call me Hannah! Lol!!
Everytime I see your name I read it as hereshopping! Pmsl!x

Hope your all well!x


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

How is everyone doing? It's Friday so i'm happy  

Thanks for reassuring me about the bleeding KellySteve...good to hear that somebody else has had the same as me. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better now...when is your next scan? 

It'll be a week tomorrow I started downregging and the time does seem to be going quickly. I was brave  tonight and did my first injection out of the house...in a shop changing room in Cardiff as my hubby was taking his time trying on clothes!!! My first scan is 13th Aug, if everything looks ok will i start stimming from then? 

The big 30 then Rocky - have you got anything special planned? As you said it'll be good to keep yourself busy and then hopefully the time will go quickly for you. My EC is planned for week starting 27th Aug. When they say that does anyone know how accurate this is? 

Hi Hannah   How are you? I thought you'd think I was crazy!! It's a tough time isn't it and you have to hold onto anything that can make you feel positive about things. First cycle for you resulting in a BFP at CRGW and we're the same age and so I've chosen to believe that I'm going to get the same result. Fingers crossed. And save you thinking of hopping when you read my post, I'm Sarah.

How are you feeling now Daisydot? I hope the injections are going ok and you're not too tired.

Have a great weekend all xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi Sarah great name   i'm not so tired today had a nice lie in so im hoping that my body is getting used to the injections. I started the same day as you and was just wondering when to expect my period? 

My scan is 2 days after you and then my ec is the week after yours so im probably going to be stalking you over the next few weeks   xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Daisy,

I'm no expert but I'm more than happy to share with you what's happening with me. I haven't had any real side effects from the menopur but had a really sore stomach on Wednesday and then got my period (always had bad period pain). I was on the pill until Sat and every other month I had my period 4 days after stopping it so it has just been the same as other months. Did you say you started jabbing on day 21? The info sheet said to expect  to get your period 7 - 10 days after starting jabbing so i'm guessing that fits in with a 28ish day cycle. It'll be here soon I'm sure. I'm glad you're feeling less tired now. At least it's the weekend so two lay ins   Take care xxx


----------



## HJones0809

So excited for you girlies!! My period started 5/6 days after my first down reg injection and was very light and only lasted a day or two (I think I was already dried out from being on the pill so long!!  
I started the stimming injections the same night as my scan - omg give yourselves plenty of time to mix them after about the 3rd day I .. Well hubby!!... got it down to a fine art! I was like ditsy daisy all the way through down reg just sooo tired and forgetful!  
Sarah do you live close to Cardiff? Im about 20 mins down the motorway towards Bristol  

Tan if you read this hun I'll email you later xxx 

I'm just getting ready to go to airport! Off to Portugal for a wk with hubby and S-kids  

Take care all
Han xx


----------



## kellysteve

H.jones have a fab time on holidays relax and take it easy xxx


----------



## daisydot

Thanks Sarah as long as she shows up before my scan I dont mind xx

Hannah have a fab holiday bring some sunshine back with you xx

Kelly how is stimming going any idea when egg collection is? xx

I'm watching the triathalon makng me tired just watching! Hope your all having a nice weekend xx


----------



## kellysteve

Daisy.. ec wednesday or thursday but we think we only going to have enough egfs for recipient  
never mind there always next time how r u xx


----------



## daisydot

Aw Kelly I really hope things change by then from what I have read on here they don't really know how it's going to turn out until egg collection so fingers crossed you get enough for both of you   

That's my biggest worry, i'm scared that as they are being cautious because i'm quite young that they may be over cautious and under stimulate me xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

Hope you're ok KellySteve, I'll keep everything crossed that things change for you at EC. Daisy said she's worrying about not having enough eggs to share and I am too. Does anyone know what the options are if that happens?    it'll be ok for you KellySteve.

Have a fab holiday Hannah, am sooooooooooooo jealous.  I had an early hol this year in June before the treatment started. It seems forever ago now and I think I will def need another one when it's all over!! I live about 12 miles outside Cardiff but the other side to you....I'm not too far from the clinic which is good  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## rocky1

kelly- everything crossed for you hun i pray you have enough too share, will be thinking of you good luck xxx

herishoping- sarah, ooh not long to go now then are you excited? im already pooping myself and i got till november lol, just going to have a big family meal and out for drinks after then on to a healthy lifestyle in prep for when i start, Gemma xxx

hannah- have a wonderful holiday xxx

Daisy- how are you feeling, any better? hope so and are you getting excited/nervous? not long now isit? xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hiya ladies, how are we all doing  

bit of a me post but just wanted to say went to clinic yesterday dh had to have SA well its the 1st hes had here as the other 2 were done on nhs, and i was shocked to discover that it is only slightly below average and Lyndon is not even sure if it makes a difference its that minute, so may not even need icsi may just be standard ivf, we will see on EC day. 

Pill next week till 4th oct, then on 4th oct start suprecur, so 2 months away but cant believe its happening after all these years 

hope your all ok esp you kelly   for you xxx


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping- as far as ive been told if theres not enough eggs to share you can either keep them to yourself and pay for your own treatment, or donate them all to your recipient and then they will give you a cycle free and you get to keep keep all your eggs. But hopefully we all have plenty to share   xxx


----------



## kellysteve

Rocky1 your right about  egg sharing.. we chose to donate if there not enough eggs..i went for scan yesterday and git a few more follies si going for ec tomorrow.

It sounds good news about your dh sa.. how r u feeling i remember gettin call to take pill it made everything seem real.
I feel shattered today i had a terrible panic attack late last night. thank full my dh knew how to calm me down.
How are all you ladies doing 
take care xxxxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi kelly, i agree i would also donate if not enough, thats great you got a few more follies, try stay calm and positive whatever the outcome its not the end,  wish you lots of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you, let me know how it goes.   at least you got your DH thats awful hopefully you feel a bit better today? i guess very nervous though which is understandable 
 to hear good news tomorrow 

Im surprised more than anything at how his sa has changed in a year got told a year ago it was abnormal and crap basically lol. Its nice it does all seem real now, scary too xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

How is everyone doing? 

Was it EC today KellySteve? I really hope you had enough eggs to share and are feeling ok. It's good news that you had more follies at your last scan so fingers crossed.

Great news about your hubby's SA Rocky...it seems as though it can change over time. My hubby's was just under the normal level a few times on the NHS but got tested at CRGW and it was well above. He had stopped taking tablets that they said could affect it though. 

And thanks all for telling me what the choices are if you don't have enough eggs to share. I think i'd want to keep all mine but I couldn't do it to the woman who was waiting and who doesn't have any eggs. I'd have to donate them all and then go on to have my own cycle later too.

All ok with the suprecur though I do have a bruised belly now from all the injections!!! How are yours going Daisy?


----------



## rocky1

Hi all

kelly how did it go? hope your ok   xxx

hereishoping yeah im really shocked but its great if we can have ivf without icsi but either way im happy, ah that makes sense so you dont need icsi right?
I know what your saying and i suppose you cant even prepare yourself for how you would feel about giving them all if there werent enough for you, well of course the main reason for me would be my recipient and how i would feel if i was her and also the cost £4000ish upfront i couldnt do it.
so apart from the bruised belly no side effects?? thats good then xxx


----------



## daisydot

Great news on your dh sa rocky time will fly for you now xx

Everyday when is your scan now? Xx

I'm really struggling with the side effects tbh. I'm having trouble sleeping its taken me 3 hours the last few nights which means I'm tired all day. I'm also quite bloated. Im on injection 13 tonight and af still hasn't turned up so I rang the clinic earlier and they said its fine. Can't wait to start stimming now to see if it makes me feel better. 

I havnt been posting much as I don't want to bring the thread down xx

Kelly I hope today went well and you had lots of lovely eggs xx


----------



## kellysteve

Daisydot.. you wont bring the thread down .we all here to support eachother on good and bad days.xx
how are all you ladies.
H.jones thanks for your advice on not stressing to much about ec .. i had 10 good eggs do 5 each. i in a bit of pain tonight as my left ovary was difficult to reach.x 

Will post later as i feel shAttered. thankyou ladies for all u support xx


----------



## HJones0809

So pleased for you Kelly x rest up hun you'll feel it tomorrow  well done you!xx


----------



## rocky1

Kelly- Yay thats brilliant! so happy for you! good lluck for your call and hope your resting up   xxx

daisy-thats why we are all here to support eachother! you could never bring the thread down! im sorry for you that you are feeling so unwell from the injections, really feel for you, hope it gets better for you when stimming, i bet ec cant come quick enough  ^hugme xx


----------



## kellysteve

daisydot.. how are you hope the side effects dont last too much longer .  
rocky1 how are you feeling.
h.jones how are you hope you feeling well.
all you lovely ladies how are you all.

i just had some good news 3 fertilised eggs looking very good ... 1 bad egg it had split into cells to soon i going in for transfer saturday.xxx


----------



## rocky1

Oh kelly im so happy for you thats fantastic! have you decided if you will have 1 or 2 embies put back? 

Im ok quite looking forward to getting started, how are you feeling? was ec painfull?   xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Fantastic news KellySteve    I bet that was a huge relief for you. 10 is fantastic. And 3 fertilised is even better. I'm sure you're over the moon...I would be   I hope you're feeling ok, rest up now until Saturday. My hubbie and I read your post together and were both emotional. It's great to read good news on here.

And Daisy you shouldn't worry about bringing the thread down, we're all here to support each other. And I think I spoke too soon saying all the effects I had was a bruised belly...today I have had the worst headache. I have been struggling to drink the 2ltrs each day and as I was feeling ok have let myself slip with it. I don't normally suffer with headaches so I'm sure it's cos of the injections. Am drinking loads tonight so hopefully i'll feel better soon. Its my baseline scan on Mon so hopefully i'll be stimming then.

How are you Rocky? Still keeping busy? 

Hope you're having a great holiday Hannah, bring the sun back with you


----------



## hereishoping

Daisy - I seem to have deleted some of the message i wrote to you on my last post...duh!!! I hope you're feeling a bit better now and fingers crossed you'll be stimming next week and all the side effects will be gone   Unlike you with no af I have been bleeding for over a week.....I'm sure that's not right? I always have long periods though so hopefully it's ok. We're always worrying about something aren't we? Hope you'll be feeling better soon xxx


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping- it really is great to read the good news isnt it, really picks you up, i keep thinking of hannah (hjones) all the time and how her journey has turned out, its amazing i get goosebumps.

I guess we will all get some side effects but at least your nearly there, hope you feeling better soon.

Im good thanks got a busy few weeks and have an operation on my nose end of the month so will have to go sick for a few weeks, im sure my work will hate me, lol. Lets just hope the sun is out so i can recover in the sun, ah well at least it all passes time, but i do keep thinking how bad it is how im wishing my life away, ha ha. Hows your head? xxx


----------



## rocky1

Morning all   ive really got that friday feeling!!

Hope you are all ok!

daisy how u feeling? xx

hereishoping any better today? xx

kelly how you today hun? xx

stacey how are you? have you sorted any dates yet for starting? xx


----------



## staceyemma

rocky- Ive had the book returned to me I'll try send it again? very odd  
My af came today so start my down reg injections on the 30th August!!!!   xxxx


----------



## rocky1

stacey-huh that is odd, i cannot understand, i will pm you my address again just incase, and thanks stacey!!
wow how exciting, i can imagine you are scared too, i guess the only good thing is you know what to expect now really pleased for you xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi everyone thank you all for being so nice  . I'm feeling much better managed to sleep the last 2 nights so that's made a huge difference. Still no af although I have some cramps today. Worried now incase im not shut down enough so will be glad to have the scan Wednesday to find out xx

Kelly how was ec? So glad you had enough eggs hope transfer goes well x

Stacey glad you have dates this time will be your time x

Everyday I would try not to worry about the bleeding I'm coming to the conclusion that we may as well just go with it because worrying only makes us worse xx

Rocky how you doing not long for you now xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

It's the weekend..whoop whoop    No fun for me at the mo though as I am busy cleaning the house while hubby is in work. How is everyone?

I hope transfer goes well for you today Kelly, been thinking of you. Let us know how it goes. It'll be two relaxing weeks for you then and hopefully a BFP at the end   So exciting!!

And good news Daisy that you're feeling a bit better...hopefully you only have til Wed to go and then you'll be stimming. Doesn't the time seem to go quickly after you've started yet you feel as though you've been waiting for it forever?? Won't be long for you Rocky and Stacey   The awful headache I had on Thursday had gone when I woke up Friday...drank loads on Thursday evening and have been dronking lots since. Am feeling back to normal now and after about 8 days oof bleeding it has finally stopped. I have a scan on Mon so hopefully I'll be stimming then. After you start stimming how often do you have to go in to be scanned?

Is anyone doing anything nice this weekend? It'll prob be quiet on here cos you're all out in the sun. Enjoy xxx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy- so glad your feeling better   good luck for wednesday, oh so close now.  

hereishoping- glad your feeling better too! not too much cleaning now should be taking it easy lol xx

kelly- lots of luck for today, thinking of you hun, let us know how it goes big   xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi everyone are you all having nice weekends? I'm watching the last day of the olympics, suprised how much I have enjoyed it this year. I started bleeding yesterday and it seems heavier than usual so hopefully my lining will be nice and thin on Wednesday.

Everyday good luck for your scan tomorrow leave us know how it goes xx

Kelly I hope transfer wene well how many did you have put back?  Enjoy being pupo xx

Hi Rocky   xx


----------



## kellysteve

hi everyone how are you
all doing..  you been enjoying the lovely weather.. x 
daisy i had 2 embryos transfered although lyndon tried to talk us into only having one.. on the 2ww now otd 26 august.. seems so far away but keeping my positive mental atitude. hope your all well.. how is treatment and planning going for u all.xx  and love


----------



## daisydot

great news Kelly hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too mad xx


----------



## rocky1

Hey Daisy    well ive done nothing today and now i feel drained lol. AF early so starting the pill tomorrow, hope i can remember everyday, im a bit useless   thats good fingers crossed for wednesday, sure it will be all good xx

Hi kelly wow 2    i dont blame you, i think given the chance i will have 2. Pupo how exciting i hope the time goes quick for you and you must take it easy now, definatately good to keep a pma   can i ask how bad EC was, was it painful?   xx


----------



## daisydot

Rocky i have a reminder set on my phone or i'd forget my injection otherwise   how long will you be on the pill for x


----------



## kellysteve

tocly.. thanks i was really worried about ec.. it was fine a bit like a smear i worried for no reason the staff were great ..xx good luck.xx


----------



## rocky1

Good idea Daisy, i will have to set 1 too   on the pill untill 4th October and start suprecur that same day xx


----------



## rocky1

kelly yeah thats what i worry about more than anything, its good to hear it was ok though, cant believe i am worrying allready   xx


----------



## kellysteve

rocky... i worried about everything everystep of the way.. but really there is no need the clinic is fab and the least worry u have the better... i feeling really sick this afternoon so going to have a nap.which is very unusual for me x


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend. Shame its Monday tomorrow  

Fab news KellySteve that ET went well and you have two on board   If Lyndon tried to talk you into having only one transferred then that must mean that both embryos were perfect and you have a high chance of success. I'd be feeling positive too if  i was you. It's fab how things have turned around since you were worrying about not having enough eggs to share. It gives me great hope that even if there are blips along the way for me, it can still turn out good. Great news...now just take it easy for the next two weeks  

Now you're on the pill Rocky, your cycle has sort of started. That's how I looked at it anyway...you're on your way. And not long til Wed Daisy. I'm really hoping all is as it should be at my scan tomorrow and I'll be ready to start stimms. I'll let you know how it goes.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## rocky1

kelly- great to read your positivitey regarding the clinic, always put my mind at ease. Hope your feeling better this morning   xx

hereishoping- yes i do look at it that way, it seems so close now    Good luck for your scan today, hopefully your ready, fingers crossed   xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok. I had my scan today and all was at it should be...lining was thin and so I'm ready to start  menopur. I was told I'd be starting tomorrow but then had a call to say that the recipient is going to the clinic tomorrow and they want to check that she is ready before i start stimming. They are going to call me tomorrow to say when I can start. Fingers crossed it'll be tomorrow. Then I'm booked in for my next scan next Mon. 

Hope you're all ok. Hope you're resting up Kelly and hope you had a great holiday Hannah. Not long til Wed now Daisy - let us know how you get on. xxx


----------



## daisydot

Glad it went well hoping just realised in my last few posts I have been calling you "everyday" instead lol I blame the medication xx


----------



## kellysteve

hereishoping. thats great news the menopur is the easist part i am resting but still feel very tired.
hope all you ladies are doing ok.xxx


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping, great news   hope you can get started today, nearly there now   xxx

kelly, hope you getting plenty of rest, i guess it feels like forever but otd will soon be here   xxx

daisy, i was wondering who you have been talking too, lol at least you can blame the drugs, hope your ok, tomorrow is so close now   xxx

my af was 3 days early but i started the pill anyway on my treatment plan if af had arrived on time i would finish pill and start suprecur on 4th october but now last pill would be end of september does anybody know if this matters or should i start a new pack then and go with my plan xxx


----------



## daisydot

Ha rocky I'm losing it  . Are you meant to stop the pill and start your injections on day 21? If so I would still do that it just means you'll be starting a few days earlier than planned. You could always ring the clinic to ask their advice xx

Hope alls ok at my scan tomorrow not sure if I'll start stimming then or in a few days xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

How is everyone? 

I wondered who you were talking to Daisy but then I read one of your messages and it sounded as though it was me   Please call me Sarah, it'll be much easier to remember! I had a call from the clinic and I am starting menopur tomorrow instead, still have appt next Mon so not much change to the plan. Perhaps you'll be stimming tomorrow too Daisy - we started suprecur together so why not menopur?   Let us know how the appt goes?

Hope you're ok KellySteve, sorry to hear that you're really tired but that's probably your bodies way of making sure you rest. It'll all be worth it come OTD day i'm sure. I bet you can't wait. Won't be long now...

Rocky I was on the pill for two months before starting suprecur. I had the 7 day break after day 21 on the first packet and then they gave me a date to start the injections to fit in with my recipient which would have been day 28 of the next cycle. They told me not to have the 7 day break but to keep taking the pill until day 28. That last day I took the pill as well as the injection and then stopped the pill. It wont harm to check with the clinic so you know exactly what you're doing. They are really good with calls, emails etc aren't they.

Well the dinner dishes aren't going to do themselves and with hubby out that leaves only me


----------



## daisydot

Sarah I'm a Sarah too so that's easier we can be Ivf twins   good luck for the stimm injection tomorrow I'll leave you know how my scan goes xx


----------



## donnaw

I'm so nervous ladies its my first suprecur injection tomorrow eek  

Finally we are on our journey  

Hope ur all doing well xx


----------



## rocky1

donna good luck im sure you will be fine  

daisy its understandable how your getting confused   whats my excuse i wonder. Good luck for today let us know  

hereishoping guess i didnt want to phone them and sound stupid, how dull am i, i will take the few extra pills and stop on the day i start suprecur sure it will be fine. So you starting today good luck   your all so close its exciting   i dreamt last night of a bfp and there were 3 heartbeats, haha can you imagine scary. xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi girls my scan went well lining is nice and thin. My recipient is in for a scan tomorrow and if she's ready I can start stimming. Also they will bring my ec forward a week so looking like week commencing 27/8. Just praying that the lady is ready now xx

Donna good luck with your first injection time will fly then xx

Rocky I wouldn't worry about looking silly I was also phoning them leading up to injections xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi daisy thats great, fingers crossed shes ready too, wow so close now, how are you feeling about it all? i imagine very nervous xx

i guess everyone is always phoning them, they must be used to it.

How is everyone else?? xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

How is everyone? All good here, did my first menopur injection tonight   I had my hubby to mix it up and it was fine. I injected the suprecur one side and the menopur the other side of my belly. It's amazing how quickly you adjust to the injections and it seems normal. Either that or i'm going crazy!!! So don't worry Donna, you'll be able to do it no problem. I felt the same as you before I started and honestly its fine...and i'm usually really squeamish.

Glad your scan went well today my IVF twin   I had to wait for my recipients appt the following day before I knew when i'd be stimming but I'm sure she'll be ready too. And great they've brought your EC forward a week...it's now the same week as mine. What else would we expect?...We're IVF twins after all!! Now I've started stimming I guess I should be drinking protein shakes etc. What are you planning to do?

Rocky - I've had lots of questions and because I find it awkward to call from work have emailed Amanda loads of times. She always replies the same day. I always apologise in my emails for bothering her and she always says no need to apologise and is more than happy to answer anything. I'm sure they understand in the clinic how we're feeling so don't worry...there are no silly questions. Or none that I haven't asked before you!!!

Hope you're still resting up KellySteve. 

Early night for me now...goodnight girls xx


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping glad it went well tonight, when do you have another scan? its mad how quick the time goes reading all your posts it seems like only yesterday we were all just waiting.  I cant wait to get going now too, luckily i have a busy few weeks now, having an operation on my nose, wanted it sorted before i started treatment so i can breathe    Thats a good idea i will email amanda and then i wont feel so stupid haha   

kelly how are you hun? xxx

donna how the menopor go? xxx

ah well goodnight ladies im whacked up at 5am for work.   to all Gemma xxx


----------



## donnaw

Thanks ladies x

1st injection was a bit scary but fine really no pain at all!

Rocky its suprecur at this stage- menopur is for stimulating  

I did feel a tad dizzy today but hopefully that was just a blip fingers crossed it all works for all of us  

Loving hearing all ur news xxx


----------



## rocky1

Donna glad 1st injection went well, hope you feeling ok today, yep im an   haha were all at different stages i get confused sometimes   xxx


----------



## gemmalouisebrown

hi, just needing a bit of advice ladies, was just wondering how long it takes to find a match when your egg sharing x


----------



## kellysteve

gemma it all depends some ladies wait months i was matched instantly.. good luck.xx


----------



## daisydot

Spoke to the clinic earlier and I start menopur on Monday will then have a scan the following week and ec will be either towards the end of the week commencing 27/8 or beginning of the following week   excited now.

How are you all doing girls? Kelly how long do you have to wait to test is it 14 days? xx


----------



## kellysteve

daisydot fab news menopur is the easiest bit... my transfer was on 11th and i can test on 26th it seems so far away xx good luck with everything .early night for me my boobs are agony xx


----------



## rocky1

gemma- welcome! it does like kelly says depend, have you had all your bloods done yet? they took around 4 weeks to match me. Good luck x

daisy- thats great, really not long now. Very exciting   xx

kelly- ooh not too long now   coming your way.   for bfp how do you feel? xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

It's Friday...whoop whoop!!   

Great news you'll soon be starting menopur Daisy. It all seeems to be going so quickly now doesn't it? I've had three injections of menopur so far and haven't been well   I have been aching all over and exhausted. It coincided with starting the menopur so I thought it was that but my hubby is feeling ill now too. I thought I was going to be the odd one out to everyone else and be ok on suprecur and ill on menopur.

How is everyone? Not too much longer to wait KellySteve, hope you're finding things to pass the time but still managing to relax.

Welcome Gemma...I went for my planning appt and though they didn't have a match then was told they had somebody in mind and was phoned up the week later saying I'd been matched. Hopefully it won't be long for you either.

Hi to Donna and Rocky and anyone else I've missed xx


----------



## daisydot

Sorry Gemma I missed your post I was lucky and was matched at my planning appt. Hope it doesn't take long xx

Kelly hope your sore boobs are a positive sign xx

Sarah hope your better soon. What dosage of menopur are you on? I will be on 225iu a day. I got a bit confused because some people are saying they have 2 vials of powder to one water etc but I just have to mix one water and one poweder and that should be enough for 2 and a half doses does that sound right to you? hoping that I didn't misunderstand the nurse so scared of doing something wrong xx

Rocky how do you manage getting up so early in the morning? is it for work? I struggle to get up at 8   xx


----------



## gemmalouisebrown

hiya, thankyou all so much for responding to my post.
Iv had all my bloods done and scans, so im hoping now my next step is finding
a match. i really hope its not much longer, feels like a never ending road.
it feels really good getting advice from the people that really know best, so thankyou all so much


----------



## kellysteve

daisy i had one powder one liquid it lasted two days xx
i tested yesterday to see if shot was out of my system and i had a negative so thats good... today i tested and got a BFP  i so hope it was a true result ..good luck everyone this is one hell of a rollercoaster xx


----------



## rocky1

daisy- ha ha its not easy i hate getting up, oh yes its for work or i would still be snuggled up at 5am. Would love to get up at 8 he he. How you doing? xxx

gemma- fingers crossed they match you quickly, not long ago i was where you thinking will it ever happen but before i knew it i got the call xx

kelly- omg i pray it is how amazing, when your actual otd? xxx

Hi hereishoping hope you feel better soon xxx

Night ladies im done in as always off to bed


----------



## hereishoping

Morning all

I'm up early today as I was exhausted last night and went to bed at 9...am feeling better for it this morn though.

Daisy - I am doing exactly the same as you.......one liquid to one powder and I'm taking 225 as well so each vial is about 2 and a half injections worth. It was night 3 last night and I had the mix the second lot of menopur so I had half of the first one and half of the second one in the syringe. I'm doing exactly what you said so I'm sure it's right. I have my next scan on Monday so hopefully that'll show i'm doing it right  

Fantastic news on the BFP Kelly - I know you've tested early but fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all enjoying the weekend so far xxx


----------



## kellysteve

hi ladies the menopur can be so confusing cant it sounds like your bothanaging well.
i not getting hopes up to much on BFP as i know it could be wrong but fingers crossed on otd it will be right x


----------



## donnaw

Apologies if this is tmi but has anyone found that when taking suprecur they have a v windy belly?

I've been terrible  

Hope ur all well xx

Keeping fingers crossed for u daisy and Kellysteve xx


----------



## daisydot

Kelly   for you that it's a true positive. Surely it's a good sign that you got a negative first? xx

Rocky the early mornings are good practice for when you have your baby   xx

Thanks Sarah I feel better now good luck for yiur scan tomorrow xx

Donna I've had lot's of side effects but wind is not one of them thankfully...your poor dh   xx

AFM I'm sleeping much better although I still need a afternoon nap each day and the hot flushes are awfull! It's rainin but really warm so im struggling a bit. can't wait to start menopur tomorrow this is where it gets exciting. Down regging has gone so fast though.

Hope your all having a nice weekend xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

Hope you're all ok? Sorry for the me post but I'm fretting and hoping for any advice you can give. I went for my first scan today and only had two follies on the left ovary and two on the right along with three very small ones. They said as my amh is good I haven't responded as they'd expected and have upped my dose to 300 from 225. I have another scan Friday morning. I am worrying now so any encouragement welcome!!!! xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi Sarah this has happened to quite a few girls on the board and most of them have changed by the next scan. Are you drinking plenty of milk and using a hot water bottle on your belly? They are supposed to help the follies grow.   xx


----------



## rocky1

Sarah- like daisy says ive read this so many times on here and it changes at the next scan lots of   now coming your way. Good luck xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks both......I wasn't doing either but as I type this I have a glass of milk by the side of me and a hot water bottle on me   Fingers crossed. Thanks for the encouragement...it really helps.

Good luck for your first menopur injection tonight Daisy xx


----------



## kellysteve

here is hoping i was the same they didnt up my medication.. but i incrrased my protien snd put heat on my tummy and i got 10 eggs good luck please try not yo worry xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, I got lost and couldn find my old post but found u lot again!  Im startin my down reg on 27 sept, ec due 29 Oct.. Can't come quick enough!! 

Everyone ok??x


----------



## daisydot

Sarah fingers crossed it does the trick xx

Kelly how are you doing? Xx

Welcome back Laura xx

Well that's my first menopur injection done. Sitting here with a glass of milkshake as I don't like milk, some brazil nuts and hot water bottle xx


----------



## rocky1

Well done daisy nearly there now xx

laura you found us, i got confused was thinking of the other thread, never mind you are here now xxx

kelly how are you?? xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi everyone,

How are you all? Sorry I haven't posted for the last few nights but have been busy preparing for an interview...it's all over now though so I'm back   

Daisy - how are the menopur injections going? When is your first scan? I have my second scan tomorrow and am praying that it goes better than the first. I have taken all your advice and have been drinking a lot of milk and sitting every evening with a hot water bottle on my stomach so fingers crossed.

How much longer til OTD for you KellySteve? I really hope its a BFP. How are you feeling now? Are you still resting and taking it easy?

Hi to Laura, Rocky and Donna and anyone else I've missed xx


----------



## daisydot

Hi Sarah my first scan will either be Sunday or Tuesday Amanda should let me know tomorrow. Menopur is going ok the needles seem huge compared to suprecur! I think I'm having ocassional twinges in my ovaries but not sure if I'm imaganing it. Good luck for your scan hope you have lots of big follies xx

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok really quiet in here at mo xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all x

I had my scan today at CRGW (11wks 1 day) I was so scared and burst into tears when I seen our baby wriggling about on the screen   measuring 11wks 4 days 
Everything is good and consultant told me to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy, I was so emotional leaving there knowing that this is now very real ... I've never been so grateful for anything in my life. 
Nhs scan next Thursday so get to see it waving at us again. 

Hope your all well xx I won't be around on here now as need to relax and start enjoying my bump! but will be following you in the background and praying for you all. If anyone needs advice that I maybe able to help with or just fancy a chat by all means private message me (I'll get an email alert) I'd love to hear how your getting on as well!  I know from my own experience that Ive made friends for life from FF and don't know what I would have done without those girlies  

Take care and love to all 

Hannah xx


----------



## daisydot

Hannah that's brilliant news!! Totally understand you wanting to take a step back and enjoy your pregnancy. Enjoy it Hun xx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah congratulations   too right enjoy it, you so derserve it   xxx

hereishoping lots of luck for today   xxx

how you feeling daisy?? xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi girlies,

How are you all doing? It's a bank holiday weekend.......whoop whoop!!!

Big congratulations Hannah. You must be over the moon   I remember your posts as you were going through treatment and I was waiting for mine to start...as I told you I have been trying to do exactly as you did and am hoping for the same result. Big congratulations again. I hope to be sending you a message soon saying I'm pregnant too. Fingers crossed.

I had my second scan today and it was much better than the first. I had 12 follies, 9 of which were a good size. I have my next scan on Monday and e/c will be either Thurs or Fri next week. It all seems to be going so quickly now.

Daisy - do you know when your first scan is yet? I hope it goes well for you with loads of big follies.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend xx


----------



## daisydot

Good news Sarah! My scan is tomorrow hoping that something is happening in there. Rocky I'm ok thanks still emotional but I'm not grumpy so I don't mind xx

Hope you all have a nice long weekend xx


----------



## kellysteve

hi ladies hope you all well my otd is tomorro tested today and Bfn.. always next time hey.x


----------



## donnaw

So sorry Kellysteve xxxx


----------



## daisydot

So sorry Kelly   xxx


----------



## kellysteve

thanks daisy and donna .. there is a very small chance tomorrow may be positive but not holding out much hope. we will try again but not sure if i will egg share or do my own cycle .. hope all you ladies are doing well and   for BFP for you all keep  me updated xx


----------



## daisydot

I hope the result changes tomorrow, what test did you use? Xx


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping thats great news woo hoo!!! nearly there now!!   xxx

daisy good luck with your scan tomorrow   xxx

Well lucky you ladies having a long weekend hope you all enjoy, im in work monday!! 1 good thing though its double time


----------



## rocky1

kelly i missed your post- im so very sorry, its not fair, thinking of you   xxxxx


----------



## kellysteve

i used first response test ... dont think wat test u use makes a dufference. i doing ik as i will try again.me and steve wont give up in our dream. xx


----------



## daisydot

Some tests are more sensitive than others. Glad your doing ok and staying positive for next time  Xcode

I'm so scared that I won't have any follies tomorrow be glad to get the scan over with xxx


----------



## rocky1

Good luck for today Daisy, hope you got lots   xxx


----------



## daisydot

Thanks rocky I have 11 on my right between 6-14mm and 4 on my right so I'm happy  . Back in Tuesday for next scan. Hope everyone is ok thinking of you Kelly xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

I was out all day yesterday so have only just caught up on here.

KellySteve - I am so so sorry    How are you coping? Hopefully you'll be able to think of the positives, you got lots of healthy eggs and they fertilised. Next time will be your time.

Daisydot - that's fantastic   especially for your first scan, good for you!! I have my next scan tomorrow and e/c will either by Thurs or Fri. You seem to be doing so well that maybe after your scan on Tues they'll plan your e/c for end of the week too. We are IVT twins after all!!

Hi to everyone else......hope you're all having a good bank holiday weekend. xx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy   fantastic yay! thats really good, when is ec likely?   xxx

Hi to everyone else! off to work i go


----------



## daisydot

Rocky no date for egg collection yet hoping they will tell me at tomorrows scan. Poor you working today, if it makes you feel any better im not doing anything special. Its raining pouring and my belly is so bloated all of my clothes are too tight  . xxx

Sarah leave us know how your scan goes today   xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

I'm using my phone to send this so hoping you can read it and it make sense - I'm a technophobe!!

My scan today went well - all are growing at the rate they should be and Amanda was really pleased. I have been given my pen shot of Ovitrelle and shown how to do it as ec was going to be Thurs. I then had a call saying I was going to be scanned again tomorrow and based on the result ec would be either Thurs or fri. It's happening so fast now!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow Daisy. I didn't feel any different injecting the menopur but this weekend have felt very heavy for want of a better word. Amanda said that's normal as the follies get bigger. You reacted a lot quicker to the menopur than I did Daisy so you're prob feeling bloated cos you've got so many big follies...hooray!!

Hi Rocky - how is time going for you? Won't be long now and you'll be starting xx


----------



## daisydot

That's great news Sarah it's all getting exciting now  . It's funny how our bodies all react differently to the drugs. Hope we both get egg collection dates confirmed at our scans tomorrow but I'm putting my mind to having another scan before that. 

I bet our recipients are excited too must be hard for them just waiting and wondering. 

Xxx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy well good luck for that tomorrow, will be nice to get a day, am really excited for you   oh and havent i got a cheek moaning about work when your feeling like that, poor you   xxx

hereishoping wow the time has come and it seems to have flown by, how are you feeling about ec?? really excited for you too we need lots of bfps now.  Time going so quick actually i will be injecting before i know it, get me im allready moaning about taking the pill, with the sore boobs and bit ratty, my husband says im always ratty anyway so makes no odds ha ha, nah what a wimp, cant imagine how it will be when i get to your stage, im the biggest wimp alive i think. Are you having the 2ww off? xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hia girls, hope ur all ok? 

I must be the only person who loves rain on a bank holiday, I have literally watched friends since 9 this morning and squeezed in a little nap! 

Start my injections a month today, excited! Similar for u isn't it rocky? Ur a couple of days after me?
I'm off to tenerife Sunday, can't wait as it could be my last for a while!

Everyone else up to anythin excting? X


----------



## rocky1

Hi laura sounds like heaven to me   i been stuck in work! 


yes not long to go now, time is flying by, i must start like a week after you, so yep will soon be here!
lucky you how long you going for?? x


----------



## Laura1507

I'm going for the week with my mam, she's treating me coz I was 30 in July,although she does take me somewhere every year!!

It's funny that before I started all I could think of was babies but now I'm finally starting, I don't seem to think about it as much! 

Ps- for some reason I have had really sore boobs for weeks now, for a week before my period, and 2 weeks since! I think my body is giving me sympathy already!! I think the pill has made it worse tho because I haven't taken it for about 4 years 

X


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Hi everyone finally found this thread. I got my planning meeting Thursday for egg sharing I'm so excited. Just want to wish you all luck and baby dust x


----------



## rocky1

Thats really nice you are lucky   

I just turned 30 too!

Well its not just me with the really sore boobs then, mine are constantly sore, normally its just the week before period but since the pill its all the time, been with my hubby 10 years and stopped taking pill a year after that so forgot about the little side effects. Well at least we dont have to take it for long tho   xx


----------



## rocky1

gingerjacqui- im so sorry i would have sent you a link but i dont have a clue how, ha ha, Glad you found us and welcome!! we can chat here now instead. Let us know how thurs goes, hope they are super quick matching you xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi girls only a quick one as I'm on my phone. Had lots of follies today not sure how many have to go back for another scan thurs incase I over stimulate. It was a different dr today and she said that my ovaries are high and pushed on my stomache to see them. I don't understand as at my last few scans they could see them fine!? Home and on the sofa feeling uncomfortable from all the pushing and poking.   worried now incase they can't get to my ovaries for egg collection xx


----------



## kellysteve

try not to worry i know its easier said than done.. my left ovary is very high and while i was under sedation they got to it no problem ... i had 10 eggs .. was u advised to do star jumps i did and this helped.think positive good luck.xx


----------



## HJones0809

Daisy don't go worrying, ovaries will move as you start filling with follicles  - I gave heard star jumps help to bring them down  Left ovaries hide behind the bowel
I had my stomach pushed around when Egg collecting and it was fine  
Enjoy your rest hun xx


----------



## daisydot

Thanks girls makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only one  . Decided not to worry about it as there's nothing I can do, I will give star jumps a go before my next scan thurs xx


----------



## rocky1

daisy im sure it will be fine, have heard so many people say this then on ec they managed to get to them. Good luck and   xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

Daisy - The exact same thing happened to me today too!!! I saw a doctor I haven't seen before...she asked if my ovary was usually that high. It has hidden behind my bowel in the past but Amanda has always been able to see it. The doctor I saw today pushed on my stomach and suddenly it appeared...I then had to push down on my stomach while she scanned me. I had a lot of fluid by one of my ovaries and she told me I had mild OHSS   Am feeling sick now too. I have to increase my protein drinks and my fluid.....this is hard when i'm feeling sick. I have ec Thurs though and so have taken the last of the menopur now. I have to do the ovitrelle shot tonight. Has anyone else suffered mild OHSS?

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## daisydot

We must of had the same dr maybe she has a different technique? How many follies have you got now? Poor you with ohss I don't really know much about it. Good luck for your trigger shot. I hope they tell me Thursday when egg collection will be feel like I'm going to burst xx


----------



## hereishoping

She didn't say how many. She only measured a few to see how much they had grown since yesterday as they were deciding whether to do ec Thurs of Fri. As they'd grown a fair bit overnight ec is Thurs. Make sure you keep up your drinking and protein drinks Daisy, i'm feeling really sick with this   Looking forward to Thurs now. Hopefully you'll have a date for ec on Thurs. It's ok at the start isn't it but towards the end you feel bloated and heavy and in my case sick. Let's hope it'll all be worth it for us   How are you feeling now? xx


----------



## Laura1507

Ah girls, u r going through it! Hope it's all fine and the ohss leaves the room!!

I'm trying not to think about it until next month now but nice to rad ur experiences!x


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping- not long to go now, sending lots of   your way, you poor thing you are going through it.  Hope your feeling better soon and wish you lots of luck for tomorrow   you get lots of eggies xxx  

daisy hope you here your ec day thurs nearly there now. Fingers crossed for you   xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies hope your all ok!

daisy did you have your amh tested at ivf wales before? just curious because i paid for copies of my ivf notes and looking through them i found my amh results and they were 41, when crgw tested they were 26, i wonder if its normal to change so dramatically, and was really suprised to see how high they were, dunno if it matters or what the danger level is for ohss xxx


----------



## rocky1

Just checked the crgw website and its fine, i dont half worry me haha

how you feeling today daisy? hereishoping u ok? xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Rocky

I'm ok thanks. I have been drinking lots more today and have had a few protein shakes and am feeling better than I did yesterday. I am getting worried about ec now it's getting so close. I have been posting on the other egg share thread asking people how their ec went. I'm looking forward to it being over tomorrow and am praying for enough eggs to share. 

Are you feeling better about your amh now? I had mine tested on the NHS before i went to crgw and it was 23.8. I had a copy of it with me when i went my first appt at crgw and so they didn't re-test. They've tested you and are happy with it and so I wouldn't worry. Plus as soon as you start stimming they'll be scanning you frequently so that they don't over stimulate you. You'll be fine. It's hard not to worry about everything when we want it so much isn't it? xx


----------



## donnaw

OMG! Baseline today and my lining is PERFECT!

Went home with stimms (100ml) quite a low dose due to my pcos, took first one tonight and and feeling v delicate but so happy xx

I know seems a bit silly to he so excited but I can't help it lol  

Another scan Monday to check I'm not growing them too big   and ec for w/c 10/09

Hope ur all well and look forward to folicle growing advice  

Take care and much love D xx


----------



## rocky1

Glad you feeling better today, i can imagine how nervous you are, its fear of the unknown isnt it, so scary! What time do you have to go in? im always asking people how the ec went as thats the most nerve racking part, and majority have said it was ok and that they are brill with you at crgw. Im sure all will be ok for you so lots of   for lots of eggs, best of luck and just think this time tomorrow the worst part is over, will be   for you  

Afm yes im happy now with my amh ha ha, well i didnt even know id been tested at ivf wales and the notes only just came, i only ordered them for copies of my hubbys SA but they arrived too late, was interesting though to see all the results they dont bother to tell you, my mind was put at ease as soon as i got on the crgw website thankfully, totally with you on the worrying it cant be helped, every little thing, thats because its our dream on the line and hope it comes true for all of us. Once again good luck for tomorrow Sarah   xxx


----------



## rocky1

Donna thats fab its not silly to be excited! I am, i cant wait to start jabbing! Yay not long till EC xx


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks Rocky. It means a lot to have everybody's support on here. I don't think I'd be getting through it if it wasn't for you all. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow xx


----------



## daisydot

Hi rocky I didn't have any tests at Ivf Wales as by then we had found out the problem was with dh. The only appointments I had there were a waste of time as I was too young to go onto the waiting list. I wouldn't worry too much about amh as it is a fairly new test and is only a guide. 

Me and the other Sarah are a perfect example my amh is lower than hers but I responded quicker on the same level of drugs, I think it's just one of those things where our bodies respond differently. 

Donna it will go so quick now your on stimms drink plenty of water Hun. 

Sarah good luck for tomorrow I hope you get lots of lovely eggs, leave us know how it goes will be thinking of you. 

I can't wait for my scan tomorrow I'm so bloated and heavy it's really uncomfortable. I'm worried that I might have a bit of ohss as my stomach is hurting today and I feel quite sick...hopefully egg collection will be on the weekend xxx


----------



## rocky1

I love this thread its so lovely the support everyone gives eachother

Oh yes feels like so long ago we chatted about ivf wales i forget, but never mind im lucky i can egg share.  I feel so much better re the amh now after checking the website, like sarah said we worry about the tiniest things when we are going through this.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow hope its a positive outcome for you, not too long to go now and hopefully you will feel better soon

oh i may not be around over the weekend am having an operation friday and will have to stay in so in advance wish you loads of luck and hope it all goes well for you   for loads of eggs, although i wont be here will be thinking of you ladies. Good luck all   xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Sarah good luck for EC today xx I'll be thinking of you chic x they are so lovely downstairs and will look after you ... This is the day you've been waiting for your going to make a baby  look forward to hearing how it goes xx 

I'm going for my 12w nhs scan this morning! I'm out about it on ******** now lol and have had so many lovely messages  

Hope your all doing ok you've got a lovely thread xxx


----------



## beth2508

Hi all I'm just about to donate my eggs for a second time, the first donation resulted in a twin pregnancy, we were all so happy, I met the couple on line and although we never met face to face we got to know each other through emails.the recipient is now 24 weeks pregnant with girls!! I wrote my story on the so feminine website and after chatting with a few lady's I met a lovely couple and decided too help them too. My family is complete so I'm sooo glad I can help others become the family they sooo long to be xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

Well egg collection went well and I had 13 eggs, 7 for me and 6 for my recipient. I am feeling sore but it just feels like bad period pains and I'm used to those!!! I had a call from the embryologist to say that 3 of my 7 were mature, 3 immature and one in between. We need ICSI and so they're going to do that with the three mature eggs and the one in between. I was over the moon with 13, knowing we had enough to share but now we're down to 3 and a half I'm panicing that none will fertilise.  It's going to be a long night.     they will get jiggy tonight and we will have some good news tomorrow.

Hope your scan went well today Diasy and you have a date for ec xx


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping thats a really good result, remember 1 thing it only takes 1!   you get the news you want to hear tomorrow good luckxxx

daisy how did it go? do you have a date? xxx


----------



## daisydot

Well done Sarah fingers crossed for good news tomorrow just think your baby could be starting to grow now xx

I had my scan I have 10-12 follies on each side but they are not big enough some are almost ready but lots of them are way behind. Have to go back tomorrow for another scan as I have mild ohss so they don't want to keep me going to much longer. Feeling worried now incase the follies don't grow tonight and that I wont get enough eggs . On the bright side my ovaries are now much lower. Sorry for moaning girls but I'm so uncomfortable hardly any of my clothes fit and my ovaries hurt when I walk. Oh well what will be will be xx

Rocky   xx


----------



## rocky1

Oh daisy, im sure they will improve, you must be so fed up now, but try to be positive i have read this before and they have grown so chin up, wont be long now   and   xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Daisy

Try and keep positive. When they couldn't decide whether ec was going to be today or tomorrow for me they scanned me two consecutive days to see the growth rate overnight and mine had grown loads which is why they decided on today. They also told me i had mild ohss but I upped my protein drinks to 3 a day and make sure i drank at least 2 litres a day and the sick feeling has gone. Fingers crossed for loads of growth tomorrow and they still have 36 hrs to grow after your trigger shot so there's still lots of time. I'm worrying after today as even though 13 eggs sounds fab only 3 that I had were mature. It's going to be a long night waiting to see if any fertilise. Can't believe my dream could be over tomorrow   xx


----------



## daisydot

I just had a protein shake and some fish and drunk loads of water. I've had a little cry and feel a bit better now, hopefully they will grow by tomorrow. Grace the dr said I'm nearly there it's just the little ones need to catch up. 

Sarah I really feel for you it must have been a shock for the numbers to drop that quickly. Icsi will help them to fertilize and just remember it only takes one. Thinking of you xx


----------



## hereishoping

Great news......all three of our mature eggs fertilised. We're over the moon   We didn't sleep very much last night for worrying about it so was so happy when the call came. Our dream is still alive  

Good luck for today Daisy, will be thinking of you. I bet they will have grown loads overnight. Let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## daisydot

Fab news!! I'm so happy for you what day is your transfer? I had my hot water bottle on all night so fingers crossed x


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Well I went to my planning meeting and their unsure what their going to do with me. Whether wait to be partnered or take me through and store my eggs. So I'm a bit in Limbo at the moment. Was anyone else offered this or where u all partnered?


----------



## daisydot

Not great news at my scan some of them are still quite small but a few are over 22mm so they are keeping me on menopur but reducing my dose and egg collection will be Tuesday or wednesday Amanda will ring me later. It's borderline if I will have enough to share all depends if they grow by then. We decided I will donate all my eggs if I don't get enough. 

Trying to stay positive because they have grown a bit in less than 24 hours so I'm going to rest and keep the water and protein up over the weekend  xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Daisy
Hope you're ok. It's only Friday and so it's a few days til Tues or Wed for ec and so there's loads of time for your follies to grow. Mine grew loads at the end and I'm sure yours will too. Just think of what Hannah said, she was told she may not have enough to share and had 8, all mature. It's definitely quality and not quantity.....I had 13 eggs so got to keep 7 myself but only 3 were mature. Keep eating lots of protein, drinking lots and keep that hot water on your belly. You'll be pleasantly surprised come ec. The peaks and troughs we go through....one day I'm on a high then I have not so good news and am really low, then better news on a high. It's exhausting. Try and keep positive  

ET for me will be either Sun or Tues. Was told they couldn't tell the qualityof the embryos until the day after fertilisation but that they don't look at them on day 2 which is tomorrow and so won't know about quality until  Sunday. They asked how many I had thought of having put back and I said two. They are going to call Sun and if there's two better than the other et will be Sunday, if not they'll wait for 5 days and it'll be Tues. They said three wasn't a huge number to choose from and so it sounded more likely to be Sunday.     they're of good quality. The worrying never stops!!

How are you feeling Hannah? Hi Rocky, I hope your op went well. Gingerjacqui, they already had a recipient in mind for me when i went to my planning appt. It sounds good news for you though, maybe you'll be going ahead before a recipient is found. At least you won't have to wait. Good luck xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Thanks for the advice Hannah. Really glad you're well   I'm still worried we won't make it to transfer...we have three chances of a good embryo so fingers crossed   I'm on leave at the mo and was all of last week but am supposed to be back in work the week after next...think i'm going to take your advice and see if the doctor will sign me off. Did you have any problems with your gp? Another question if you're not too fed up of me? I know i can't use any deodrant, perfume etc on the day of transfer but when I shower can i use soap or shower gel to wash? I know this sounds over the top but I don't want to do anything wrong!! Thanks xx


----------



## daisydot

Hi Sarah I have really upped the protein and water and have had a lovely day in bed reading while dh looks after me. I spoke to Amanda yesterday and I have my last scan on Monday and then egg collection Wednesday. It seems like I have made lots of follies but not grown them all big enough, the bigger ones will be no good by Wednesday but they think the other ones should of caught up by then. I can't help feeling like its all over  . I'm preparing for the worst and hoping for the best. 

I bet it's awfull not knowing how your embryos are doing but I would take no news as good news. I wouldn't worry about having a day 2 or day 5 transfer both have their own positives from what I have read. Did they try and talk you out of having 2 put back? Originally we were planning on having one put back but after going through all this worry if we are lucky enough to get 2 I will push to have them both put back xx

Hannah thanks for your support. Does it feel real now you've had your 12 week scan? I'm so happy for you and your story gives me hope. I will insist that they get 8 eggs or I won't leave  . Are you going to find out the sex of the baby? I think I would have too I'm so impatient xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Daisy

I know it's hard but try to stay positive.   If the clinic think the smaller follies will have caught up by ec that's fab   You said you had lots of smaller ones and so by Wed they'll all be bigger ones. I know it's hard and through lots of stages of our cycle I've felt like it was over but then the next appt I've had better news and so my spirits have lifted. It's not over til it's over.   that you'll have good news on Monday. Glad you're making the most of this time by resting and having hubby to wait on you. It's tough but at least we can enjoy being looked after   I'm awaiting the call tomorrow to see if et will be then or Tues. The embryologist just asked over the phone whether we'd thought about having one or two put back and when I said two she just said they would choose the two best and if that couldn't be decided by tomorrow they would go back on Tues. I'm more worried about the cycle not working than having twins so we decided on two. Jut hope we still have two good ones to put back.

Thanks for all your advice Hannah. I didn't think of calling the docs and explaining the situation...think i'll do that. I'd rather relax for the whole two weeks and then if it doesn't work at least i'll know i did my best. And three babies on the way from one cycle........those are fantastic eggs you produced!!! All 8 mature and three babies, you must be thrilled   If i ever need a donor I'll be coming to you   You can just enjoy your pregnancy now.....I bet you're reading all of our stresses and thinking thank God you've gone past that.     my cycle has the same outcome as yours. Take care xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies only a quicky trying to catch up but cant really take it all in as im full of drugs, i hope your all ok thinking of you all! i will catch up when im feeling better   and luck to all xxx


----------



## daisydot

Rocky hope your op went ok rest up xx

Thanks Sarah just wish I could sleep until Wednesday. I feel the same as you 2 babies is better than none. I went to see my gp Friday and she signed me off for 2 weeks she was reply understanding xx


----------



## daisydot

Hi Sarah any news? X


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Daisy

How are you feeling now? I'm sure after your scan tomorrow you'll be feeling loads better cos all your follies will have grown loads  

Great news for us......we had our et this morning    It was fab! We could see our embryos on the tv and then on the scan monitor as they were putting them inside me. We even had a scan showing two little dots after they'd done the transfer. It really was amazing. My hubby was crying but I was trying to be brave!! My ec went well and so have been feeling fine so it's been hard to relax today as I've wanted to shout it from the rooftops!! Been on the settee all day though like a good girl. The info sheet said to limit physical activity for the firs 2 - 4 days so I think a few more settee days are in order   We had what Lyndon thought were the two best put back and they're going to call us in 48 hours to let us know if our 3rd one has gone to the blastocyst stage. If so they're going to freeze it. I can't believe we've got this far. Am now worried about sitting up/going to the loo etc in case they come out!!! Yep, I'm officially mad  

   that your scan goes well tomorrow and you'll be able to relax before ec. We're ivf twins so i think your follies will grow loads at the end just like mine. Let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## rocky1

Good luck for your scan daisy   for good news for you   and   xxx

hereishoping thats great news now all you have to do is take it easy all the hard work is done, well done you   xxx

 to all you lovely ladies and   for bfps for all of us xxx


----------



## daisydot

Well done Sarah   Enjoy being pupo and relax. I think I would be worried abut going to the loo too but i'm pretty sure they can't fall out   Ah bless your dh crying I bet it was really emotional. Did it hurt at all? If we are lucky enough to get to transfer i'm a bit scared about it as I have painful smear tests although I had a hsg test last year and they got the catheter in ok so maybe it will be ok.

Are you off work for a while now?  

Rocky I hope your feeling ok. Thank you all for your wishes tomorrow, today has really dragged. I'm just hoping and praying that they have caught up and that I get enough Wenesday. All the water I have been drinking seems to have done me good as I'm less bloated and uncomfortable.


----------



## donnaw

Hey ladies had the weekend away at the beach and feel so rested!

I've got a scan this morning to check that my folicles are growing normally 

Hope ur doing well rocky x

Daisy I may be in clinic same time as u lol I'm at 11 x

I'm 6 days into stimms and my belly is so.swollen i have trouble doing up my jeansso hopefully that means follies are growing  

Hope everyone I've missed is also doing well x

Much love Donna xx


----------



## rocky1

All having scans today Good luck!!!   xxx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

Quick msg as I'm on my phone...

Good luck for your scans today Daisy and Donna, let us know how you get on.

How are you feeling after your op Rocky?

I am lazing on the settee....heaven. Called the docs this morn and got a paper for 2 weeks so I don't have to go back to work during 2ww....yay xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi girls I have 8 follicles at the right size, a few that are too big and a few small ones. Amanda thinks I will have enough to share so fingers crossed. Do you think some of the littler ones might grow by Wednesday ? I have my trigger shot at 11.30 tonight and egg collection at 11 Wednesday xx

Donna hope your scan went well xx

Sarah glad your off work rest up xx


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping glad your resting up now thats the way!!   thanks for asking about me, feel a little better each day, feel like ive done a few rounds with tyson though ha ha, few more sofa days for me too   xxx

daisy thats really great news, really happy for you, Amanda is the expert so if she is positive that says alot xxx


----------



## rocky1

still trying to catch up girls 

gingerjaqui i have heard someone else offered this, im sure in a couple of weeks they will have contacted you xxx

donna hey!! how did your scan go xx


----------



## hereishoping

That's fantastic Daisy    Been thinking about you. I def think those smaller ones could catch up....they were only counting 12 follies for me (and that included some smaller ones) and come collection i had 13 eggs. I hope you're feeling better about it all now. Last injections for you today........yay!!!! Just relax now and look forward to Wed. EC is nothing to worry about xx

Make sure you do rest up Rocky, get yourself well ready for starting your treatment. It won't be long now   xx


----------



## daisydot

Thanks girls I'm trying to be positive it's out of my hands now so I'm just wishing and  . Sarah who does the egg collection and was your dh allowed in with you? What date are you allowed to test Sarah is it 14 or 16 days? I hope it goes quick for you x


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Daisy,

My EC was done by Dr Tejura but there was another doctor and nurse there too.  Your hubby won't be allowed in but he'll be kept busy providing his sample   I had me ET 3 days after EC and my OTD is 15 days after that......Sep 17th. xx


----------



## daisydot

Trigger injection didn't go well loads of it came back out of my stomache so I didn't get the full dose. Phoned the clinic and there's nothing they can do, said they won't know if I've had enough until tomorrow. So may not be able to get any eggs. I'm a nervous wreck just want it over with now to get back to normal.


----------



## hereishoping

I hope you're ok Daisy. There's nothing you can do about it now so try to stop worrying....I know that's the silliest thing to write cos I'm fretting all the time!! My hubby got the pen ready for me for my trigger shot and then took the sheath off the needle before i was ready and we lost some. Then I didn't put it down all the way and there was some left in the pen...my hubby noticed this after I'd taken it out of my stomach and so I had to put it back in and inject the rest in. The needle was dripping in between attempts and so we lost more then. I paniced it hadn't all gone in but I got 13 eggs, 8 which were mature so please try and stay positive   xx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy-   and   coming your way for tomorrow   for you hun, good luck xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Daisy good luck lovely xx don't go worrying bout trigger shot what's done is done tomorrow is going to be an eggcellent day   looking forward to hearing how you are xx good luck!xx


----------



## daisydot

I got 9   so 5 for me and 4 for recipient. Not sure how many are mature think they said they will ring me tomorrow. Thanks for all your messages will post later x


----------



## kellysteve

daisy dot...thats fantastic relax now you desrve it good luck


----------



## rocky1

Daisy yay thats fab   you must be relieved!! how you feeling after ec? was it ok? hope you get plenty rest   xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Yay.........that's brilliant Daisy   You must be thrilled. I hope you're not feeling too sore. Relax now for the rest of the day.  That really is fab news, well done you!!! xxx


----------



## daisydot

Thanks girls ec was ok everyone was lovely and looked after me I remember waking up and crying out a few times but I don't remember the pain. Dh said I was sobbing when they wheeled me back into my room and that started him off. I had a little sleep, woke up and talked a bit of rubbish to dh. Had the nicest tea and toast ever and then I was allowed home. 

So happy that I got some eggs just praying now that some are mature and fertilize. Can't wait for the phone call tomorrow. I have pessarys to start tonight and tablets too from tomorrow. 

Hope your all ok and thanks again for your support xx


----------



## kellysteve

daisy take it easy a word of advice if u putting pessaries up front wear a pantyliner and sit or lye down for aronund 15 minutes after...
i be at clinic tomorro to discuss mh next cycle


----------



## rocky1

Daisy so glad to hear you were well looked after, im sure thats the part we all dread the most so its nice to read that   Wish you lots of luck for the phone call tomorrow, will be thinking of you, hope you get some well deserved rest now. Goodnight     xxx


Kelly how are you?? its great your going for it again, this has to be your time, when do you think you would like to start?   xxx

hereishoping how are you feeling?  xxx

28 days till i start jabbing not that im counting or anything


----------



## hereishoping

Daisy- try and get some rest tonight and dream of that wonderful call you're going to get tomorrow. You're well on your way now. It's so exciting!!

Rocky - I'm feeling ok thanks, trying not to do too much but lazing all day is driving me mad. Been out but only to visit family. Not long before you start now, it'll be here soon...

I had good news today, our 3rd embryo has developed past blastocyst stage and so we have a frostie.

Sorry for any mistakes but am on my phone!! XX


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping i know it drives you mad lazying around doesnt it, im feeling the same right now, and when im in work i only moan, cant win  
thats fab news for you really good   xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Daisy that's wondeful!   hope your not to sore crossing everything for you for that call  x


----------



## donnaw

Well ladies I have 35-40 follies just need to grow them bigger!

My tummy is so swollen but good to know injections are working.

Another scan tomorrow to check on growth 

Hope ur all well xx


----------



## kellysteve

donna wow thats a lot of follies i only had 10  hope they get to a good size..
i got clinic today find out how soon we can start again..good luck everyone


----------



## daisydot

Hi girls only one mature egg it has fertilized normally. If it makes it overnight then I'm in for transfer tomorrow x


----------



## hereishoping

One is all it takes Daisy. How are yo u feeling today? Rest up today ready for transfer tomorrow. Stay positive today and tomorrow you'll be pupo!! Take care xx


----------



## rocky1

daisy as sarah said it only takes 1, hope your ok, good luck for tomorrow   xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Sorry for quick msg earlier but was out and so was using my phone.

Daisy- How are you feeling? Hope you're staying positive. Remember it's quality not quantity that counts. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Kelly - How did your follow up appt go? Hope it won't be too long before you can get going again.

Donna - Wow, that's loads of follies. Keep a hot water bottle on your belly and hopefully they'll have grown lots by tomorrow. When is your planned EC? Are you feeling ok?

I was going out of my mind being stuck in the house and especially with the weather being so nice so yesterday I went to my parents and spent the afternoon in their  garden and today I've been visiting my nan. DH is taking me away for the weekend   Don't intend doing much, just be good to get away so that this 2ww passes quicker. Am worrying that maybe I should be doing nothing as have heard lots of people have lazed  for the two weeks but Lyndon said to carry on as normal as I can't alter the outcome now. xx


----------



## rocky1

donna wow thats loads!! how u feeling now?? x

hereishoping we all worry too much im sure what you are doing is just fine!! dont know how anyone can laze around for 2 weeks, u should enjoy your weekend away sounds lovely xxx

daisy also keeping everything crossed for you, hereishoping has hit the nail on the head xxx

kelly how did today go?? xx

Im so bored im going crazy uuurghh another week to go before i can return to work and getting up at 5am, who would of thought i cannot wait, ha ha


----------



## kellysteve

ladies how are you all doing hoping you all get good news..... 
i am starting a fresh cycle in dec or january but not going to egg share i left feeling more confused than i was before the appointment today but looking forward to starting again
daisy one egg is all you need   for you and all you other lovely ladies xx


----------



## donnaw

Good luck daisy x

Kellysteve good news x 

Rocky I'm ok can't fit into my jeans and my best friend said I look like I've put on weight my belly is Deffo swollen and I feel really heavy so fingers crossed tomorrow scan will show growth 40 follies is lots of eggs lol  .

Ec should be next week so keeping everything crossed.. cant believe its nearly here  

Good luck Everydayisagift for ur scan tomorrow too xx


----------



## HJones0809

Daisy good luck for Egg Transfer tomorrow xxx


----------



## rocky1

kelly thats great good for you, this has to be your time xxx

daisy good luck for et today xxx

donna lol poor you!! Good luck for your scan, it will all be worth it in the end xxx

hereishoping have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Quick msg as I'm on my phone on our way to West Wales for the weekend.

Good luck today Daisy. Hope et goes well. Am thinking about you.

Grear news you haven't got too long to wait KellySteve. This will be your time.

Good luck for scan Donna.

Hi Rocky, hope you're not going out of your mind waiting. Won't be long til you start.

Afm am having a down day today even though we're going away and sun is shining. Am v teary and snapping at dh...just don't feel positive about it getting that bfp. This 2ww is a killer xxx


----------



## daisydot

Just a quick one will catch up on all your news and post when I'm home. I now have a perfect 4 cell embie on board   xx


----------



## HJones0809

daisydot said:


> Just a quick one will catch up on all your news and post when I'm home. I now have a perfect 4 cell embie on board  xx


Glad all went well! Enjoy being pupo!! Rest up xx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy   yay congratulations your pupo now!! you must feel relieved all the hard work is done now try enjoy the 2ww now xxx

hereishoping you are nearly there now try chin up and enjoy this lovely weekend away, wish you all the luck in the world for a bfp xxx

cant believe most of you are almost there we all kind of started our egg sharing journeys together it has gone so quick, come on BFPS for all of us left


----------



## hereishoping

Congratulations Daisy.   That's fantastic news!! I'm really happy for you. And now we can obsess together!! Xx


----------



## rocky1

Its been really quiet on here so hope you all had great weekends!!!  

How are you feeling daisy?? 

hereishoping do you feel better??

Hi to everyone else and hope all is well xx


----------



## donnaw

Hey rocky x

Good luck daisy u hold on tight xx

Another scan today and my follies are growing but v slowly, Amanda said she positive well get lots of eggs so another scan Wed and ec either Friday or monday  

Hope everyone is well D xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Donna   

Thats really good news you must be excited now not long to go     xx


----------



## HJones0809

Gemma what's your treatment plan? When you getting started ... sorry for falling behind  xx

Daisy how's the 2ww?!xx 

Donna that's great news!!xx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah, thats alright i can probably only keep up because i havent started anything yet, it wont last ha ha  

4th october start suprecur- ec booked for 5th november really cant wait to get going, not long now

How are you feeling   xxx


----------



## HJones0809

That will soon be here!!  

I'm good thanks have my 20wk scan on 17th October it's going really quickly I'm really tired but don't think it's sunk in yet  x


----------



## rocky1

hannah wow that is going so quick, awww will you be finding out the sex? xxx


----------



## donnaw

I'm.devastated my right ovary isn't growing so they have abandoned my cycle  

Got to have a period ans start all over again, can't tell u how upset I am


----------



## rocky1

Donna im so sorry   i can imagine how devastated you are, thinking of you and next time has to be your time   xxx


----------



## daisydot

Donna I'm so sorry I know it's hard but try and look at the positive; they could have taken you to ec and you could of not had enough eggs, look at this as a trial go now they know how you respond they know what to do differently  

Rocky not long now until you start enjoy your last month of freedom before the roller coaster starts xx

Wow Hannah your pregnancy is flying. 

Sorry I havnt been around girls but I'm trying to stay off the new so I don't google! I'm enjoying being in my little pupo bubble and have been taking it easy. Sarah how are you doing on the 2ww?

Thanks for all your support girls I'm thinking of you all and really appreciate your messages even though I'm not around as much xx


----------



## rocky1

daisy yes i certainly will enjoy, but still wishing the days away now. I dont blame you for not going on-line too much i would be the same as you  you just need to relax and enjoy yr 2ww and being pupo xxx  

hereishoping how are you and hows yr 2ww going, hope your ok  xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all

I'm sorry I haven't been on here for ages. We went away for the weekend and since we've come back I've been ill   I've had trapped wind in my chest and stomach and its been agony. I didn't sleep a wink for three nights, my appetite went and was feeling awful...couldn't stop crying. I was so bad on Mon that I called Amanda and she said it sounded like the cyclogest and to use it the front door instead as that may help. Was no better yesterday and so called again and have an appt this afternoon as it may be ohss   Since then I have started feeling v sick and being sick seems to have helped get rid of some of the trapped wind. I slept a bit better last night. OTD is Mon but due to the sickness and cos i  wasn't sure whether I'd have at my appt I did a test this morning.........BFP!!!   We can't believe it....    that it's right. Sorry for the me post but just so excited!!!

How are you doing Daisy? You've been a good girl staying off the net. I hope the time is going quickly for you. When is your OTD?

Not long and you'll be starting Rocky - are you getting excited?

And i'm so so sorry that you're cycle has been cancelled Donna    As everybody has said they will know so much more about your cycle next time that you'll be given exactly the right dose    Next time will be your time. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping oh you poor thing you really are going through it, please let us know how it goes with Amanda. Omg!! thats amazing!! im also   that its right for you, its got to be     you so so deserve it after all you have been through. Hope you feel better soon  

Im really excited to start 3 weeks today and i will be experiencing what you and sarah have, although you have both had pretty rough rides, lets hope its all worth it for us all   xxx


----------



## HJones0809

hereishoping said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been on here for ages. We went away for the weekend and since we've come back I've been ill  I've had trapped wind in my chest and stomach and its been agony. I didn't sleep a wink for three nights, my appetite went and was feeling awful...couldn't stop crying. I was so bad on Mon that I called Amanda and she said it sounded like the cyclogest and to use it the front door instead as that may help. Was no better yesterday and so called again and have an appt this afternoon as it may be ohss  Since then I have started feeling v sick and being sick seems to have helped get rid of some of the trapped wind. I slept a bit better last night. OTD is Mon but due to the sickness and cos i wasn't sure whether I'd have at my appt I did a test this morning.........BFP!!!  We can't believe it....    that it's right. Sorry for the me post but just so excited!!!
> 
> How are you doing Daisy? You've been a good girl staying off the net. I hope the time is going quickly for you. When is your OTD?
> 
> Not long and you'll be starting Rocky - are you getting excited?
> 
> And i'm so so sorry that you're cycle has been cancelled Donna   As everybody has said they will know so much more about your cycle next time that you'll be given exactly the right dose   Next time will be your time. Thinking of you xxxx


Fantastic news!!! I tested on the wed and my otd was the sat  try drinking peppermint tea it may settle your tummy a bit x I couldn't use cyclogest in back door as it messed with my bowel too much and felt like it was burning me! Hope yor feeling better soon but enjoy being pregnant!  xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Donna I'm so sorry  hope that you aren't kept waiting to long hun xx


----------



## daisydot

Fab news Sarah!!!! Im feeling emotional today have no symptoms and keep thinking I should have implantation bleeding soon does everyone have this? Dh has the weekend and a few days off so i'm looking forward to getting out of the house for a bit xx


----------



## daisydot

All over for me girls af arrived in full force today a week early. Telling my dh it didn't work was the hardest thing I've ever done. Not sure where we go from here just need to get back to normal. Good luck to the rest of you so hope you get your bfp's xx


----------



## donnaw

So sorry daisy xxx


----------



## kellysteve

so sorry daisy sending big hugs


----------



## hereishoping

I'm so sorry Daisy     I hope you're feeling well enough to get out of the house as you planned this weekend and do something nice with your hubby. I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh daisy   I'm so sorry xxx hope you and hubby are ok xx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy- im so very sorry, thinking of you   xxx


----------



## donnaw

Ladies in Bk on this crazy ride!

My af arrived tonight therefore im going to ring clinic tomorrow to arrange starting again  

Keeping positive that this is my time  

Hope ur all well xx


----------



## rocky1

Thats great Donna, best of luck to you   xx

Thinking of you Daisy i hope you are ok   xxx

Hereishoping how are you? xxx

Hi to everyone else hope you all ok, i start suprecur 2 weeks tomorrow, cant wait to get going now, dh is already freaking out about jabbing me   xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi All!
I'm useless at getting on here, when i do there have been so many posts, I forget where I was last time! god help me with children!!

Starting the Down Reg injections a week tomorrow ready for my baseline scan on 15 October, Rocky 1 - your only a week behind me aren't you?? I'll let you know how much fun it is with the needles!   

Its going really quick now, Ive got a really busy October as well..i'ts strange, now things are actually moving, I don't think about it half as much as before!!

hope your all ok, hello to new people!!
x


----------



## rocky1

hi laura- good holiday?

yay only a week to go, yep im a week exactly behind you, you can keep me updated with the frills of jabbing, ha ha.

Im quite the opposite now its coming its all that i think about and it dont help that everytime i see people ive told they say how long now xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi all,

How is everybody? How are you doing Daisy? Have you started jabbing yet Daisy?

Sorry I haven't posted for ages but was feeling ill the week before last and last Monday got taken into hospital with OHSS   I was in until Friday and had to have fluid drained from my chest. Am still taking it easy this week and not back in work yet but am feeling lots better xx


----------



## rocky1

hereishoping hey! Oh you poor thing you really have been through it, glad your feeling better now! keep taking it easy! 

Its been so quiet on here lately! 

10 sleeps till i start DR   cant wait 

How is everyone else??

 to all xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi girls thanks for all your messages and support. I'm doing suprisingly ok, thought I would be worse but had a few upset moments and   in the days after I started bleeding but apart from that im ok. My dh has been brilliant it's made me appreciate how lucky I am to have him. I'm back at work soon and looking forward to getting back to normal.

As for our next steps i'm not really sure yet. I havn't booked my follow up appointment yet as I feel I need a bit of time of not thinking about it but my main question will be why did I bleed so early. I think maybe the cyclogest didn't work for me. I definitley won't be egg sharing again as I feel it drastically reduced our chance of it working as I only had one mature egg. I don't regret doing it though as hopefully I will have helped another couple and i knew the risks of egg sharing before I started. Also theres lot's of examples on here where it does work I was just one of the unlucky ones. CRGW are fantastic and I can't fault them at all.

Me and dh have decided we are not going to try again untill next year. I want to be a normal young couple for a while without IVF taking over my life. Another reason is if we self fund again we will start to reduce our NHS entitlement. So we are planning a nice holiday for June and then after that if we are still not getting anywhere with the NHS we will save and have a cycle at CRGW.

Hannah enjoy your 20 week scan  
Sarah sorry you've been so ill, hope your on the mend now and can enjoy your bfp
Rocky not long now!! Enjoy it son't be scared of the needles and relax and pamper yourself.

Im sure i'll be popping in and out to see you getting your bfp's and your pregnancies progressing


----------



## rocky1

Hi Daisy, so nice to hear from you, have been thinking about you! Real glad your not doing too bad, and you and DH are lucky to have eachother, i totally get what your saying, enjoy yourselves be young have fun, it really does take over your life. You deserve lots of pampering and me time!   Remember to let me know when the time is right and you have another go, whenever it is xxx

I have given up with NHS they called me and offered me a transfer to bristol as ive been on list 22 months now, and if i didnt accept they cannot tell me when or if i will get treatment with them, i had to decline as my hubby and i just cant travel back and fourth to bristol all the time, his boss would never allow all that time off and mine wouldnt be pleased either. So for me i guess i only have sharing now. 

Really looking forward to getting stuck in, 8 days to go hope im not ill like so many have been

How is everyone else?? xxx

Laura you start tomorrow right?? good luck let me know how it is xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls! Day 2 of DR, rocky, dOesn hurt really! Dp did the first one but I did it this morning and it was ok, wierd but ok! Hoping not to have too many side effects! Baseline scan on 15tg..getting close now!!! X


----------



## rocky1

Hey Laura, oh exciting!! well done for doing 1 yourself, i doubt i could! hopefully it will be a breeze! do you have to phone to make appointment for baseline scan? or have you allready? xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all! 
Just checking in  how's the down regging going?!x


----------



## rocky1

Hi hannah- oh look at your bump must feel amazing, hows it going for you?? xxx

My clinic called and put my treatment back a week   so now i start DR a week thursday 8 sleeps left xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Gemma it'll soon be here chic x they put me back by a month as recipient didn't have a period so I was rematched when I did get started the time flew! 
Aww thanks for the lovely comment on my bump  it still hasn't sunk in yet! I'm 18wks this wkend! My 20wk scan is 17th October but not finding out the sex we are just grateful for what we are given  I feel great tho my hair and skin is lovely and the tiredness has lifted a little bit  get yourself some rest as when you start injecting you feel knackered and turn into ditsy daisy lol!! Keep me posted  ps you on ********?xx


----------



## rocky1

Hannah, so nice to hear how your getting on, reading your posts makes me feel so positive!! im ok about it now, your right i should make the most of my final week before jabbing, i dunno about being ditsy daisy then, think im already there, lol.  I cant believe your 18 weeks now wow, thats amazing you are having a suprise, not many do these days, how exciting!! I will deffo keep you posted, and please keep me posted too  

as for ******** im not right now but as a few have asked i may join in the not to distant future, will let you know   xxx


----------



## HJones0809

It's always nice to put a face to a name  believe me now is the time to relax and look after yourself stress does nasty things to you  will soon be PUPO!!x


----------



## Laura1507

Hi Han/ rocky
I'm a week or so into down regging now and I have no side effects at all luckily, di wake up with a massive headache this week but Amanda just said to take paracetamol.

Have my baseline scan on 15th and thats when the fun begins!!
Hannah, how u feeling? I'm on ******** 'friend me' laura Jayne Thomas 

It's strange that now im doing something about it, I don't tink about it half as much xxx


----------



## Laura1507

I just noticed you asking about the baseline scan, no I booked it when I went in to pick up my meds, 8.40am, nice and early!!


----------



## rocky1

Hi laura its great you arent getting side effects! oh i cant wait to start now, clinic put me back a week so im 2 behind you now. I bet it flys by once you actually get started xxx


----------



## Laura1507

I have had the headaches but not too bad and worth it all! How did they put u back? I'm having my baseline scan Monday  fingers crossed all goes to plan! It's going so quick! Was a plan ever made to meet up from The other thread? To think in 3 weeks I could be pregnant is so exciting but don't want to get my hopes up x


----------



## rocky1

thats not too bad then   wow baseline allready that has gone quick! they just rang me and said sorry we have to put you back a week    never mind today is the day x


----------



## Laura1507

Ah we will both be there before we know it! I have my appointment early Monday morning so can let you know what happens, with a bit of luck, I will stim for a week and they say I'm ready


----------



## rocky1

fingers crossed for you laura xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi! All fine at scan, got Simms to start Wednesday and back for scan next Monday

What do I need to eat now for good eggs??


----------



## rocky1

yay laura thats great news getting close now, i think if you check back on this thread (lots of pages back) i remember hjones writing alot of information on diet etc. Good luck!! 

i feel crappy at last ive shifted a 3 day headache now my chest is killing cough cough cough, just thought id have a little moan


----------



## HJones0809

Morning all x

Hereishoping this is just advice that I did - the clinic didn't really tell me to anything different and I rem asking is there anything I should be eating or drinking and was told no x

I had a wye Protien shake morning and evening made up with one scoop of the powder to 200 of milk ( Protien and shake pot bought from Tesco strawberry flavor)

I'm not a milk drinking fan so had at least 3 milky coffees a day - I use organic semi skimmed milk and decaf coffee

Decaf tea

Pineapple Juice (you need to drink the one that says not from concentrate on the carton) I sometimes bought pineapple and orange as a change!

Water water and more water - I found myself craving it - if your struggling sugar free squash but always keep a big bottle of water in your handbag - I never had headaches because of the water

Brazil nuts (5 a day) I ate just Brazil's! You'll find these in
the chocolate isle! Basically Brazil's covered in chocolate! (a girl needs a treat!)

Sleep and relax - my scans were stressful I didn't understand what size follicles etc I needed so I just took each one as they come and tried not to look ahead too much - my egg collection was put off for two days I was happy with this as I knew I was getting the best possible chance

Read fifty shades! If anything it will take your mind off everything Ivf!!

Relax and trust your body - I was refused egg share at another clinic due to bmi - how wrong were they!

You'll know your going through Ivf when you spend more time on here than you do on ******** lol!!

Take care all xx

Copy and pasted you for chic!xx


----------



## Laura1507

Thank u! I was hoping to avoid the milk but as I'm not fussed on breakfast, il have the protein shake instead and kill 2 birds with one stone 

How's everyone else? First stimm injecting tomoro so little nervous of the side effecs!x


----------



## HJones0809

You'll be fine hun! I actually felt better stimming than down reg just drink plenty of water and make sure you change your needle over! You don't want that big draw up needle going into you! How much menopur have they put you on? (I did three bottles to 1 water) 
I tried looking for you on face book but couldn't find you! Message me your email address and ill search u that way  you need any help mind give me a shout and ill do my best to help x


----------



## Laura1507

Great thank u! With the menopur I had to mix the liquid with the powder this morning with a vial and needle attached and have 9 smaler needles for the 9 doses of 150? There's 9 'needles worth' in a little bottle I think, go back Monday for another scan then hopefully extract eggs Monday after (29th)

Will message u my email address now x


----------



## rocky1

Laura are you having EC tomorrow?? ifso lots of luck       let us know how it goes when you feel up to it, im on ** if you want to pm me your email too


----------



## Laura1507

Rock, I have had my cycle cancelled  I didn't respond to injections as I should have to have to wait til I come on now and ring to start again.. Gutted!!!!

Going to enjoy Xmas now and hopefully have some luck in the new year! How r u doing??


----------



## rocky1

laura- im so sorry to hear that, will you stil be able to egg share? xx


----------



## Laura1507

Yes but just have to up my dose next time- they did say I should come on in about 2 weeks from last wed but I've come on today, light tho so have emailed to see what's what x


----------



## rocky1

Oh poor you, but the good thing is they know whats what this time at least thats something hun, let me know how your getting on x


----------



## Laura1507

I will, PM ur ******** name and il look for u x


----------



## donnaw

Hey ladies I'm bk x hope ur all well!
Laura I had exactly the same as u cycle cancelled, I was told would have to have 2 periods to clear everythingbefore starting again and I've started my 2nd today, I've been told ec is provisionally 23rd Jan. My first period was v light and only lasted a few days but all normal x


----------



## rocky1

Donna- what a nightmare so sorry your cycle was cancelled, must be awfully frustrating, and how far did you get before they stopped you? xx


----------



## donnaw

4 days from ec x was devastsated to say the least xx


----------



## rocky1

Oh no, so sorry, hope you get going again quickly, and 1 postive they know whats what this time around for you to xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, I'm ok now  I was 4 days away as well. They stopped me on the Friday before I was due for ec on the Monday. I bled really lightly for a couple of days but now have to ring at the end of November. Provisionally booked in for ec on first week of feb. I'm glad Xmas is in between because it will make it go quicker!

If they stopped injecting on the Friday, when do u think I would ovulate, straight after? I Tought I would make the most of it if I was gonna ovulate straight after ? I don't know when I will ovulate and have been looking on net but can't find anything.  Hopefully I will come on end of nov now so I can start again 

How r u? Rocky1, what stage are u at now?x


----------



## rocky1

laura- thats just pants! hope everthing goes well for you this time, sorry i cant help with your question havent got a clue, maybe start up a new topic and post it someone on ff may have an idea

im ok thanks im day 5 of stimming got a scan tomorrow, and am hoping for ec a week monday, hoping for good news tomorrow as im not feeling much really   xxx


----------



## Laura1507

I didn't feel a lot, I expected to be achy and bloated but wasn't. What dose r u on?


----------



## rocky1

im on 225 what was you on you?


----------



## Laura1507

175


----------



## rocky1

Oh thats because you got pco i guess, they just increased me to 300 x


----------



## lauraanne

Hi, ive just joined this forum as im 22 with pcos and my OH is 30 and has a very low sperm count. We are going through the egg sharing process. Im on the pill at the moment and am starting the nasal spray on tuesday. Just wondering if any1 else is going through the same process.

Thanx


----------



## rocky1

Hi lauraanne- How exciting for you hun, nearly time to start!!! im still stimming hun but of course im egg sharing, if you have a look there is a thread for egg share on the main home page, loads of egg sharers to chat to, good luck with everything


----------



## HJones0809

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279198.0

Here's the link  welcome xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

hi all im currently doing egg sharing i had my app on the 14/11/12 i have been given tablets to take im just waiting on the fone call to start them i have been matched to  im so excited would like to no how others are doing or have done xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi stevie lloyd welcome! how exciting! i have just today had my embryos transfered and crgw is an amazing clinic, good luck and keep us updated and anything i can help you with i will xxx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

rocky1 said:


> Hi stevie lloyd welcome! how exciting! i have just today had my embryos transfered and crgw is an amazing clinic, good luck and keep us updated and anything i can help you with i will xxx


aww thats lovely how did it go im so excited, i am waitin on the phone call to tell me to start taking my medication  is this what happened with your self xx


----------



## rocky1

yes i had to wait for a call, it goes quick once you get started, its quite an experience, i gather this is your 1st cycle? Embryo transfer is special you see it all on a screen and hubby allowed in amazing xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

rocky1 said:


> yes i had to wait for a call, it goes quick once you get started, its quite an experience, i gather this is your 1st cycle? Embryo transfer is special you see it all on a screen and hubby allowed in amazing xx


aww how long did u wait for your call the clinic said i will most likely start taking my tables in December how long are you normally taking these tablets for they said a month is that right cuz i have heard people that have been taking them a bit longer. aww really i cant wait xx


----------



## rocky1

is it the pill you mean by tablets? i took them from middle of August until i started injecting in October xx


----------



## beckha

Hello I'm new. We are looking at doing egg share at CRGW we have booked on their open evening on the 6th of December to have a look. 

Hoping we are able to do it. 

Need to get dieting and get my BMI below 28 as its just crept over recently. 

Hoping to start ASAP. 

Any tips or help welcome. 

x


----------



## rocky1

Hi Beckha Welcome!! Crgw is an amazing clinic i cant soeak highly enough of them! The staff are great! Good luck with everything and anything i can help you with feel free to PM me xx


----------



## beckha

Thank you for your reply I really appreciate it. 

To be honest I've heard nothing but good things about the clinic which is what makes me want to use them!

Are you local?

xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi, i bet you have!

I live few miles away from Cardiff so just a half hour drive to the clinic, you? x


----------



## beckha

We live in Newport. 

x


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Bec (I also live in Newport  ) 
I also egg shared at crgw - don't get hung up on your bmi mine was to high for other clinics at 35 - if you haven't already ask your GP for an AMH blood test this is the result the clinic will use to determine whether your suitable for egg share it takes about 6 wks for the results to come back, I think crgw offer this test free anyway but my GP was fantastic and did all my blood tests on the nhs. 
Good luck on your Ivf journey! Feel free to private message me if you like  
Hannah x


----------



## beckha

Thank you very much Hannah. Was your first cycle successful?

I'm at my doctor a week Wednesday. They do so the test for fee it's on their website but I think I will ask my doctor if it takes that long! 

What tests did you have to pay for?

Thanks for your reply and congratulations. 

xx


----------



## HJones0809

There was a list of tests needed (I can dig them out and private message you them if you like?) 
I was very lucky for it to work first time for us  I only had 8 eggs collected so I had 4 and recipient had 4 - we are both now pregnant (it was her first cycle as well) so miracles do happen


----------



## daisydot

Hello everyone im back   hello to our new members. Hannah how's that lovely baby bump coming along? xx


----------



## rocky1

And how lovely it is to have you back   xx


----------



## HJones0809

Daisy I messaged you on the other thread but so lovely to hear your taking the plunge again!! 
I'm doing great thanks  I'm 25 weeks already! Baby is moving around more now which is reassuring  
Crossing everything for you hun x


----------



## beckha

HJones0809 said:


> There was a list of tests needed (I can dig them out and private message you them if you like?)
> I was very lucky for it to work first time for us  I only had 8 eggs collected so I had 4 and recipient had 4 - we are both now pregnant (it was her first cycle as well) so miracles do happen


Yes that would be great if you don't mind?

Hello daisy. Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle.

x


----------



## beckha

Girls how long did it take you all to get from consultation to match? 

x


----------



## HJones0809

Bec they have people waiting for Donors but they put you on the pill for few months to link your cycles. My hubby had pesa in Feb this year I started pill in March and injections started end of May so its a few Months x


----------



## beckha

Thank you, just wondering as I have a holiday 11th to 18th of March so we will probably be better waiting till after that then sadly I think.

x


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Beckha hun i was matched with in 2 weeks it was not long at all and i that was 2 weeks ago was waiting for phone call to start taking the pill, i received that call last week an i will start taking it about 29th december 19 days into my next period so it wasnt that long hun xx


----------



## beckha

stevie_lloyd said:


> Beckha hun i was matched with in 2 weeks it was not long at all and i that was 2 weeks ago was waiting for phone call to start taking the pill, i received that call last week an i will start taking it about 29th december 19 days into my next period so it wasnt that long hun xx


It's just even if we booked consult for mid december I dont see us being done an dusted by mid march? Or do you guys think thats possible?

x


----------



## HJones0809

Honestly - don't get your hopes up x I think you'll be on the pill by then tho but ask Amanda (email her she answers crazy times of the night!!) the waiting is soooo hard xx


----------



## amynic2

Its worth going in and getting the ball rolling. I had my initial appointment in June, had AMH and then bloods, but then didn't go back til Sept as i was away alot over the summer. Things have moved pretty quickly from them but was all planned with me working around dates that suited me x


----------



## beckha

Yeah I've had late night replies from Amanda from my early enquiries. One of the things that impressed me. 

Ill just wait to see what happens at the open evening and see when we can book a consult. 

Thanks girls. I don't mind waiting till march. Just trying to get into my head we will be waiting till then and anything earlier is a nice surprise. 

xx


----------



## rocky1

I may be cycling with some of you ladies for icsi number 2, looks like this time its over for me, heres to lots of BFPs  bring it on


----------



## beckha

I'm sorry to hear that rocky. 

xxx


----------



## rocky1

Its ok hun, im looking forward to getting the ball rolling again asap was hoping for around March will see what Amanda says at consultation, (im waiting for AF to arrive properly at the moment its threatening if it hurries up i can get booked in) xxx


----------



## Judi86

Hi everyone, 

My name is Judi I'm 26 and on IVF Wales waiting list! I've been researching egg sharing and only this afternoon I phoned CRGW to enquire, and I'm going in for an appointment to discuss tomorrow!  So excited its something I really want to do! I've been reading some posts on here and know most of you have been through the same process so wanted to say hi! 

I hope this is the right place to post I'm new to this so apologies if it isn't, 

Best wishes to you all

Xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi Judi

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow!

This thread is a bit quiet but pop onto the egg share one always plenty of chatting and a lovely bunch 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279198.3750


----------



## Judi86

Aww that's fab thank so much! 

Xxx


----------



## HJones0809

No problem!   x


----------



## rocky1

Welcome judi im also on the ivf wales waiting list but have decided to do another egg share with crgw. Good luck with your consultation and i hope everything moves along quickly for you, crgw are really a fab clinic


----------



## Judi86

Hi all,

I'm so grateful for all of you replying and letting me know what to expect, I got given lots of info today and asked if its what I want to do, to which I said YES! So I filled in forms, had pictures taken and the AMH blood test! The dr said they should be back Monday afternoon but the nurse said It might be after Christmas because they need to send them off to Glasgow in packs of 4!

Need to go to GP as soon as possible now to get as many of the other blood tests done there as I can!

She said because of the quality of my fiancé's sperm they will need to do ICSI and have to freeze some! Can't believe it could happen so quickly!

Oh the other thing they said, they don't wait to match you they just go ahead straight away and freeze my eggs for the other patient, that the case for anyone else?

Thanks again everyone xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi judi thats great you will be started before you know it. Yes they froze my donated eggs xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls! I'm back, start down regging on 29th dec, booked in for ec 28 january,  better luck this time I hope!! X


----------



## rocky1

Good luck Laura hope everything works out for you, lets hope we both have better luck on next cycles   x


----------



## donnaw

Laura we have exactly same dates! Wishing u lots of luck xx


----------



## Laura1507

Donnaw great, hopefully we have some luck!!!!! Xxx


----------



## daisydot

Hi ladies Im currently on the pill for round 2 start down regging 18th jan for ec week commencing 18th feb so a few weeks behind Donna and Laura.

Good luck Judi hope your tests dont take too long.

Gem how are you have you had your follow up?

Christmas has been good some hard parts which im sure you all get too. Lets hope 2013 is our year xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Daisy not long now for you, nervous i bet? i havent had my follow up i just didnt feel up to it, but im going to ring them this week as now im desperate to go again, just hope it doesnt take too long to start again, how long after you decided to try again did you start the pill? xx


----------



## daisydot

Hi gem yeah I'm really nervous trying to take it a step at a time. I had my follow up around a month after my cycle and I had tablets to bring on af as it was delayed. As soon as that arrived I was given rough dates and my period started again last week and that's when I started the pill and got my day to day planner. So not long at all. 

I start down regging on the 18th and ec is booked for 18th feb. hope your coping ok I'm still up and down xx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy Well lets hope this is our time  , thats really not bad, my period doesnt want to show either im on day 35, i will call clinic tomorrow and get booked in, it is scary isnt it, did you have to pay a £500 deposit? sorry for all the questions just trying to prepare myself. Its understandable to be up and down im the same, we can do it this time, the bonus is they have an idea of how we react to treatment so bring it on xx


----------



## Judi86

Hi everyone and happy 2013 I hope this is a much better year than last for us all! 

Good luck to those starting treatment I have everything crossed for you, I'm very excited for the clinic and GP surgery to reopen tomorrow as ill hopefully be getting more blood results back.  I get very excited when I can cross another one off the list as normal haha .  Still waiting on AMH though. 

Judi xxx


----------



## rocky1

Daisy, maybe it is then, hopefully   well thats good, probably the progesterone injections i guess, i will let you know i cant wait to get sorted now, let me know how your getting on too xx

Hi judi heres to a luck year for all of us we surely deserve it   yes i know what you mean i get excited crossing another hurdle, good luck for your results tomorrow, everything crossed for you xx


----------



## gemmad

Hi ladies can I join you?
I started my suprecur injections dec 29th and I'm in for egg collection on 28th jan I have had a perk through the last few pages of the thread and see I'm not the only one with these dates  
But as my amh is only 13.59 and with my last ivf I only got 7 eggs its likely that I will give all my eggs away this time and return for my go in April but I have everything crossed that I will respond better this time!!
Happy new year to everyone lets hope 2013 is our year!! X


----------



## Laura1507

Hi! I was on this thread but had a cancelled cycle due to low response to menupor. Started my injections on 29th too  and booked in for 28th in llantrisant. Fingers crossed they will give me a much higher dose this time as I am egg sharing too and need to get as many as poss!! X

Happy new year x


----------



## rocky1

Hi and welcome gemmad   fingers crossed you respond better, you only need 8 to share so lets hope it works out for you, good luck with your treatment xx

Hi Laura welcome back, good luck with this cycle and the good thing is they now know how you respond so fingers crossed all goes well for you this time xx


----------



## HJones0809

Just wanted to wish you all good luck for your next / first cycles x 

2013 is going to be a very nappy new year for everyone this year I'm sure of it


----------



## Judi86

Hi everyone, 

Good luck to Gemma and Laura hope this cycle you get your BFP!!

I rang the clinic and my AMH was 63.5 so she said that's definitely OK to egg share.  Just waiting for the genetic blood test which might take aaaaages! 

Anyone else get news today with the clinic reopen? 

J xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Ladies i have my follow up booked for next wednesday am so excited, hope i get started quickly   the fun begins again  

Hi judi wow 63, do you have pcos? they said my bloods would take 4-6weeks but i had then after 2 and 1/2 so wasnt as bad as expected, i just kept ringing after 2 weeks, i was a pest so dont be afraid to pick up the phone they dont mind   Good luck Gemma xx

Hi Hannah, thankyou sure this will be a lucky year it has to be it xx


----------



## Judi86

Hi Rocky, 

I bet you are excited about next Wednesday eeeek it'll be here before you know it I hope the week flies by for you! I don't have PCOS, is that what that number would usually suggest! Yikes it's high isn't it! I am a terrible pest ill be ringing the doctors every day until I get results (twice a day maybe lol) 

Xxx


----------



## rocky1

Yes it can do but thats an amazing all the same, haha go on cant fault you,  you had them done at your gp did you? you sound just like me, all through my last cycle i never left clinic alone xx


----------



## Judi86

Ahhh I have had tests for PCOS and didn't have it and had scans so I don't think I have, good all the same tho yay! 

Ha they don't know if yet but they're gunna hate me lol, oh  sure they are used to it

Xxx


----------



## Judi86

I can confirm that the DP receptionist hates me, definitely heard a sigh when I told her my name haha!  I did warn her and they never let me know when results have come in so I just have to keep checking!  Will be ringing CRGW to arrange treatment planning appointment the second I can tick off the last of my bloods on my list.  I get so excited when I can cross another one off is that just me?

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## rocky1

Ha ha Judi so funny, who cares, sure they would be the same in our situation   

Its exciting and your not the only one trust me, im exactly the same and throughout the treatment 

im excited for my follow-up wednesday crazy   cant wait to start again 

Hope you get all your results soon so you can get started xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls
Yes rocky, fingers crossed this time! Booking my wedding for next April on the weekend so of this doesn't work, I'm going to stop until after I'm married, need something to look forward to! DR going ok, ,does make u feel a bit ****ty tho, I didn't notice it before! Have appointment Monday for baseline scan then hopefully start stimming again. I just hope they put me on a high enough dose this time not to waste another cycle!

First day back in work today as well...yawn!


----------



## Judi86

Good luck for this cycle Gem, hopefully you will have a very little bridesmaid/Paige boy at your wedding.  I'm in a similar situation as we are hoping to book our wedding for October 2014.  Hoping that our egg sharing cycle will be successful but if not we will have to wait until we are wed. 

Will be looking forward to hipefilly hearing you have been successful lots of luck xxx


----------



## Judi86

Balls I mean laurA, I'm so rubbish only on my phone I need to invest in a laptop xxx


----------



## rocky1

Haha   

Good luck Laura hope everything goes right this time, im sure they will put you on a higher dose. Its great you planning on getting married too, deffo sounds lovely lets hope you have a little bundle of joy to make it even more special xx


----------



## Judi86

Sorry for the crazy rant but have rang the docs again this morning to check profess of genetic blood test, they told me I had to ring the hospital, which I did and they told me they havnt received a referral letter! So annoyed and upset! Rang docs back and they said ill have to see the GP so having to go tomorrow morn!  The nurse must not have known that the test needed a referral letter, and the hospital were just going to wait for one! 

Just goes to show you have to keep chasing and annoying or you will never get anywhere! Gutted I will have to wait even longer now just want then all to be back for me to get going! 

Sorry for ranting hope you're all ok today xxx


----------



## rocky1

Oh judi what   they are i would be tamping!! hope you get sorted quickly, its very frustrating for you, its a good job you kept on to them, at least now you know and ou can quickly get it sorted. I had a few set backs along the way of my treatment, even then before i knew it we were injecting and on the way, time flew by. 

Good luck tomorrow hope they get it sorted

Af arrived today after 41days and i had to leave work at 11.30 never felt pain like it, i feel dreadful, after sleeping all day and strong pain killers feel lots better, just looking forward to my appointment tomorrow now xxx


----------



## Judi86

Oh poor uou that sounds horrible! Hope you're snuggled up with a hot water bottle and some choc!  Excited for you having appt tomorrow good luck hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks hun   let me know how you get on tomorrow xx


----------



## daisydot

Good luck for today Gem I hope you get some dates   judi what a nightmare with your blood tests, fingers crossed they don't take long. 

Hi to everyone else did any of you watch the baby makers documentary the other night? Was interesting to see it from the clinics point of view. 

I had my blood tests repeated Monday just waiting to start suprecur on the 19th xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Sarah and Gemma 

Am wishing you both all the luck in the world and praying that 2013 is going to be a fantastic year for you. 

Good luck to everyone else too.


----------



## daisydot

Hi Sarah I was thinking about you today! How are you doing? Any idea on girls or boys or are you having a suprise? How's your pregnancy going. X


----------



## rocky1

Hello ladies  

follow up went well, although was sad to hear my recipient wasnt sucessful either   but onwards and upwards now, getting back on the crazy train, and the joys of DR will soon begin again  

Amanda will call me in a day or 2 with my dates, she is increasing my menopor dose this time and hopefully i can produce more follies/eggs, shes not sure if im going on the pill or not but gave me some just incase, also got the needles and suprecur ready, so wont need to go back in till baseline scan whenever that may be, cant believe its all happening again scary   xxx

Thanks sarah i hope you are well   xxx

daisy yes i watched that, i cried when she ran up the stairs with her bfp, loved that programme   not long for you now! xxx


----------



## daisydot

Great news Gem you'll be going again in no time. Let's hope we both do better with a higher dose. Sad news for your recipient but just think you gave her a chance that she may not of had otherwise. I decided not to ask my about my recipient, I do wonder if it worked and I think that I would be pleased but im afraid incase it upsets me. xxx


----------



## Judi86

Glad follow up went well Rocky, and excited for you to find out your dates soon hope you can get going ASAP!  It's a shame about recipient and like daisydot says you were brave to find out, I wonder if she was also cycling again would you be matched together again? 

I've been thinking about it a lot and would consider donating alltruistically to my recipient in future If they wanted to try for a sibling and didn't have any frosties. 

After ranting to my poor doctor he rang me about an hour ago to say by coincidence in his results pile today he had my CF test and I am not a carrier!  Just waiting for rest of genetic screening and he said to ring once a week to check on them! Yes.... Sure doc! Lol

Going to CRGW for blood group Friday though coz NHS won't do it, I'm glad I'm going there I think I'll quite like to check in! And taking print out of DFs SA too for doc to look at And confirm we need ICSI. 

Good luck to you both this time around I will be following to see how you get on and I'm sure 2013 sounds lucky to me! Xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks judi, when Amanda left the room DH was saying ask, and i thought ok if she is pregnant its also a positive for me, knowing my eggs can do it, but nothing i can do about that now. Good news on your cf test thats 1 hurdle, hope the rest hurries up for you now! i know it seems to take forever! yes i know what you mean its also nice to get to know the staff at the clinic, they are a fab bunch of people i must say, well good luck and hope you are starting asap xxx

sarah yeah i know what you mean, i wasnt going to ask but DH surprisingly wanted to know, so i just asked, its a bonus they now know to get us on a higher dose so lets hope we both get loads of good quality eggies xxx


----------



## hereishoping

Sarah - I'm good thanks   I had my anomaly scan last week and all is good with twin a. Twin b was lying in an awkward position and refused to move so they couldn't get all the measurements they needed. I have to go back on Friday for them to try again. I didn't find out their sex as both myself and DH want a surprise. Two healthy babies will be perfect. I had a rough start with being in hospital with OHSS, then suffered badly with ms and then had a bleed at 16 weeks and was told to rest. It's only now I'm starting to feel better, I don't think I'll ever be glowing though! I still haven't gone back to work following treatment but am hoping to start back next week. How are you feeling about going again?

Gemma - Great news that you'll be starting treatment again soon. I've read lots that the first cycle of IVF/ICSI is a bit of a stab in the dark but second time around it works better as they can adjust it to suit the individual. Hopefully it'll be second time lucky for you and Sarah - you both really deserve it. 

When I was in hospital with OHSS DH called to the clinic and asked about my recipient and I was told that it hadn't worked for her. I plucked up the courage about a month ago to ask if she had any frosties as I wanted to know if there was a chance a child could be born from her treatment and sadly she hasn't. When DH told me it hadn't worked for her I was really upset. In most cases I've read about on here it seems to either be BFP for both donor and recipient or BFN for both. As my pregnancy is progressing I'm thinking about her lots and the wonderful gift she has given me (we couldn't have afforded private treatment without egg sharing). After the babies are born and I'm in a position to donate again I'm going to call the clinic and offer to donate eggs to my recipient if she still needs them. I'd love to be able to help her dream come true in the way she has mine. So girls you are doing a wonderful wonderful thing. It's not an easy decision deciding to egg share and you're giving somebody else the chance of happiness. I hope your dreams will too come true xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks Sarah, yes its fab they have a better idea of how we respond thats a bonus, i really hope its both our times, as you know its not an easy thing to do and it takes its toll on you, i never thought i snap out of how i was feeling when it failed have never felt that way in my life, im so scared of feeling that again, i wasnt in a nice place, and i dont want anyone to have to feel that way   but i love seeing when people like you it has worked for each and everyone of us deserves for our dream to come true, it gives me hope  

i cant believe how much you have been through, it will all be worth it when you see your beautiful babies for the 1st time such a wonderful gift, how exciting that you are having a surprise, i may be thick but are they identical or non? couldnt remember how many embies you had? 

Im with you on the donating, what a wonderful thing to do, i was thinking the same way if it had worked for my recipient or my future recipient, so i bet your nervous going back to work? xx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all x 
Hope your all ok x I just wanted to remind you all to be careful what dates/details you share on here, the support is amazing but remember its easy for a recipient to track you down as the thread name kinda gives it away  don't want to worry anyone but just thought I'd share that with new ladies on here x feel free to pm me if you want x


----------



## Judi86

Hi everyone just wanted to know if I could ask those who have/are egg sharing at CRGW, did you all get all your bloods done at the clinic at no charge? Been having a nosey and looks like that's the case for most yet I've had to chase GP and local hospitals where the blood goes.  

Just a quick query hope someone can shed some light xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi judi i had all bloods done at the clinic, had to pay a £500 deposit on the day they took it, but that would be refunuded at a later date (if your not having icsi) if your having icsi im sure you know its a £700 charge, so then you would only have a further £200 left to pay. It is really so much simpler, guess you are not having much joy with your gp then xxx


----------



## Judi86

Hi Rocky thanks for replying to me again.

Yes we will be having ICSI and paying the 700. I am quite cross about this and a bit sad, unless they have changed their rules in the last few months.  The GP is being OK but the problems have been with chasing up the hospital and convincing them to so some of the bloods on NHS.  They wouldn't do the blood group and I paid £30 to have it done at the clinic on Friday.  Going to see if I can find something on their Internet page to say donors have bloods done at clinic before I ring them and ask them? Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

When I did egg share at CRGW I paid the same as rocky £500 for the donor blood tests and had them all done on the one day at the clinic.
This was then taken off the £700 ICSI so I just paid £200 remaining at the baseline scan.

Good luck with it all   xxx


----------



## Judi86

Well i looked at the info online and it does say you have to get your own bloods done first so it might have changed, i will be quizzing at my next appt tho!  Anyone else have a positive CMV? Had mine today, GP said indicative of infection in the past, dont even know what it is.  I rang the clinic and consultant said its quite common and not a worry!  Just waiting on chromosones def be back by end of month WHOOP WHOOP! 

StaceyEmma thanks for replying, upset that i couldn't have had them all done there and then would have been so much easier i've done so much chasing of GP, clinic and 2 different hopsitals where they all went.  xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have you had them all done now then Judi?
The chromosomes one is the one that takes the longest   
I really do wish you the best of luck


----------



## Judi86

Yea had them all done at my GP clinic in December, the clinic didn't offer to do them for me but i did pay to have blood group one there (£30) as NHS said no.  Thankyou you too  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

You need anything just give me a shout  
Are you local to CRGW then? I would have been cycling on my second eggshare now at CRGW if I hadn't of won this free cycle at Lister

Lets hope all your results get back soon and you are matched quickly  
I know whta its like chasing blood tests   currently emailing and phoning hubbys GP at moment for his blood tests   all good fun hey


----------



## Judi86

Yea I saw thats so exciting! Congratulations hope the luck continues!

I live in Newport takes me about 40 minutes to get there, you must have felt comfortable there then to have considered a second cycle?

AH yes i know, i am such a pesterer though!  I am glad there are many times i would have waited much longer than needed if i didn't keep on. and on. and on!  haha the receptionists HATE me!  Hope you chase them up!  My DF hasn't had any blood tests done, they havn't mentioned that, do you know why that might be?
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

CRGW is one of the closest to me and the cheap egg share was appealing most clinics are more money than £700 for ICSI.

You remind me exactly of how I was this time last year chasing blood tests pestering the recptionist! ha ha.My advice is don't stop doing that otherwise u get nowhere trust me

Your hubby will just need to have HIV/Hep B and C blood test done Im sure it is.. . Has he had a recent sperm test?


----------



## Judi86

ha yea i'll always be a pesterer i wont stop.

He has had two sperm tests recently, perhaps they will do those in the clinic... will find out when we go for our nurse appt.  Its a nightmare getting the fellas to the doctors isn't it.  i literally have to take him and chase HIS results as well like you are doing.  Poor things ha ha xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yep I'm chasing his   test now!  
My hubby hates taking his sample in  

If your hubbys results are recent then you should be fine. I used results that were a few months old.
Who are you seeign for your next appointment?
Is your man on wellman conception?

KEEP pestering


----------



## Judi86

yea i'm making him take those vitamins although i'm not getting them in him everyday as he works away but i'm hoping that taking them will help.  Consultant said if he produces (lol) an OK sample on the day we may be able to have IVF without the ICSI, hopefully spend the 700 on something glamorous for 9 months later (silver cross silver cross silver cross) ha but i suspect we will need the ICSI as motility is rubbish. 

Love your little swimmer he looks like a good one might I say!!! She said once results are in we go for nurse treatment planning appt, dont know who with though.  Do you just need hubby's bloods before you get going? xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wellman conception made a huge difference to my hubby's sperm honestly... from 0% motility 18million count to 77% motility and 74 million count! plus I gave him extra vitamin c (500mg)  and zinc (15mg)
I don't think you need the hiv/hep b and c blood test yet as long as you have them done before egg collection. 
Planning appointment is the most exciting! Lots of forms to sign etc...
Lets hope you can keep the £700    xxx
The worst part is the waiting about! I know I've been there  
Did they mention whether they woudl freeze half of ur eggs or if you would be on the pill to match your period with your recipient? xx


----------



## Judi86

Oh yes she said they would probably freeze half, therefore dont have to wait to be matched so thats good.  I'm so excited for that appointment, can't wait.  700 pounds is nothing really but if it works   then could come in handy if we can improve those sperm.  That was a massive difference it made for your DH, my fiance has very good count, 134 million last time in total, but not enough motile to even assess in both SAs.  They second was an improvement in almost all parameters though so hope they can get a wiggle on and look like little superstars at EC.

I'm not very patient i know thats one of my biggest faults, but it does come in handy sometimes, some people would end up waiting far longer than they needed to if they didn't chase chase chase. 

Thanks for your advice its so kind of you, i'm going to keep on with the Wellman and fingers crossed for you too xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

No worries Judi good luck with it all!  
your hubby has a good count so maybe the vitamins might zoop them up a bit!   xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi judi i really hope you get all your results sorted soon, i had my husbands done at my gp and the results took only a week, good luck with everything, and i know exactly how you feel regarding the being impatient, i am too! you will be started before you know it, i really thought the time would never come for me but before i knew it i was injecting   xxx

staceyemma congratulations on your free cycle i hope you get good luck this time, all the best xxx

I have some news cycle number 2 begins, start Down Reg 28th of this month   EC 4th march, scared! xxx


----------



## Judi86

Oh Rocky that's very good news, it is scary but exciting too, I will be checking up on you all the way and rooting for you! So much luck with this cycle   xxx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks so much, and im really hoping it isnt much longer for you fingers crossed xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks rocky  
I have my fingers and toes crossed for u too! 
Xxxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, sorry I'm so rubbish on here, I write then forget what page I was on then can't find the page! I'm half way through stimming, they put me on 225 menopur this time and do feel different. Doesn't help that I have a cold now, aches pains, headache etc! Came on before I started stimming tho coz I was abit worried.  Been trying to drink loads of water but it's a pain because I'm in the bathroom most of the day!!

Booked in for scan Monday morning now, then all going well they will either up my dose and scan again or decrease if it's working.. Do have some twinges this time in my ovaries so hopefully something is working! Just hope the snow doesn't stay until Monday

How is everyone? There's a few with the same dates as me!! Xx


----------



## Judi86

Hi Laura how you feeling now? Hope you are in the warm getting rid of that cold! Good luck for Monday hope it shows all good things! 

Rocky not long till you get going! Hope the time goes quickly for you! 

StaceyEmma hope you are well and managed to chase hubby's results! 

AFM positive CMV but apparently it's not big problem! Drivin myself nuts as on day 35 of cycle, havnt had one this long for long the but know I'm bring silly so refusing to keep clear blue in business! Keep thinking "oh that might be it" haha I'm going crazy! 

Hope you're all In and out of the cold, I'm off to work now boooo xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, had appointment, had 13-14 follicles between 7 and 14mm so have upped my dose for next 2 days and back in Wednesday to check progress, then carry on til Friday and have another scan. Rocky- what were ur results on the 1st scan after stimming!? Thru didn't seem to worried like they were last time x


----------



## gemmad

Hi everyone! 
I also had my scan today but only had 9 follicles some smaller ones with the potential to grow but not to get my hopes up! My amh is only 13.59 so I knew I would probably need to donate all my eggs this time and go back in April for my go!! I'm back in on Thursday for another scan and depending on that maybe ec on Saturday! Bit shocked as i wasn't supposed to be in until Monday or one day in next week and iv got my daughters birthday party on Sunday!! x


----------



## rocky1

Hi laura thats really good   think i had around that many so fingers crossed for you   xxx

gemmad fingers crossed for you too hope the smaller catch up xx


----------



## Judi86

Good luck ok this cycle ladies, i will be checking and hoping for all BFPs! 

Yesterday I had 2 BFPs... In complete shock am just sat in doctors now! Going to go cautiously and not get too exciting because of such poor morphology etc i am bracing myself! Never had a positive before and thought I could see the line underneath so I took it to the pharmacist and she thought the same! I was cursing the cheap test but I was so sure it would be BFN I refused to spend anymore money! So I bought a clear blue digital and it said 2-3 weeks! 

Am hoping to donate altruistically next year as I truly know how it would change someone's life! 

Love and luck 

Judi xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Judi that is fantastic news!! I am SO happy for u!!!!! Xxx


----------



## gemmad

Congratulations judi amazing news!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!  xx


----------



## HJones0809

Judi that's fantastic news!! What a wonderful start to 2013!!


----------



## Judi86

Thankyou everyone I will be looking out on here for all your news and updates xxx


----------



## Laura1507

My ovaries are really tender today so I'm hoping this is a good sign! Stupid snow again tonight so hope it's ok for me to get there fit scan in the morning!


----------



## rocky1

Wow congrats judi how wonderful   xxx  

laura thats just how mine felt, good luck x


----------



## gemmad

How did the scan go Laura? What's the weather like around there? x


----------



## Laura1507

I tried to get on yesterday but the site was down! All good, think I have about 15 follicles between 10 and 15mm so back in tomorrow for another scan, hopefully theyve grown again. Caroline seemed to think it would be Monday or Tuesday next week for EC.... Eeek

Is there much chance it could be cancelled this far in? Really not thinking about this time so it's good I'm not depending on it! 

Gemmad, Weather is ok now, didn't think I was going to get there yesterday!!


----------



## beckha

Hello girls we have our IVF egg share consultation on the 5th feb and I am just wondering if any of you managed to get your GP to do your screening bloods for you? Worried ours wont do it and we will have to put off treatment till we can save the money. (we are getting married in Dec so all funds are tied up in that at the mo!)

xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, had my scan today, sort of all good! Have injections until Sunday, scan Monday then booked in for 
EC Wednesday. Just worried now that they won't g et enough and il have to give them way 

I cannot afford to pay for the round myself  having a negative day today!!


----------



## gemmad

Hi beckha sorry I can't help with your question as we had to pay for ours as we have children from previous relationships, but good luck for your consultation let us know how you get on this will be my second egg share but first with crgw and they are fab!!

Laura I too have negative days as I was told to expect to give all mine away this time as my last egg share I only got 7 eggs, gave 4 away kept 3, but I really hoped I would respond better this time!! At my last scan on thurs I had 11 follies and maybe another 2 but she couldn't measure so won't count them, I'm in on Tuesday now for ec and its still hard to know I might have to go back in a few months for our cycle. It's such a mentally draining process! But you have a good chance of getting enough to share you only need 8 eggs and I have everything crossed for you!!  x


----------



## rocky1

Laura seems like your responding well, im sure that wouldnt happen chin up! i kept thinking they will cancell me but once they had booked me in for ec i felt much better about it, try relax now, yep easier said than done, but your nearly there now, good luck xx

beckha oh i wish i could help, i had mine done at the clinic, hope you can get sorted, hopefully you have a good gp thats willing to help xx


----------



## Minnie2

Beckha- I had my blood test all done with the nhs. Only amh test was not offered so I did it with the lister. The same with my hubby except the sperm test we did it privately. It was too long winded with the NHS.
Hope this helps! All the best


----------



## beckha

Thanks Minnie. 

My thing is that I'm saving the NHS money in the long run as we qualify for IVF funding on the NHS. Just don't want to spend two years plus on the waiting list!

xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, I'm booked in Wednesday morning! Had scan this morning and have about 20 follies over 19mm, one was 30mm!! Have my trigger shot for tonight then they will tell me later what time to go down.. Feeling better now so just have to wait and see!!

Hope ur all ok x


----------



## rocky1

Laura yipee!!! so excited for you! enjoy your injection free day tomorrow and all the best for wednesday, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## gemmad

Good luck for Wednesday Laura!!!
I'm in 2moro morning for ec trying not to get excited incase there's not enough to share this time! Am a little nervous tho!! x


----------



## rocky1

Good luck gemmad i really hope you get enough to share   xx


----------



## Laura1507

Good luck gemmad! Let me know everything tomorrow!!


----------



## gemmad

Hi ladies  
Ec went well!! 11 follies and 11 eggs!! So enough to share I'm so happy!! But still very nervous!! The clinic will ring 2nite with an update! Just hoping they are mature now, and then fertalise! The worrying never ends does it!! Was very quiet there today I was the only one in for ec, there's 6 in 2moro!!
I found the clinic very good compared to my last they carried out a mock transfer after collection while I was still sedated which is a good idea as my last transfer was very awkward and painful so at least this time they know what to expect and it should be straight forward! x


----------



## Laura1507

Ah I'm in tomorrow at 8.45, got to be there by 8. Excited and nervous.. Every step, there's a risk of it ending! Sounds good tho gemmad, did they tell u straight away how many eggs they retrieved?


----------



## gemmad

Just a few mins after I was back in my room they told me, I was so relieved! I'd accepted in my head that I would be giving them all away so I'm really happy now!!


----------



## rocky1

Yipee gemmad so happy for you xx

laura good luck for tomorrow, apparently i asked the doctor 3 times how many eggs i had as i was so doped up, then i fell asleep and woke up and asked hubby how many lol, the drugs are amazing, im sure you will be fine, let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## gemmad

I agree rocky the drugs are amazing!! Was gutted when they wore off lol at the time I thought I was so aware of what was going on but now I think back Iv had to ask hubby how I got in the bed and from theatre! And I can't remember being offered toast but I know I ate it!!
Lyndon phoned we had 5 mature eggs injected! So just waiting now to see if they fertalise! He will let me know before 10am 2moro! And fab news that he only needed to use one of the three vials of sperm we had frozen!  x


----------



## Laura1507

Gem, that's great news!! Really hope I get the same luck! What did u take in with u this morning? Nightie etc?


----------



## gemmad

Just my nightie and dressing gown for when I was waiting to go in I'm a freezer always cold lol and a pad for after ec although iv only had a very small amount of bleeding but better to be safe!
I was so nervous this morning when they checked my heart rate it was right up lol but I really had no need to worry!! Was all straight forward and over quickly!

You have lots of follies I'm sure will get lots of lovely eggs!  x


----------



## daisydot

Well done GemmaD hope you had more good news from your phone call this morning. 

Laura I hope ec went well this morning? 

Girls can I ask what dose of menopur you were on and if you stated this the day of your baseline scan? I only cycled a few months ago but can't remember 😊

Gem how is down regging going? I'm having headaches and tiredness again I have my baseline scan early next week so hopefully it's doing the job xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hia I'm home! I found it painful  I'm tucked up in bed with sweets now. They got 16 eggs! Not sure how mature they r, I assume they will ring a bit later on? I didn't sleep a wink last night so going to relax today. How u feeling gem? Have u heard from the clinic?

P.s the coffee and toast was Devine with real butter  x


----------



## gemmad

Hi daisydot I was on 375 of menopur as my amh is only 13.59 it worked a lot better for me than gonal f did in my previous cycle at lwc!!

Sorry to hear it was painful for you, just remember its all worth it!! And 16 eggs is amazing!! Lyndon rang me in the evening with an update!! I agree with the toast it was lovely!! At my last clinic I wasn't offered anything and was left to go home more or less straight away! Really wish I'd gone to crgw first!! And I was only given cyclogest at last clinic but now iv got tablets to take too!

I got my call this morning........all 5 have fertilised!!!! I was so shocked!!!! He will call Friday morning now to let me know if transfer will be that day or on Sunday!!! Very excited but still nervous that they will be ok until then!! X


----------



## Laura1507

Ah good news on all 5 fertilising! How many r u having put back in? I said 2. I know it's busy there today so hopefully have a call tonight some time for some news! X


----------



## gemmad

I'm having 2 put back this time! Just hope they are ok until transfer....one worry after another lol
I'm feeling very sore today and trying to sleep last night was a nightmare!!
Are you going to test early or wait for otd? Last time I drove myself crazy and spent around 200 on tests!! Am going to try and wait this time if I can stop myself!! Lol x


----------



## Laura1507

I'd like to say I'd wait hut I remember what I was like when I was trying! Every month I bought a test! Just hope u get as far as u now! Hopefully thru will ring this afternoon and let me know. I'm so bloated and achy. Stomach feels hard and sore! It should go in the next couple
Of days tho!

I haven't slept properly for days, I was up at half 4 this morning after tossing and turning but afraid to lie on my stomach at the same time! Lol x


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, did anyone else have real bloated and any stomach? Feels like I have a beach ball n my stomach, can't get up. Easily!!

Anyway, clinic phoned and out of the 8 I had for myself, 7 were mature enough to inject! They are going to ring me in the morning to let me know how they are getting on


----------



## gemmad

Great news Laura!!   I'm really bloated too and shooting pains quite high up and just feel generally uncomfortable!! If I remember rightly last time I was bloated for a few weeks after x


----------



## rocky1

Wow great news laura and gemmad! you both done so well  

Laura yes i did feel bloated it will calm down over next couple of days, good luck for the call tomorrow xx

daisy, hey!!   sorry your feeling the effects of dr, so far im ok but only day 3! i was on 225 menopor then uped to 300, i started menopor 2 days after my baseline scan. When is EC booked in for? its crazy how we are cycling together now, lets hope its 2nd time lucky xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls.. All7 have fertilised and looks like I'm going in say or Monday!

Gem - do we take the tablets twice a day as well? I can't remember what they said!


----------



## gemmad

Congrats on them all fertalising!! 

I was going to ask you the same question I think we do! Lol I have anyway! 

I'm wishing the day away I just want it to be 2moro so I know if the embryos are ok!! Can't think of anything else!
How are you feeling today? x


----------



## Laura1507

I'm still really bloated with wind etc but so much better than yesterday! Doc said that thru r hoping to go to blast so in Saturday or Monday.. Fingers crossed!

How u doing?


----------



## gemmad

Alot better today! Still a little sore but I'm up and about doing the ironing!
Getting things out off the way so I can get a bit of rest after transfer!


----------



## Laura1507

I'm in work but off all next week. Have they let u know when ul go in yet?

I already look pregnant I'm so bloated and sore! I'm going to have a lovely week lying down next week!!


----------



## rocky1

Congratulations Laura thats fab, you do take the tablets twice a day too xx


----------



## Laura1507

Ah thanks rocky! I was spaced out when they told me  

Been so good talking to u lot, nice having someone a step
Ahead of me too!! I'm going to have such a lazy weekend and next week!! I can't wait, going to find a series to watch on Netflix and lie in bed!!


----------



## rocky1

Bless you, i didnt remember either after EC. All the rest sounds perfect, how long have you got off? i found the 2ww the hard part, so if your off make sure you got plenty to keep you busy, a few good books x


----------



## gemmad

I will get a call between 7 and 9am to let me know if I'm in 2moro or Sunday! Can't see me getting much sleep 2nite!! 
I'm a lot more laid back this time around last time I got way ahead of myself I'm already thinking ahead of things to keep me occupied until next cycle if this one fails and we have only told my mother and mil what's happening this time. I won't be able to rest much as iv got 2 children with special needs but il make the most of the time they are in school!!
I soooo hope it works but scared to get my hopes up! x


----------



## Laura1507

Sunds like ur embryos r going to blastocyst too? That's better isn't it? 

I'm off next week but back in the week after, does the 2 weeks start from when they are put back in? I hate the waiting but I'm just thinking that if I have some to freeze I can try again without all this. I'm applying for a new job and have a wedding to take my mind off it

Once they r in I know I cant do anything else and just have to wait and pray!!

This is going to be the quietest 6 nations ever!


----------



## Laura_doll2000

Hi, 
Im currently waiting to start IVF with Crgw, have to start injections around 25th march, 21 days after my period, I have been reading these posts on this thread for a while and it has been a great support and gave me lots of information about what to expect. I am just looking for some support through this as it is really scary, spending the last 12 years thinking ill never be avble to and finally have some hope x


----------



## rocky1

Laura yes it starts from ET day and with CRGW its 15 days untill OTD xx

Welcome Laura_doll2000 you will get lots of support and advice here, your in the right place, wish you all the best of luck with your cycle xx


----------



## gemmad

Hi laura_doll I havnt been on here long but iv found it a great help! Nice to talk to people in the same situation that understand how you are feeling!!

Well girls I got a call this morning I'm lyndons pretty sure he knows which ones he wants to use and coz I'm having 2 put back he said for me to go in today by 12!!!! Now the nerves are kicking in!!! x


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck for ET Gemma  it's amazing! Both my hubby and mum came in for mine. Good luck on your 2ww xx


----------



## Laura1507

Welcome Laura!

Hannah, how r u feeling?? I'm. Expecting to go in tomorrow! X

Gemmad.. Let us know as soon as ur home! X


----------



## gemmad

I'm nearly home now with two lovely embryos safely back in place!! 
I must say what an amazing experience it was compared with the horrific time I had with et at my last clinic!!
Out of our 5 4 of them had continued to develop we had 5,6,7 and 8 cell embies when checked this morn by the time we had transfer they had moved on a little again and they were all of good quality and Amanda said my lineing looked beautiful!! So all I can do now is cross my fingers! Otd is 16th feels like a lifetime away!!
The clinic will ring me Sunday to let me know if my remaining 2 make it to freeze x


----------



## amynic2

Hi ladies

Those of you who had failed cycles-how long did u have to wait before being able to start again?
I'm 13dp3dt and not feeling very hopeful so just thought I'd prepare myself!


----------



## staceyemma

hi Amynic I had to wait 3 cycles so the bleed when it failed and then the two periods after..
Have you had bleeding?
Hope it hasn't failed for u   xxx


----------



## tams1981

Hi gemmad,

I also had my et today I must have been the person before you as I had mine transferred at 11.15 today.

So now on my 2ww and I'm the most impatient person... Trying to keep myself busy reading this forum.

It's only been 4 1/2 hrs and I wish it was 16th feb already.

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## gemmad

Hi tams I'm impatient too!! Last cycle I drove myself crazy and spent over 150 on pregnancy tests!! This time I plan to try and hold out until otd but I can't see it happening!! Did you have 1 or 2 put back?

Hi amynic sorry to hear your feeling so negative? Have you had a bleed or tested??

How you feeling today Laura? X


----------



## tams1981

I had 2 eggs put back In both of average quality it's my day 2 one had 2/3 cells other 4.

Too be honest I'm not holding out much hope. 

Oh I read about your spending on tests somewhere, on the site. Wow I would buy in bulk from ebay. I no it's not recommended but every month I've been trying to conceive for about 5 years I've tested before I should and I think I did on my IUI. xx


----------



## gemmad

You got just as much chance as the rest of us Hun, last year I had a 4 cell transfer on day 2 and got a bfp!! I just mc few weeks later.
I bought eBay cheapies last time but didn't find them that good I used a lot of frer and cbd tests but even with my poas addiction it didn't get me anywhere coz no matter how many times I did it I still mc so hopefully I won't be so crazy this time!
Wishing the days away already!! x


----------



## tams1981

Thanks.

Wishing you luck   

Also wishing the days away I do Have my wedding anniversary, birthday & valentines day to look forward to first however so I think I  can use this to shift my focus.

Xx


----------



## rocky1

Congrats on being pupo tams and gemmad xx

good luck for tomorrow Laura xx

amynic hope your ok so when is test day? my last cycle was november and ive just started again xx


----------



## Laura1507

Go girls, got some new ones and some old members here! Good evening :

I'm good thanks, I just had a glass of wine, thought I was I between now and needed to have a good sleep! They r gonna ring me in the morning to let me know if it tomoro or Monday. I just wonder if all 7 r still going strong! How so, I can freeze some then! 

Don't know how I'm going to cope for 2 weeks! I might go 10 days
Max!!! Ha ha

I only waited one period then started again

Hope ur all good x


----------



## gemmad

Looking forward to hearing your update today Laura! Hope they are all still going strong!!  x


----------



## Laura1507

Me too! I'm waiting for them to phone so as soon as they do il let u know!! Fingers crossed  x


----------



## Laura1507

I'm going in Monday! Clinic said all 7 are doing the same so they can't pick the best. He hopes about 4 or 5 will be good enough Monday to pick the 2 but because Its going to blast, I will have to think about having the 2 put back and maybe just have the 1 due to the increase in chance of twins! Will have a good think this weekend and decide Monday  

How's the waiting going girls?x


----------



## gemmad

Oh that's great news they are doing so well!!!
Iv had two twin pregnancys first I lost one at 7 weeks 2nd I lost 1 at 30weeks so I knew all the complications that could happen so on my first cycle I had just the one put back (I only had 1 egg anyway lol) but this time now we had to do tese to get sperm and only had 3 vials frozen we thought we would go for having 2 put back knowing there's still no guarantees it will work!

The wait is driving me crazy already!! I'm so bored!! x


----------



## rocky1

Fab news Laura x


----------



## Laura1507

They have advised me to only put one back now though because of my age and the increased risk of multiples!  Gonna have a goof think tomorrow.im in at 12 monday

Feel really sick today but I think it's underlying nerves, even though I haven't even thought about it today with the rugby on etc x


----------



## gemmad

Good luck for today Laura! It's an amazing thing seeing them put back on the scan!!! Did you decide if you are having 1 or 2 put back? x


----------



## Laura1507

Hi!! All done, it was really good, of the 7 embryos, they all but one went to blast at grade 4a. After some thinking I still went with 2. I'm suspicious and have expected 2 the whole process so couldn't go against myself!

How's everyone doing?? X


----------



## Moggymog

Hello Laura,

I am new to all this. Just been reading up on your journeys. I am having treatment in CRGW too.
How did you find the transfer and when did you decide to have the 2 put back in? I'm still not sure what will happen with me. I am hoping for af tomorrow and then hopefully my injections to start on the 26th.
They haven't found me a match yet. I'm anxious about whether my body will respond to the drugs.

xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi moggymog have been chatting on the cycle buddies thread i know, speaking for myself when i had my transfer in november it was a magical experience not atall painful or uncomfortable, and hubby was allowed in, you get to see your embryos on the screen, hubby and i were both choked up it was amazing. Hope your af shows on time im waiting on mine still so know how you feel, come on afs! xx


----------



## rocky1

Congratulations Laura at last you are pupo xx


----------



## tams1981

Hi moggymog, I agree with rocky1 you even get to take a pic of your embies home. 

I choose to have 2 embies when I was at consultation stage but they let you decide longer If you need to. 

With regards to meds. My first lot when I was having iui did not work so we just started all over again with something different and higher for my iui. I believe it's trial and error.

Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## gemmad

I agree with rocky and tams et was a lovely experience at crgw unlike my last clinic! I cannot praise crgw enough all the staff are wonderful and really look after you!!

Congrats Laura! Now the wait begins!! It's killing me already!!

Tams how you feeling?

When you in for your baseline scan rocky? X


----------



## beckha

Well tomorrows our first consultation. Very excited but trying to quell it as nervous about my AMH. 

I have PCOS does that usually mean high AMH?

xx


----------



## tams1981

I'm going insane gemmad normally I have a great ability to ignore things in my life and I feel nothing like I did after iui. My tummy is bloated i feel sick but hungry at the same time... Smells are making me feel ill. I was on the pessarys for iui but didn't have any of this... I no it's too early to tell for me as I'm only 4dp2dt. Maybe it's the other tablets I've been given.

How are you doing today? 

If we were having fun the time would be flying by. I wanna be on a beach or at disney land or something.

Also my own company is driving me insane one minute feel positive the next I think no way... Funny what your own mind can do to you hey 

xx


----------



## tams1981

Hi beckha, yes I have pcos and my amh was between 51-53. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi all, loads of new people! I forget what people have said coz I'm on my phone. I have pcos and my Amy was high, 44.4

Gemmad/rocky1 did u have cramp after implantation? I have it,
Just dull and twingy.  X


----------



## Moggymog

Hello Tams,

I find watching boxsets help me pass the time. I can recommend Sex and the City - it makes hours go by!
xx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks moggymog, I've watched Miranda about 20 times already but I may try and find my torch wood series that would take a few hours may actually get me thorough to the day of testing  

I think I need to go buy a few books too xx


----------



## Moggymog

I am thankful for Sky - I love to watch the Real Housewives and all that rubbish. That passes the time too!
My husband is away this week and I have found I am talking to myself, I hope I stop before he comes home, he'll think I've gone demented!!


----------



## tams1981

I've never got into any of that though I wish I had now...

This whole process can drive the sanest person nuts. Xx


----------



## gemmad

Good luck for your consultation 2moro beckha let us know how you get on!!

Yea Laura I still got cramping on and off now!

I'm feeling exactly the same tams must be the tablets!! Iv just had food and now my stomach feels like its about to burst and I feel so uncomfortable!! Wishing the days away!! And not sleeping well having crazy dreams then it wakes me and I can't get comfy!! x


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies

Gemmad im having baseline on 18th thats if af shows in time xx

Laura i think i may have had mild cramps x


----------



## Moggymog

I've read a few of you have had funny dreams, What are you dreaming about??


----------



## gemmad

Most of them don't even make sense and sometimes I wake up and know iv been dreaming but can't remember what about!! But last night I dreamed I was argueing with my parents in their old house and I got so annoyed when I woke up I could hardly breathe and my heart was racing!! x


----------



## Moggymog

You poor thing. It's probably your brain trying to cope with what you're going through at the moment. I find it's really hard to act normal. I am thinking about things some times that don't even make sense.


----------



## beckha

Thanks for the info girls hopefully mine will be high!

xx


----------



## Laura1507

Morning girls! I'm ssssooooo bored with this taking it easy! It's only day 2, what can I do?


----------



## gemmad

I feel the same Laura I thought relaxing would be nice but there's only so much tv I can watch!! 
I'm sooo tired as I'm not sleeping well in the nights but can't seem to sleep in the day!! x


----------



## tams1981

Laura- one of the other ladies suggested a box set so I'm starting torchwood today. Maybe read a good book.

I'm on day 5 and I have loads of energy today even though I haven't been sleeping (probably cos I'm not doing anything)

I feel like painting my house top to bottom. I won't though.

Watching wanted down under now, so want to move there 

xx


----------



## Laura1507

Yeah, I will have a look on Netflix, I've only just finished vampire diaries, wish I had saved it now! Cook g programmes r getting me through.. The urge to look at baby stuff is killing me! 

Feel like I shouldn't move but it's silly because most people don't even know they r pregnant at this stage!

Just to with it is on sky movies now, love that so gob a try and keep still long enough to watch it all!  X


----------



## tams1981

It's true about people not knowing they are pregnant it's hard to rationalise everything. When I fell pregnant in 2007 I was on holiday and I did loads of stuff that week including flying home. 

This time up untill now I haven't felt like doing much though probably down to drugs and all procedures been through with IVF and its emotionally draining.  Enjoy your movie 

xx


----------



## Moggymog

I hope all you ladies on your 2ww are feeling ok. I am praying for you and sending positive thoughts. The time will go soon enough - if you're really bored why don't you do a wordsearch?? I know that's a last resort but at least it will take your mind off things. xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Well I've watched 3 films and a few hours of cooking! U don't realise how many times a day u bend over until you try to avoid doing it.. Stupid question but it won't harm implantation will it, people do loads without knowing

I've cooked some meals as well as I enjoy cooking, and following recipes. My step mother is bringing me some jigsaws too. That should keep me quiet 😊


----------



## gemmad

Laura and tams will you be testing early?? 
I said I wouldn't but I know I will!! I'm thinking il prob test Sunday!! x


----------



## tams1981

Gemmad there's no way il make it 16th I'm feeling fine today and getting less and less symptoms. Where as before I was feeling sick etc... I did wake early this morning with fluttering in my tummy area it was strong but nothing since... Can't read into anything mind cos you just don't no do you 

I think I'm goin to test on 12th my birthday. I'd rather just no one wy or another I hate being in the dark.

When's you otd again? I think you need to limit you test to a certain number this time you don't want to be spending all that again


----------



## gemmad

I've got no symptoms either just af type pains which I don't like!! I just want to know either way!! My otd is the 16th too but that seems like forever away!!
I have limited myself lol iv ordered a 5 pack of frer and 2 clear blue digi! And that's it no more!!  x


----------



## tams1981

I'm glad to here the limit  

What day did you have et again what stage were embies? Xx


----------



## gemmad

3dt 2 embies 7 and 8 cell 8 cell had started to compact, it was such a hard choice to make to have the two put back as iv had 2 twin pregnancys and only ended up with the one baby each time so if both stuck I'd prob worry myself sick all the way through but then I realised I'd worry anyway coz I had a mc last year with our 1st ivf 2dt 4cell embie that was so we thought we would have the two and what will be will be we just won't give up! x


----------



## tams1981

It's hard decisions especially after what you've been through  

How have you worked out Saturday is the earliest you can test is that 14 days from overtrile shot?


----------



## gemmad

Saturday would be 11 days after my ec so 11po that's when I had my faint bfp last time so I'm going to test Sunday tho to give it an extra day!!  x


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, I can't test until the 17th but I will never last, I'm driving myself nuts now and it's been 3 days! I wilould like to test on 13th, that would be 2 weeks since ovitrel and in time
For valentines day.  I have had some cramping.. Think it could be implantation? My 2 eggs went to blast and were 4A and 5A (is that right?) I can't remember but they were good apparantly

Not sure as its my first go so not sure how good the odds r  I'm going out for a drive in the car today, being taken out because I'm complaining so much x


----------



## gemmad

I'm driving myself crazy so bored! Going with dh to watch my daughter have her hydrotherapy after school never looked forward to it so much!! Just gutted I can't be in there with her hate watching and not being able to help! But il just be glad to be out of the house for a bit!
I wanted to try hold out for valentines day as If it was positive I was going to put it in dh card!! Thought it would be really sweet but I'm just too impatient!! x


----------



## Laura1507

That's what I was going to do! Ur ahead of me by about 3 days
Tho aren't u.
I have cramps and i don't like it! Not painful, just little dull ones


----------



## gemmad

I can't remember? Lol I had ec on Tuesday?

1min I feel happy and positive next I'm a wreck! In one way I can't wait to test then I think if its negative il be gutted at least while we are waiting there is hope!! x


----------



## tams1981

I was going mad to first day out of the house...went to cowbridge with my parents 

You too are sweet I'd never of thought of that besides I don't give DH valentines card anymore not after 7 years of marriage lol. I also could not keep it quiet long enough to write it down.

Fingers crossed we all get bfp


----------



## tams1981

I'm same woke up yesterday positive had my bubble popped then was so down, woke up at 5 this morning excited to have fluttering in tummy now I feel drained and I'm having pains in what I think is my overies, at separate times though so I don't no what's going on. 

I'm not good at waiting


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies just wanted to say ive learnt from last time not to test early, alot of people i know didnt get a bfp untill day before or day of otd, hope you can hang on in there ladies and good luck to all of you im praying you all get bfps       xxx


----------



## Laura1507

I have aches and pains  like period pains but wouldn't it be too soon to even have period pains if it didnt work? Just had a pain below my belly button, a weird pain  

Can't wait to go back to work so I haven't got so much time
On my hands!


----------



## tams1981

Yeah think it'd be too early for period pains. It could be implantation it could be from EC things settling or drugs its so hard to tell and it's driving us all mad   

I don't normally get period pains I wonder if people would get them after this process even if they didn't normally suffer with them. 

Thanks rocky but I'm going to give it ago from one day next week I have 5 tests so I can start 4 days before OTD and 1 day after in needed. I think the earlier I can find out its a bfn the easier it will be for me to deal with. If I wait till 16th il be buying  all sorts


----------



## rocky1

Tams aww bless you, im certainly not looking forward to the 2ww, worst part of the whole treatment. I understand how you feel, i suppose there are pros and cons to testing early, you know what is best for you   for a bfp   xxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks rocky 

I don't remember is being this bad when did iui but I guess I wasn't pupo then.

Good luck for 4th march for EC I bet it seems long off at the mo but it'll soon fly by 

xx


----------



## rocky1

I know its so awful  

thankyou and if AF doesnt show her face soon i will be put behind   xx


----------



## gemmad

Hope af shows up soon for you rocky!!  x
I know I wish I wasn't so impatient and could wait until otd but I'd just drive myself crazy!!

I'm feeling totally back to normal and I don't like it at all!! 
Last time I had shooting pains and really bad bloating even after otd 
And other than a few af type cramps which seem to have gone and a little bit of bloating I'm back to myself??

How are you feeling now Laura and tams? X


----------



## tams1981

I'm feeling hormonal and angry today 

My tummy pulling today as well I just feel like I could rip someone's head off... Lucky hubbies in work lol

Don't worry gemmad everytime is different


----------



## Laura1507

Hi all!
I'm still having cramping on and off but then other funny little pains.  I feel a bit sick this afternoon but its way too early for symptoms, Even if my embryos went to blast Monday?

Apart from that I'm ok.
I have found something to occupy me.. A wasgij puzzle, it's lucky or hasn't gone through the wall!!! 

Everyone else ok?x


----------



## tams1981

Morning ladies,

Been up a lot of the night shattered now  my tummy was hurting  and I had such a thirst I could not quench...

I thought this following table may be of use to someone 

3 day transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development
One	The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two	The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six	Implantation continues
Seven	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  
Eleven	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 


5-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT)	Embryo Development
One	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four	Implantation continues
Five	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## gemmad

Thanks tams reading that I think maybe I'm over thinking things and its been to early for me to get symptoms if I go by that! I feel so normal even better than I do usually! Lol 
I'm going off the idea of testing early as I don't want to see a negative result sooner than I have to!!
Maybe stick to original plan of 14th but saying that my tests came in the post today so I have the temptation staring at me!! x


----------



## tams1981

Oh dear.... Mine came before I had the ET but I stupidly put them on top of my toothbrush so every morning and night I see them. ( I could move them I no) 

As my ET was 2d embie I think I'm going to wait till early next week at least. I've been shopping with my mum today so that's passed the time a bit. First few days dragged now its getting a bit easier. xx


----------



## Laura1507

Morning girls
My positive thinking is slipping away as the days go by! It's been a week Monday and I just feel normal again,apart from the progesterone side effects.

How u all doing? X


----------



## rocky1

Hi laura i know its hard but dont read too much into it, some people get a bfp without any symptoms i know of a few       coming your way xxx


----------



## Laura1507

I think I'm just having a grumpy day! I would have only finished implantation yesterday so getting ahead of myself! It's just a horrible time and I just want the 2 weeks gone so i can get on with things either way  

Think I'm gonna go wedding dress shopping, cheer myself up!


----------



## gemmad

I'm feeling the same Laura! Have decided not to test until Thursday now and try put it to the back of my mind until then unless af shows before than as I'm still having af cramps on and off! I hate the tww!! x


----------



## tams1981

We are one week through now gemmad just think 1 week today we will no either way. xx


----------



## gemmad

Hoping this week goes quicker than last!! How are you feeling now Laura and tams?
I'm still getting af pains on and off so not getting my hopes up iv been feeling so negative all week iv been a nightmare to live with I'm doing my own head in!!!   x


----------



## tams1981

Oh bless gemmad.

I'm feeling ok... Tired as I've been awake every night between 3-6 then up at 7. I was feeling grumpy for 3 days now I feel ok. I feel bloated and cramping hungry but no appetite but my heightened sense of smell and nausea has gone.  

People saying to me only one week to go...but if its as long as this one has been then they haven't got a clue how long a week feels when waiting for something like this. Anyway rant over...

Hope you feel a bit better today. I'm sure this weather doesn't help with mood. We need sun and happy thoughts xx


----------



## Laura1507

I feel better today. Totally normal but I think it's a shock that my body hasn't been injected, poked, dragged or messed about with for nearly a week! 

Still not very confident but just trying to get on with it now, I was so confident! I still now it's too early to test, I'm goin crazy! Ha ha xx


----------



## rocky1

Really feel for you ladies i know its not nice and everyday feels like a week, i just hope it doesnt drag to much for you now and sending you all       and       

When do you all plan on testing? i drove myself crazy on my last cycle i started testing from 9dp2dt and tested everyday from then, i couldnt sleep everynight was torture, this time i will not have any tests in my house and the 1 they give me i will take to my mums, i hope to do things differently, hope your all ok bless you xxx


----------



## tams1981

Hey rocky,

I'm going to be testing from 12/02 which is 4 days prior to OTD

I've spend so much money at next this week shopping online it's ridiculous. I don't no if hubby will allow me to go through another 2ww. xx


----------



## Laura1507

I'm about to book a holiday for April, I'm Definately not allowed to stay home again!!!!


----------



## gemmad

Feeling really tearful today only coz iv had the feeling I usually get just hours before af usually shows!! Iv been to the toilet a million times to check!! Oh I hate this wait sooo much just want to know either way now but I'd put money on it being a bfn this time but I won't give up!! Il just look forward not back and I will get my bfp one. Day!! x


----------



## Laura1507

I don't have cramps anymore, yesterday I was on try edge big time but I've kind of put it out of my mind now and just hope for the best!

Think il test Friday, otd is next Monday, 17th. can finally get on with things then!


----------



## rocky1

tams good luck for tomorrow       xxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks rocky I'm bout 99% it'll be -tive though. I felt more pregnant when I first had ET damn progesterone.

Once I've tested sat or AF arrived, which is what happened when had iui. AF arived on test day - il call Amanda and see when she will let me back in 

Hope all you ladies are feeling ok today xx


----------



## gemmad

I had a moment of weakness today and tested (13 dpo) bfn its what I was expecting anyway I'm pretty sure af is about to show, il test on Saturday and then ring Amanda to see how long we have to wait until we can transfer our frostie, that failing we will try egg share once more then we would have done 3 fresh 1frozen cycle I don't think I could take anymore its so emotionally draining!!

Good luck with your tests tams and Laura!! Will be keeping an eye on here for your results!!

And good luck with your cycle rocky!! X


----------



## tams1981

Sorry gemmad hope it changes... I didn't have any frosties  so il def have to go through it all again  

We normally go on hols in may so il have to ask Amanda if that works out ok. xx


----------



## Laura1507

I'm going to test Friday I think, that's 2 days before otd. I have felt a bit funny today, a bit light headed and very slight nausea. Today I would start having hcg in my system if I was preg.  I'm really trying not to think about it and have kind of accepted that it may not be, just hate how positive the clinic was on ET day and how positive I was a week ago!! 

Everyone ok?x


----------



## Laura1507

How long do you have to wait before u can put a frozen emb in?


----------



## rocky1

So sorry gemmad i hope it changes   xxx  

tams bless you its such a hard thing to do this bloody ivf, wish it could work for us all, never say never still   for you xxx


----------



## gemmad

I have no idea? We only had the one embryo last time and I'm not feeling to confident about our frostie as it wasn't as good as the two we had transferred  but il try it first anyway as its a easier option for now x


----------



## tams1981

Gemmad I gave in 2 and took a test bfn for me too  I'm gutted but expected it. Was going to test Tomoz but its my birthday and didn't want to spoil it.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## gemmad

Happy birthday for 2moro tams!! I keep hoping that when I test on Saturday it will be positive but I know in my heart it won't! Ivf is such an emotional roller coaster! Hope your ok x


----------



## tams1981

Thanks gemmad was kinda hoping it would be happy happy birthday  I hope we both get a positive on Saturday... But I can't see it happening for me. I hope next cycle I get some frosties. I can't believe I went from risk of having ohss to having no mature eggs and only having 8 retrieved. I hope next cycle goes nothing like this one.

Yes it's very emotional and my poor hubby wants to console me but I'm so frustrated I can't even let him touch me. He's now painting conservatory and I'm going to bed 

Hope your ok too xx


----------



## Laura1507

Girls, I'm sorry but just hold out a bit longer! I'm not feeling positive so will let u know, I'm trying to wait until Friday x


----------



## tams1981

Thanks Laura. 

Tested again with first response today still obsouletly nothing not even a faint line  good luck to the rest of you.  

xx


----------



## gemmad

Does anybody know why the clinic gives a otd so long after ovulation? What's the reason for it?

Hope your ok tams? X


----------



## tams1981

Gemmad I guess it's just to give enough time for a true reading maybe thet experiened people ringing and saying negative then a few days later positive. Thats just my assumption though. I thought mine may be a bit longer cos I had a day 2 embryo transfer but your was 16 days too want it.

I'm ok trying to take my mind of things. 

Hope everyone's good today xx


----------



## Laura1507

I think they do it in the hope that if its negative, ur af will come before the date they have given u? Guaranteed to know then, like u said, they don't get all the phone calls x


----------



## rocky1

So sorry Tams       i hope it changes xxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks rocky... Where are you in the process now?

Gemmad I tested again still bfn  How are you doing today?

Laura good luck for Friday.  

I just want af to show now so that I can be closer to doing my next cycle. I hope next cycle I have good eggs and there's not a problem with them in general I think il be on pins untill my 2ww this time.

xx


----------



## gemmad

Well ladies I'm really confused!! Hubby refused to believe my bfn Monday and said it was to early so agreed to test today until Saturday to use up the tests I have here to help him accept it!! So again I found myself testing with a frer this morn still bfn no surprise! Then he asked me to use an Internet cheapie! And iv got a very faint line but within the 3 mins?? Could this still be an evap? As Iv heard about them but don't know to much about them??

So maybe it is still to early tams?? How are you feeling??

My af pains have gone I'm not going to get my hopes up just confused myself now?? x


----------



## tams1981

I don't no about evap lines. I'd try a different test again later or in the morning.

I feel tiredness no pains anymore either. 

It's still possible for the both of us... And that's a very good sign for you but i can understand you have mixed emotions about it. I'd try a first response later as they are supposed to be able to check 12.5 hgc hormone where as the one off net is 20 and is the same as they gave us at clinic so first response should be more accurate.

Or you could try digital one which says pregnant if you are  

Good luck gemmad. Hope everyone is doing well today. Xx


----------



## gemmad

My cheapies are 10miu not the same ones as clinic gives us but digitals need 50miu they are the least sensitive from what iv read. Won't get to ahead of myself I'm going to buy a different brand later and I have 1 cheapie left so will try again 2moro until then I'm confused and don't know what to think?? x


----------



## tams1981

Wow I couldn't find any 10... Well fingers crossed for you... I no your confused and don't no how to feel. I hope you get a clearer positive tomoz. 

I didn't no that about tests... Even the pee stick cannot be a straightforward part of this process 

Keep us posted xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, i did one this morning and a faint line! Gonna test Friday morning with digital 

Have had stomach cramp the last 2 days, hope it's me stretching!!


----------



## tams1981

Yey congrats laura xx


----------



## gemmad

Congratulations Laura!!!!   xx


----------



## Laura1507

I'm still not convinced, I've waited so long I don't believe it! X


----------



## tams1981

How's your line looking today? Fingers crossed for you.


My result is still bfn  

Hope you other ladies are fine

xx


----------



## gemmad

Believe it Laura you deserve it!! 

Bfn for me today tams safe to say I will never use another Internet cheapie!!!!
And after looking at prices for frozen transfer it looks like we are better off egg sharing again as we only have one frostie and fet is more expensive than icsi on a egg share cycle and we only get 200 back if it doesn't survive thawing!! 

So now just wishing the days away until sat then can phone the clinic to arrange a follow up and pray af shows up very soon and gets back to normal so we can do it all over again!! x


----------



## tams1981

I feel for you gemmad. Im Feeling so frustrated today  my stomach also feels like its being ripped put today so I rekon mine will be here by Saturday but can't wait for Saturday to find out where I stand with clinic... just want to scream  I'm fed up of waiting for something that's a maybe aggghhhhhhhh.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, digital test confirmed.. 1-2 weeks xx

Hope ur all ok x


----------



## rocky1

Im so sorry to you gemmad and tams sending you both big   i know where you are right now and its awful, wouldnt wish it on anyone xxxxx


Congrats Laura over the moon for you xxx


----------



## tams1981

Thanks rocky  hope your doing well xx

Congrats Laura that's brilliant  

How are you doing today gemmad?? I'm still getting a bfn. When's your OTD again? We may be on next cycle at same time then if we are both doing egg share again.

xx


----------



## gemmad

Thanks rocky even tho you know there's no guarantees its still a shock when it doesn't work  how are you doing?

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months Laura! Congratulations again!! 

2moro is otd tams still bfn for me too! Just want af to show now and book a follow up ASAP! It's all the waiting I can't cope with if you could carry straight on it wouldn't be as bad x


----------



## tams1981

Yes gemmad I agree I'm not a very good wait pateintly girl.

It's such a shame things can't be easier  there's so many hurdles to overcome to get to the 2ww as well. I hope they understand my body a bit better now as my first iui was cancelled due to not responding then my EC collection on this cycle was put back due to not responding to suprucur so my linning was too thick. Then they thought I was getting ohss so reduced my menopur and then on top of that none of my eggs were mature at EC and I couldn't share them and they had to be icsi'd.  so everything that could go wrong did besides actually getting ohss and getting the cycle cancelled.

I'm hoping for a plain sailing cycle next time and a bfp for all of us xx


----------



## Laura1507

Thank u girls, it's still early days yet tho

Thanks for going through it with me, uve made it so much easier x


----------



## rocky1

gemmad i know, i really thought mine was going to work and was shocked when i started bleeding before otd,   you get your bfp on your next cycle, will you egg share again? im ok thanks fed up of dr now, want to get this done, baseline monday  

tams wow you poor thing you had such a time of it, hopefully now they know how your body reacts, it will go smoothly next time   will you egg share next time? my otd was december 1st i bled november 27th, and then 6 weeks later, then started injecting day 21 of next cycle, so hope you can get started soon again, wishing you all the best of luck and   you get your bfp next time xxx


----------



## beckha

Hey girls, my AMH came back good. Very high though 51.7. Just waiting for my GP appointment now in the hope that they will do my screening! Buggered if they won't.

xx


----------



## gemmad

Aww tams sounds like you had a really rough time!! It's really sad to say but it is trial and error for everyone with the drugs!, my first cycle at a different clinic I used gonal f and only had 8 follies 7 eggs, I thought I could donate them all in return for a free cycle like we had talked about at our consultation but the dr tried telling me it didn't apply as I didn't have 10 follicles.......utter rubbish!! Told me to cancel cycle! I asked her if I could still donate as I didn't want to leave my recipient down! She agreed and on the day had a change of heart and let me give 4 away and keep 3 but only 1 was mature and fertilised and the care I got after all that was awful!! But I have every faith in crgw and wouldn't want to go anywhere else!! Really hope your next cycle is straight forward for you!!

Rocky Good luck with your scan Monday!! It all goes so fast once you start stimms doesn't it!! And hope you get the Bfp you deserve!!

Laura has it sunk in yet?? Bet you can't wait for your scan!! 

Beckha fingers crossed your gp will help with your bloods!! I remember we struggled to find the 500 for our bloods but it was helpful for us in the long run as we only had 200 left to pay for the icsi. When is your gp appointment? x


----------



## tams1981

Wow gemmad they don't sound v good  I was on gonal f first cycle of iui wasted bloody £400 on the drug and got me no where  changed to menopur on second cycle. 

Well I've booked back in to crgw on 27 th feb and I can't wait to get in and find out when I can start all over again. 

My phone just gave me a reminder today of how long since I started all this. 76 days ago I started the pill to get af where they wanted it. Oh how I hate waiting 

Hope all you ladies are fine today and its set to be a nice weekend weather wise so that always helps  xx


----------



## gemmad

I feel like the worlds against me today! Just phoned the clinic first date they offered was the 1st but iv got another appointment that day that I can't cancel so I'm back there on the 5th feels like forever away but I know it won't make much difference as I need my periods to come back!! Praying af shows soon going to keep really busy scrub the house top to bottom and rearrange things hopefully it will show soon!! x


----------



## tams1981

Beckha didn't see your post that's really good mine was around there.

Gemmad I'd go out and do something fun. I am I'm going to price up kitchens that's as exciting as it gets for me lol. Hope your feeling a bit better soon. M mood changes through the day. Xx


----------



## rocky1

tams and gemmad treat yourselves xxx

beckha well done on your amh hope you can get screening at gp    x


----------



## gemmad

How did your scan go rocky?? x

How you feeling now tams? x

When's your scan Laura? Bet you can't wait! x


----------



## gemmad

Have you been to your go about bloods yet beckha? x


----------



## tams1981

Gemmad - Feeling a bit down today.. First day on my own really. I work from home but I haven't been able to bring myself to start back up again. Gave myself 2 weeks off for 2ww now can't get motivated as to be honest I couldn't give a stuff about anything much besides getting pregnant. Hopefully il feel a bit better after seeing Amanda as she's always positive. Af has arrived too in a way I'm glad in a way sad.

How are you feeling??

Hey rocky how was scan? xx


----------



## gemmad

I've just been cleaning like a crazy woman for days trying not to think! Af arrived yesterday but has become VERY,VERY heavy today so feeling like crap!! Just trying to look forward its been nearly a year sinse we started all this ivf stuff and what an emotionally draining year it's been!! But if we give up now it would have all been for nothing!
But don't worry tams I'm sure we will both get our BFPs one day! And let's hope that day isn't too far away!! x


----------



## rocky1

Hi girls scan went well thanks lining nice and thin, started stimming on menopor yesterday, higher dose from start this time as they want me to produce more eggs   xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been on, my phone broke but it's back now! I'm ok I think. Still not Even thinking I'm pregnant because I'm scared to get excited in case it ends in miscarriage. I should just start getting excited now and stop worrying! 

I have scan on 13 march so I would think that would make me about 8 weeks? Once I get there il feel better and start believing it! It's been a long 3 years

How r u all?x


----------



## tams1981

Laura try no to think about it and enjoy yourself. I can imagine you will feel much better after the scan.. How exciting I bet you can't wait. Not long now xx

That's good news rocky  I missed your post of 15/02 for me so sorry if I didn't reference it. Yes il definitely egg share as long as I can next time. I don't want any other person to have to go through this if I can help just one or two I'd be so happy. I hate waiting for next stage and I need to plan my holidays as everything is on hold whilst going through all this hey.

Gemmad mines got heavy in the night and its horrible. I'm saying bye bye before every flush  hopefully we will all get bfp one day.

xx


----------



## rocky1

tams no probs i find it hard keeping up, i know what you mean, i was gutted to find out my recipient wasnt preg last cycle, so hoping for a bfp for us both this time   yes your whole life is on hold whilst going through this you just cant plan ahead, im very impatient, hope you can get started as quick as i did xxx


----------



## tams1981

Hi ladies,

How you all doing? xx

Gemmad had appointment today and because all my eggs were immature I'm not allowed to egg share again just incase the same happens. So I'm now back to chlomide and metforminin untill we can do save for ivf next year. We spent all our money on doing house up as I thought I'd have 3 cycles at crgw on the egg share scheme. So I thought I wouldn't have to worry about costs till next year.  hope yours goes better. You still going on Friday? xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone and goodluck to all of you with your journies, i also had my treatment at crgw and they truly are a great clinic. I want to ask if you would be kind enough in helping me get this 12 yr old chloe to get as much you tube exposure in this teenstar competition so can you watch and copy and share the link and also there is a link for the caerohilly ibserver she was published in thanks.





 .

http://www.caerphillyobserver.co.uk/news/811174/abertridwr-girl-12-hoping-for-success-in-singing-competition/


----------



## gemmad

awww tams big hugs   i did not expect to read that   must have been such a shock! how are you feeling??

im in on tuesday for my follow up 

rocky how are you??

did gp agree to do your bloods beckha? x


----------



## rocky1

Hi gemmad, how you doing? not long until your follow up, hope you can get started again soon! im ok got mild ohss 25 follies on right ovary and 6 on left as a cyst taking up space, waitng for Amanda to call and tell me when EC is, im hoping its monday   xx


----------



## tams1981

Hi gemmad yes was a shock cos hubby rang up just after I had ET and asked if I could do another round as I didn't feel this one would work. He said she said yes. But hopefully they will get me to ovulate with chlomid. I have more faith than the nhs as I feel crgw do actually care. 

Good luck for Tuesday. Fingers crossed you can start ASAP  

Rocky - still not heard? Fingers crossed for Monday xx


----------



## rocky1

EC monday so scared to be doing this again but also excited xx


----------



## gemmad

Good luck for Monday rocky!! I'm sure you will have lots of lovely eggs!! And I have everything crossed that you get your bfp!!

Tams I think a lot of all the staff at Crgw too I wish we had gone there first when we went to an open evening there the clinic is amazing compared to our last one! Everything crossed that you get your bfp without ivf!!

Quite nervous about our follow up Tuesday! Iv done 2 cycles of egg share already so we only have one go left and our 1 frostie, after so much disappointment I'm finding it hard to get excited about it anymore x


----------



## rocky1

Thankyou gemmad   good luck for tuesday i hope it will be 3rd time lucky for you   xxx


----------



## tams1981

Good luck rocky just think by this time 48 hrs it'll be over and you'll know how your little eggies got on over night. Fx for you xx

Gemmad good luck for Tuesday. Maybe Amanda can suggest some alternatives this time. 2 more chances and maybe a few more chances if you get some frosties this time the odds aren't too bad. Just to try to relax and know you've still got more options that helped me at the time. xx

Not sure if I mentioned the clinic In Athens but they gave me some good advise and info and advised that stimulating the overies with drugs is hard when you have pcos as its a fine balance between ohss and under stimulating and getting mature eggs. She said I can reduce how polycstic I am by going on the pill for a longer period of time and then do the treatment. She also advised to loose weight as my bmi is 32. 

Laura I hope your doing well and getting excite for 13th march.

Hello to all you other ladies xx


----------



## rocky1

Thanks tams xx


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Gemma

I'm not stalking you but I do check on this thread to see how everyone is doing. Wishing you all the luck in the world for loads of mature eggs tomorrow and that BFP in two weeks time. I hope you're feeling ok.

Have you heard anything from Daisydot? She posted a while back and said she was cycling again but haven't seen anything from her since.     you'll both get your BFP's soon xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi Sarah thankyou so much 

How are you? how many weeks are you now? 


No i was wndering about Daisy too, she was in touch just before she started, hope shes ok. 

xxx


----------



## Kazzab25

Yes, I was the same only as of last night! I'm milking it today though! Went sick! 

I was waiting in the pharmacy, went down bout 8.30 I think! Perhaps you were the lady next to me! Do you have blind hair? 

Great news about fertilisation!! I'm so nervous! I've do e 2 cycles before, not egg share though! Really hope this works! Hopefully we will be bump buddies!!!


----------



## hereishoping

Hi Gemma

All ok with me thanks, I'm 29 weeks now and since full term is 37 weeks with twins only 8 weeks left to go. I'm getting excited now its all starting to seem real.

I have stalked to see if you'd posted today and read about your EC...well done you! 15 is amazing!! Sorry to hear it didn't go as smoothly as last time but you got through it, its now over and you had loads of eggs. I really hope tonight goes quickly for you and you'll have a phone call tomorrow saying all 8 of yours have fertilised. Take it easy today and be proud of yourself xxx


----------



## rocky1

Hi stalker haha just kidding so nice of you to think of me, Lyndon called and 6 are mature so   for them (thats double to last cycle) 

Wow 29 weeks seems only yesterday you got your bfp, but bet it doesnt to you! 8 weeks will soon be here xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls.. I had my scan today instead of next week.... Twins!!!! Both eggs took, still in shock!

Hope ur all ok. Sorry I haven't been here, I have done an A level, have a job interview today and have been stressing about scan!! X


----------



## tams1981

Wow amazing Laura congrats. Bet your shocked and over the moon  xx


----------



## hereishoping

Congrats Laura,

I had my treatment at CRGW and am having twins. I'm 29 weeks now. If you have any questions there is a thread on here for people expecting twins. I have found it really helpful. I'll try and send you the link if I can work out how. Congrats again xx

Gemma - any news on et?


----------



## rocky1

Wow laura congrats! amazing gift! xxx

Sarah hiya! ET is today so 3dt!   having 2 put back   excited and scared! xx


----------



## hereishoping

Gemma - same as I had...could be another set of twins   Hope et goes well. I bet you can't wait for them to be back. Any chance of any frosties with your other embies? xx


----------



## gemmad

Congrats Laura! Amazing news!! 

Good luck for et rocky! Fingers crossed we hear about your bfp very soon!!

How are you tams?

I had my follow up we are having natural fet with our 4aa frostie on my next cycle so around beginning of April x


----------



## tams1981

Hi gemmad,

Great news and not long to wait. Hope it works for you fx.

I'm on metformin waiting for af to arrive to start taking chlomide again. But I think metformin is making me anemic as I'm getting dizzy and palpitations and that happened last time I was on it. 

Rocky good luck. Exciting. Hope 2 weeks don't drag.

xx


----------



## rocky1

Sarah oooh scary and exciting, this will be a hard 2 weeks to get through but glad they are where they belong, yes i may get frosties, lyndon will keep me updated on their progress xxx

Thanks tams, ooh the dzzyness and palpitations is not good and have you informed them? xxx

thankyou gemmad not long now untill you start exciting xxx


----------



## tams1981

Hey rocky congrats on being pupo  I hope the time till your OTD flies by.

I haven't told the clinic I cant bring myself to ring them. Since ive been in i just feel so disappointed i dont want to talk to them again, feel like weve had a breakup lol. I think the cause may be I'm getting anaemic. I may brave ringing them next week if I still feel ill I always have problems with hormones anyway. So have a lot of these symptoms some of the times.

xx


----------



## rocky1

Hi all just to say another cycle over for me, af is in full force   xxx


----------

